# Answer & Question Time



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

*Answer the question here and then post your own question in you're reply. *

When was the last time you took a walk in the rain?​


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 29, 2008)

*When was the last time you took a walk in the rain?*

Today. I had to go to the eye Dr. and it was raining, although not that hard. I walked home in it.


My question:
*When was the last time you laughed really hard? (and why?)*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

My girlfriend and I were so drunk we laughed over laughing until we were crying...hysterical!

My question: When was the last time you played a pracitcal joke (please explain)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

The last time I played a practical joke was when I put a fake spider into my daughter's cereal box and when she poured her cereal, out it came. Since she does not like bugs of any kind, it was just too funny.....

*My Question;* Have you ever played Hooky from work or school? Explain?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Have you ever played Hooky from work or school? Explain?*

Oooh, I was a bad girl! I skipped school once, or was it twice?  I tried to write an excuse note in my Mom's handwriting. The problem is my Mom had such a beautiful and distinct handwriting that it was impossible to recreate. And from other actual letters that she had written in the past teachers, etc. knew her handwriting. :doh:
One time my mom had gone in to the hospital for a minor procedure and since I knew I couldn't write a letter 'from' her I wrote one that was supposedly from my Aunt, her sister, since my mom was in the hospital.
In the end, since I was usually a good kid my Aunt actually covered for me, and I think my Mom did too. No wonder I consider her an enabler. lol

My Question: *What was the name of the first person you kissed?* (You can include your first childhood kiss AND your first REAL kiss)


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jan 30, 2008)

First childhood kiss - James Mitchell - 1st grade.

First "real" kiss - Michael Brooks - 16.

If things had worked out with your first love (assuming you are not currently with your first love) could you presently see who you are now with that person?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah yes, my first love, I still dream about him, he was very artsy and I am very much into the arts so yes, I do think we might have made it...seeing how many failed marriages and relationships there are, who really can know?

Question: When was the first time you had a broken friendship and would you change the circumstances if you could?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 30, 2008)

*When was the first time you had a broken friendship and would you change the circumstances if you could?*

wow. talk about loaded...2006. i'd do anything(absolutely anything) to change the circumstances.

on a LIGHTER note: What was the last great live show you went to?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jan 31, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> on a LIGHTER note: What was the last great live show you went to?



A: for ya! -- the tragically hip last year at avalon in boston the first night, then the next show the next night @ hampton beach casino. 
*
my Q for whomever is next: if Ai (artificial intelligence) were refined in such a way as to be able to program machines with a capacity to have and nurture feelings like adoration, lust, & love, as well as the standard navigational paths that now allow machines to "think," "learn" and make suggestions... do you think you could fall in love with a robot? Do you think you'd be happy? Why if so/why not if so? *

_p.s. LOVE the Clash... rudie can't fail is on atm!_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

No, I could not fall in love with a machine, that is silly.......


*Have you ever secretly admired someone but have never been able to face them and tell them?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, I could not fall in love with a machine, that is silly.......
> 
> 
> *Have you ever secretly admired someone but have never been able to face them and tell them?*



I have admired someone before and not been able to face them, but only because I am a coward.....


*How would you react if a Secret Admirer sent you various gifs and things but not reveal who they were too you?*


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *How would you react if a Secret Admirer sent you various gifs and things but not reveal who they were too you?*



I would LOVE the attention and squeal with delight as each gift arrived but I would also start a massive manhunt to find out who it was!!! 


Your question: When you are put on the spot to ask a question, does everything you come up with sound lame?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I would LOVE the attention and squeal with delight as each gift arrived but I would also start a massive manhunt to find out who it was!!!
> 
> 
> Your question: When you are put on the spot to ask a question, does everything you come up with sound lame?




I have had that happen to me and yes, sometimes I even studder and stammer to get my point across, it is extremely embarassing to say that least.

*Your Question;*

*Have you ever cheated on someone or had someone cheat on you?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I have had that happen to me and yes, sometimes I even studder and stammer to get my point across, it is extremely embarassing to say that least.
> 
> *Your Question;*
> 
> *Have you ever cheated on someone or had someone cheat on you?*



Yes, many years ago, my husband cheated on me with another woman, that is why we divorced. I have never or ever will cheat on anyone that I would make a commitment too.

*Your Question;*

*Have you ever fell in love with someone that disreguared your love and ignored you in favor of another?*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you ever fell in love with someone that disreguared your love and ignored you in favor of another?


Im not sure if it was love but I had some very strong feelings and yes she did hurt me alot when she choose to be with someone else even after I had told her how I felt. 


My question - - - What is your one biggest regret in life???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Have you ever fell in love with someone that disreguared your love and ignored you in favor of another?
> 
> Im not sure if it was love but I had some very strong feelings and yes she did hurt me alot when she choose to be with someone else even after I had told her how I felt.
> 
> ...




My biggest regret in life is that I didn't choose a better man too marry. I never wanted to spend the rest of my life alone without love in my life, it just has worked out that way since my divorce many years ago.

*Your Question;*

If you could change anything about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Your Question;*
> 
> If you could change anything about yourself, what would it be?



I would get over my silly fears - close spaces, stairs, bugs




What have you done in your life that you are most proud of?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 7, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I would get over my silly fears - close spaces, stairs, bugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will forgo the family stuff and just stick with a proud accomplishment. 

I bicycled across the US in 1991 solo. 4500 miles. 40 days. I will take that experience and all of the stories along with me for the rest of my life. 





If you were told you could stay at one age for 20 years and then die, what age would you wish to be at for that time. <maybe explain too>


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I will forgo the family stuff and just stick with a proud accomplishment.
> 
> I bicycled across the US in 1991 solo. 4500 miles. 40 days. I will take that experience and all of the stories along with me for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...



Well I have just turned 36yrs of age and Im happy with that so I would choose the age I am now as for once in my life I am happy with who I am and how I live my life. I plan to make a lot of positive changes in my life in the coming months so if they all work out well then I would definitely choose to stay this age for 20 years.

Your Question - - -

What do you do to lift yourself out of a bad/sad mood???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Well I have just turned 36yrs of age and Im happy with that so I would choose the age I am now as for once in my life I am happy with who I am and how I live my life. I plan to make a lot of positive changes in my life in the coming months so if they all work out well then I would definitely choose to stay this age for 20 years.
> 
> Your Question - - -
> 
> What do you do to lift yourself out of a bad/sad mood???




When I am sad or in a bad mood, I simply go do something that I like to get my mind off of what is bothering me. I might go up into the mountains and relax in the quiet for a few hours or since I live in the Columbia River Gorge, I sit high up on one of the bluffs and enjoy the view. Relaxing in nature refreshes me so that I can recharge my internal batteries.

Your Question:

*If you could have anything in the world given too you for free, what would that be??*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Your Question:
> 
> *If you could have anything in the world given too you for free, what would that be??*



I would want a house down the shore, right on the edge of the beach. I would be there as often as I can. I feel so peaceful and happy when I am close to the ocean.



If you could know exactly when you would die, would you want to know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I would want a house down the shore, right on the edge of the beach. I would be there as often as I can. I feel so peaceful and happy when I am close to the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could know exactly when you would die, would you want to know?




yes but only so that I could get my affairs in order and say goodbye to the people who mean the most to me.

If you could murder someone and get away with it, would you do it???


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> yes but only so that I could get my affairs in order and say goodbye to the people who mean the most to me.
> 
> If you could murder someone and get away with it, would you do it???



Scary question but yes.

Name one person you would love to have dinner with (alive or dead) and why?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Scary question but yes.
> 
> Name one person you would love to have dinner with (alive or dead) and why?




Madonna, cos I have worshipped her since I was a teenager and she is constantly reinventing herself and I think she would be a very interesting lady to speak to and spend time with.

Would you ask someone out on a date???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Would you ask someone out on a date???




Yes, if I met someone that I was interested in, I would surely invite him to dinner, especially if I knew that he was interested in me but had not gotten too it first.

*Your Question;*

*Have you ever abandoned a date and left with someone else?*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Yes, if I met someone that I was interested in, I would surely invite him to dinner, especially if I knew that he was interested in me but had not gotten too it first.
> 
> *Your Question;*
> 
> *Have you ever abandoned a date and left with someone else?*




Yes and I have had it done to me so what goes around comes around.

Do you believe in Karma???


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Yes and I have had it done to me so what goes around comes around.
> 
> Do you believe in Karma???



Absolutely what comes around always goes around.

your question...If the ATM machine or bank teller gave you a lot more money than you were supposed to get would you keep it?


----------



## Lamia (Feb 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Absolutely what comes around always goes around.
> 
> your question...If the ATM machine or bank teller gave you a lot more money than you were supposed to get would you keep it?




If the atm gave me too much money I'd keep it. If a bank teller gave me too much money I'd give it back. Not sure why.

Question: If you could go back in time and live it over would you and at what age would you start living life over again?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Lamia said:


> If the atm gave me too much money I'd keep it. If a bank teller gave me too much money I'd give it back. Not sure why.
> 
> Question: If you could go back in time and live it over would you and at what age would you start living life over again?




Nice question hun, I would go back to the age of 13 and start over again and change so much.

Do you always tell the truth and if so is it the complete truth or do you omit certain facts???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Nice question hun, I would go back to the age of 13 and start over again and change so much.
> 
> Do you always tell the truth and if so is it the complete truth or do you omit certain facts???



I do actually always tell the truth. The reason is, it is a lot easier than trying to keep my storys strait.

*Next Question;*

*If Sacrificing your honesty meant protecting yourself or a family member from harm or going to jail, would you?*


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I do actually always tell the truth. The reason is, it is a lot easier than trying to keep my storys strait.
> 
> *Next Question;*
> 
> *If Sacrificing your honesty meant protecting yourself or a family member from harm or going to jail, would you?*



If I was protecting a family member Yes, for myself probably not to prevent jail to prevent harm to myself, yes I think I would.

Your Question: If you found out your good friend's spouse was cheating on him or her, would you tell your friend?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> If I was protecting a family member Yes, for myself probably not to prevent jail to prevent harm to myself, yes I think I would.
> 
> Your Question: If you found out your good friend's spouse was cheating on him or her, would you tell your friend?



Yes, since I have been cheated on in the past and EVERYONE knew but me. :huh: It wasn't a nice feeling when I did find out!

Question: Have you ever wished you could be someone else? If so, who?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yes, since I have been cheated on in the past and EVERYONE knew but me. :huh: It wasn't a nice feeling when I did find out!
> 
> Question: Have you ever wished you could be someone else? If so, who?



Yes I have wished to be someone else but not anyone in particular just didnt want to be me at that time.

What moral code's do you live your life by???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Yes I have wished to be someone else but not anyone in particular just didnt want to be me at that time.
> 
> What moral code's do you live your life by???



I live by a moral code of honesty, I feel that honesty is always the best policy, even if I get in trouble, I am honest to a fault.... LOL


*You Question:*

How many times have you went somewhere and then forgot why?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Your Question:
> 
> *If you could have anything in the world given too you for free, what would that be??*



A trip for two to tour the New England states. Hubby and I will celebrate our 30th anniversary this November and he's never been to any of the New England States.

*Your Question:*

If you had a chance to travel the world (all expenses paid), but with a condition that you'd have to quit your current job, would you do it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> A trip for two to tour the New England states. Hubby and I will celebrate our 30th anniversary this November and he's never been to any of the New England States.
> 
> *Your Question:*
> 
> If you had a chance to travel the world (all expenses paid), but with a condition that you'd have to quit your current job, would you do it?



No, I would not want to travel the world, there is nothing that I can see there, that I can't find here that would interest me. I am not the traveling kind.

*YOUR QUESTION;*

What would you do if you found DB Coopers lost money and it was in good condition? Would you keep it and spend it or would you notify the authorities that you found it even if it meant that there were no rewards for you?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, I would not want to travel the world, there is nothing that I can see there, that I can't find here that would interest me. I am not the traveling kind.
> 
> *YOUR QUESTION;*
> 
> What would you do if you found DB Coopers lost money and it was in good condition? Would you keep it and spend it or would you notify the authorities that you found it even if it meant that there were no rewards for you?



If I was able to tell it was money from a bank robbery, I'd report it. Don't know what I'd do if the money were unidentifiable. I'd probably have to have a long think with hubby before making a final decision.

YOUR QUESTION:

If you were given a chance to change careers, would you or would you stay where you are?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> If I was able to tell it was money from a bank robbery, I'd report it. Don't know what I'd do if the money were unidentifiable. I'd probably have to have a long think with hubby before making a final decision.
> 
> YOUR QUESTION:
> 
> If you were given a chance to change careers, would you or would you stay where you are?



I would definately change careers if I could, to something that paid better than what I am doing right now. I would be a fool not too at this stage of my life.

*NEXT QUESTION:*

_*What, if anything, have you done too someone that you regret doing?*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I would definately change careers if I could, to something that paid better than what I am doing right now. I would be a fool not too at this stage of my life.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION:*
> 
> _*What, if anything, have you done too someone that you regret doing?*_



I have regret asking this questions, since noone answered it.... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is your favorite Food?*


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What, if anything, have you done too someone that you regret doing?[/I][/B]





Grandi Floras said:


> I have regret asking this questions, since noone answered it.... LOL
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What is your favorite Food?*



Well, maybe I can answer both.... when I was about 12 years old my 9 year old kid brother and I went to live with my Grandmother for a summer. My grandmother lived down on Cape Cod not far from the beach. One day my brother found a big clam shell and decided he would decorate it with a little face he drew on it, and he gave it to me as a sincere token of his affections. Having become quite bored and agitated with being cooped up at my grandmothers all summer, I decided to be a *jerk* and threw the shell as hiiiigh up in the air as I possibly could throw it, just to see it smash on the ground. Now just as the shell left my hands, I started to laugh and then heard my brother let out a yell: "Noooo!" and then I looked over at him, and he had the saddest, most pathetic face on him.... like he was physically hurt by what I had just done. I instantly felt like I was the worst person on the earth! 

I looked up at the clam shell, still spinning in the air above our heads. I thought about it for a moment: maybe I could catch it... but it was a big shell, with sharp edges. It would probably slice my hand to ribbons if I tried. So there it was, something that my brother had lovingly made for me and given me was about to be destroyed and there was absolutely nothing I could do about it..... I stood there and watched as the shell smashed to bits on the pavement below us. My brother ran off crying. 

Kind of a silly story maybe... but still, I always felt bad about that. 

And as for my favorite food: my mom's fried chicken and potato salad of course!  

*The next question: have you ever borrowed something and kept it for so long that the person forgot you even had it (aka, you stole it?) If so, what and from whom? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> *The next question: have you ever borrowed something and kept it for so long that the person forgot you even had it (aka, you stole it?) If so, what and from whom? *



No, I tend to not borrow things because I don't want to take the chance of damaging someone else's property or like you said, not returning it. I have enough work remembering my own things, I don't want to have to try and remember to give something back too someone else too.. LOL


*Next Question;*


*How important do you think marriage is in these days and times?*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, I tend to not borrow things because I don't want to take the chance of damaging someone else's property or like you said, not returning it. I have enough work remembering my own things, I don't want to have to try and remember to give something back too someone else too.. LOL
> 
> 
> *Next Question;*
> ...




I do not think it is seen as being important as much as it was in the past and that is sad but some many of my friend's just think it is too much of a commitment and are not sure they can spend the rest of their lives with one person. 

NEXT QUESTION - - -

Do you have one true friend that you can turn to no matter what and if so how long have you been friends???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> NEXT QUESTION - - -
> 
> Do you have one true friend that you can turn to no matter what and if so how long have you been friends???



Yes I do....Kathy and I have been friends for 17 years. She is the best friend anyone could ever have. 



NEXT QUESTION:

Would you want to live to be 120 years old, and explain why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Would you want to live to be 120 years old, and explain why?



No, I would not want to live for that long. To live that long would be very hard because I would surely outlive everyone that I knew and then I would be left more alone that I am already.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

How many times in a day do you catch yourself daydreaming?


----------



## pudgy (Feb 16, 2008)

At least 20. I've always had a very over-active imagination and sitting in college class is definitely a catalyst for it. My daydreams very from being a planetary explorer; to eating myself into beautiful, lovely obesity using only Oreos and KFC; to being an Indiana Jones archeologist. Also, I'm kinda like the girl in _The Holiday,_ who occasionally thinks about her life as if it were a movie trailer.

*Next Question*
Do think religion does more harm or good for society?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Yes I do....Kathy and I have been friends for 17 years. She is the best friend anyone could ever have.



 Aaaaaw, I'm blushing. I feel the same about you.




pudgy said:


> *Next Question*
> Do think religion does more harm or good for society?



Both. Religion, when used right does a lot of good for society, and makes people better people. But, when used wrongly, it makes people do very evil things which does a lot of harm to our world.

More people use religion for good, but the ones who use for evil make the headlines much more.


Next question:

If you could bring one person back from the dead, who would it be and why?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Next question:
> 
> If you could bring one person back from the dead, who would it be and why?



My husband, George.... He was my soulmate, my friend, my partner, my love. We had one of those fairy-tale type loves that most people only dream about. When someone loves you unconditionally, their love is to be cherrished forever. I miss him immensely. 


NEXT QUESTION: 
What do you want people to remember about you when you have passed away?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> What do you want people to remember about you when you have passed away?



I would like people to remember that I was always honest with them, sometimes people don't like too much honesty because it makes them stop and think before they act or say something. But it is the only way that I know how too be, unfortunately, I have made some enemies because sometimes I can be painfully honest. Oh Well......

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you could go back in History, what era would you like to live in and why*?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> If you could go back in History, what era would you like to live in and why[/I][/B]?




I would like too live in the Elizabethan era where there still were men of chivalry.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Who would you most like too be if you had a choice?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> *Who would you most like too be if you had a choice?*





I would like to be a famous BBW Actress and or Singer. I would want to contribute to people of size in the Entertainment field and *not just in comedy*. I would be noticed as a great actress in all works that I did and reguarded with respect and admiration from the public.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*How many times in a day do you flirt?*_


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> [/FONT]
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> _*How many times in a day do you flirt?*_[/FONT]



None lately.... haven't really been out anywhere to meet someone to flirt with. 


*NEXT QUESTION*: What is your favorite to thing to cook?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> None lately.... haven't really been out anywhere to meet someone to flirt with.
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION*: What is your favorite to thing to cook?



Right now I have gotting back into baking banana and walnut loaf so have been making a lot of that.

NEXT QUESTION - What is your least favourite household chore and why???
I ask this question because Im on crutches and find it so difficult to hoover my flat so Im curious to know what others struggle with and why.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> NEXT QUESTION - What is your least favourite household chore and why???
> I ask this question because Im on crutches and find it so difficult to hoover my flat so Im curious to know what others struggle with and why.





Right now any type of cleaning is difficult for me due to many factors - pain from arthritis and fibromyalgia, and I have blood clots in my lung that cause shortness of breath.


NEXT QUESTION: Do you think donating organs should be mandatory?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you think donating organs should be mandatory?



I'm sure it is against someone's religion, so it would never fly. But, yes. Once you die, you have no need for your organs anymore. So if someone can use them, they should get them.


What thing smells the best to you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hyacinths... I love the smell of hyacinths!!! 


NEXT QUESTION: What are you afraid of?


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 20, 2008)

mariac1966;


NEXT QUESTION: What are you afraid of?

Ending up being alone and not being able to share myself with a significant other. This makes me sad. And I would feel more so lonely/remote


*Your Question:

Do you think long distance relationships are purely fantasy or can they work (if both parties are in agreement).

*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> *Your Question:
> 
> Do you think long distance relationships are purely fantasy or can they work (if both parties are in agreement).
> 
> *



Long distance relationships can work if both parties are in agreement with the situation, but I also think it is difficult to maintain the kind of closeness that being in a relationship requires. 


NEXT QUESTION: Would you stay in a relationship that is not working out just because you are afraid of being alone?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Would you stay in a relationship that is not working out just because you are afraid of being alone?




No, I would not do that, neither party would be happy and the whole point of having a relationship is to be just that, happy.


*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you were cheated on by your partner, would you blame him/her or would you blame the other party involved, and why?*


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *If you were cheated on by your partner, would you blame him/her or would you blame the other party involved, and why?*




Both really... it takes two to tango. But then I suppose it depends on the situation. For example, if my s.o. cheated on me with someone and never told that other person that they were involved with someone, then the "other guy" as it were wouldn't really be at fault. He thought he was hooking up with someone who was single. I suspect however that such a situation would be a rarity. 

*Next Question: Do you remember your dreams after you wake up? If so, what is your most memorable dream? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> *Next Question: Do you remember your dreams after you wake up? If so, what is your most memorable dream? *




I don't rembember my dreams if I do indeed have them.


*NEXT QUESTION;*

*How long to you think that a first date should last?*


----------



## amariee (Feb 21, 2008)

3 hours.........sounds good to me


----------



## amariee (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think I am doing this right. Am I supposed to ask a question now lol


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2008)

amariee said:


> I don't think I am doing this right. Am I supposed to ask a question now lol



Yup, think of a good one and ask away!


----------



## amariee (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay.... 

If you could change one thing about yourself what would it be?


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2008)

amariee said:


> Okay....
> 
> If you could change one thing about yourself what would it be?



I would like to be more organized.... it's something I am working on.  

*Next Question: Have you ever met someone and felt such an instantaneously strong connection to them, that you'd swear you'd known them all your life (or maybe in a past life?) If so, describe. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> *Next Question: Have you ever met someone and felt such an instantaneously strong connection to them, that you'd swear you'd known them all your life (or maybe in a past life?) If so, describe. *



I have felt this before a few times, it is almost like DeJa'Vue.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you had a choice, what would you change about yourself?*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *If you had a choice, what would you change about yourself?*



I would manage my money better so I wasn't always feeling like I was letting the bills pile up too high.

Next Question:

What is the best sound to you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Next Question:
> 
> What is the best sound to you?



The sounds of the early morning birds chirping as the sun comes up over the horizon. 


NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The sounds of the early morning birds chirping as the sun comes up over the horizon.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite fruit?



Watermelon

NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite snack?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite snack?



Popcorn, potato chips, pretzels with cheese


Do you have a favorite comic strip?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Do you have a favorite comic strip?



I love Family Guy, that Peter Griffin is a Hoot!

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you could be in any proffession there is in the world, what would that be and why?*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *If you could be in any proffession there is in the world, what would that be and why?*



I love my job, so I might stick with that. But, if I had to choose somethign else, I would like to be missionary or a doctor with Doctors Without Borders or something like thta. Being able to go into the field and help people without hope would be so gratifying I think.

NEXT QUESTION:

If you could pick any person in the world to be your personal mentor, who would you choose and why?


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I love my job, so I might stick with that. But, if I had to choose somethign else, I would like to be missionary or a doctor with Doctors Without Borders or something like thta. Being able to go into the field and help people without hope would be so gratifying I think.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> If you could pick any person in the world to be your personal mentor, who would you choose and why?



Oooh! I like this question!  I would probably say someone like Quincy Jones or Herbie Hancock, because as a musician I have so much respect for everything those guys do and I feel like I could learn so much from them! 
*
Next Question: Who is your favorite teacher (either a school teacher, or just someone in your life who you feel taught you a lot) and what kind of an effect or influence did they have on you?*


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 25, 2008)

Next Question: Who is your favorite teacher (either a school teacher, or just someone in your life who you feel taught you a lot) and what kind of an effect or influence did they have on you? 
Yesterday 12:30 PM 

My elder Sheila.
She helped my move along on my spiritual path. Taught me to be a stronger woman, a spirtual woman, and is teaching me the ways of medicine. She believes in me and helped me to see elements of myself that I have never before seen or rather acknowedged.

Next Question: What inspires you?


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Next Question: Who is your favorite teacher (either a school teacher, or just someone in your life who you feel taught you a lot) and what kind of an effect or influence did they have on you?
> Yesterday 12:30 PM
> 
> My elder Sheila.
> ...



Lots of things inspire me... sometimes its hearing a great piece of music, or viewing a great work of art. Sometimes reading about someone who achieved greatness inspires me to want to reach for great heights myself, such as when I read Quincy Jone's Autobiography. Sometimes all I need to be inspired is to look at the wonders of the world around me, the beauty of nature, the lives and activities of people around me.... feeling like I am a part of all that and somehow tied into the natural order of things makes me feel like I want to step up my game and contribute in some way. 

I like that question also!  
*
Next Question: Do you believe that you were given a gift that you are meant to share with the world? If so, describe. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 26, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Next Question: _Do you believe that you were given a gift that you are meant to share with the world? If so, describe._ [/B]




I don't think that I have a gift, unless you mean my personality. Is it a gift to be honest and upfront at all times? If so, anyone that comes in contact with me in this world will know that they can trust me.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you had a chance, would you steal something that you couldn't afford?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *If you had a chance, would you steal something that you couldn't afford?*



If it was something for means of survival, like food, I probably would. 


NEXT QUESTION: Do you like learning about your family history? Why or Why not?


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> If it was something for means of survival, like food, I probably would.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Do you like learning about your family history? Why or Why not?



I do enjoy learning about my family's history. My Dad is very big into doing research into our family's heritage and genealogy, and he always has lots of interesting stories to tell. Even when I was a little kid, I can remember being enthralled with his tales of "The Old Country" and the voyages our ancestors made across the sea... and I remember feeling like, I really came from someplace and like I was a part of something bigger than myself. 

*Next Question: Are you still hanging on to something (or multiple things) that were given to you by an ex? If so what is it, and why do you think it is that you just can't part with it? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you like learning about your family history? Why or Why not?



I do like learning about my family history, my sister does all of our family geneology and has found that *Benjamin Franklin* is one of our ancestors, we still have a Castle in Scotland that belongs to the Clan Sutherland *Dunrobin Castle*, we are related to the famous Cutlery company *Henckel's Cutlery* in Germany. Not to meantion that we are also part *Ojibway Chippewa Indian* and we also have Czechloslavakian ancestors. My sister hasn't found much about that part of our history, but she is always finding new things about our ancestory, and it is very interesting to say the least.

*
NEXT QUESTION;*

Have you ever wanted to be someone else? Who and Why?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> IHave you ever wanted to be someone else? Who and Why?




I have never wanted to be anyone else but myself. I like the person that I am. At times I have wished my body figure was different, but that is something I have come to terms with. 


NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever done any volunteer work? For who or what company/organization, and how did you feel about it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever done any volunteer work? For who or what company/organization, and how did you feel about it?



Yes, as a matter of fact, I am a paid volunteer driver for The Senior Services here and it is my part time job. I have been doing this to suppliment my other income for almost eleven years now. I love the job because it gives me something to do during the day instead of just staying at home. I am dissabled to the point where I cannot work at anything that is too active, so this is the perfect job for me. At my age of 56, I am still not ready to retire and as long as I can drive my car, I can continue doing this job.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Have you ever eaten anything and found out later that it was not at all what you thought that it was?* _( insects, mountain oysters, rattlesnake, frogs legs or anything out of the ordinary)._


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 28, 2008)

the only example of this I can think of is with those jellybelly jelly beans when you get the cinnamon one and you aren't prepared for it, oh wait I remember having something that I thought was an onion ring and it turned out to be kalamari

*Next question:
If you could instantly know everything about everyone else in the world but at the same time everyone else in the world would instantly know everything about you, would you do it and why?*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> *Next question:
> If you could instantly know everything about everyone else in the world but at the same time everyone else in the world would instantly know everything about you, would you do it and why?*



No. I think getting to know people and discover things about them is part of the fun of life.



*Next Question:*

If you could eat one food for the rest of your life, what food would you choose?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> *Next Question:*
> 
> If you could eat one food for the rest of your life, what food would you choose?



I think my choice would be pizza. I could eat it everyday !:eat1:


NEXT QUESTION: If your child was allergic to your pet, that you had before the baby, would you get rid of the pet?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If your child was allergic to your pet, that you had before the baby, would you get rid of the pet?



 Yes, if it meant that that animal was making my child ill, it would be hard, but yes, I would give that pet away. My children are my world and they will always come first.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

Some people feel that it is nessisary to keep Secrets _(for the life of me, I don't know why)_!? 

Are you good at keeping secrets, and/or what kinds of secrets are you good at keeping, if any?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Are you good at keeping secrets, and/or what kinds of secrets are you good at keeping, if any?



I don't keep secrets because there is nothing to hide if you tell the truth.

*NEXY QUESTION;*

_*How many times in a day do you use your cellphone? Why?*_


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _*How many times in a day do you use your cellphone? Why?*_



I rarely use my cell phone. Maybe once or twice a week. I have a pager for work and volunteer stuff. Other than that, I do not feel the need for people to be able to track me down and reach me at all times, so I keep my phone turned off. I turn it on to make emergency calls only.

*NEXY QUESTION;*

What is your favorite way to celebrate your birthday?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> *NEXY QUESTION;*
> 
> What is your favorite way to celebrate your birthday?



A simple celebration with family and friends is good for me. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite board game?*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Scrabble 

Next Question: How long do you take to 'wake up' and function in the morning?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Scrabble
> 
> Next Question: How long do you take to 'wake up' and function in the morning?



****That is my favorite game too!!! I just knew we had things in common 


I need at least an hour and a half to two hours before being ready to walk out the door in the morning. It takes at least a half hour for my bones to start acting right. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What flavor popcorn is your favorite? *


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ****That is my favorite game too!!! I just knew we had things in common
> 
> 
> I need at least an hour and a half to two hours before being ready to walk out the door in the morning. It takes at least a half hour for my bones to start acting right.
> ...



Its a toss up between butter and cheese, but I'll say cheese :eat2:

NEXT QUESTION: What household chore do you dread the most?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What household chore do you dread the most?



Dusting.... I guess because I am so highly allergic to dust.


*NEXT QUESTION: What present that you have received is your most favorite?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What present that you have received is your most favorite?*



I really don't know if I can answer this one honestly, I rarely get any presents, but I might have to say, I think that anything that my kids MADE for me was my favorite. I have kept everything that they have ever made for me. I feel that if someone goes to the extent of actually creating or making something for me, it is far better than just going to the store and buying something. Anyone can do that, but to make something by hand is lots more personal and is just nicer, no matter what it is.


*NEXT QUESTION;*

*How often to you going out to dinner in a week?*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *How often to you going out to dinner in a week?*





If we are having a good week, maybe once. I cook at home a lot...but it's ok, as i LOVE to cook!

Question: Name your favorite thing to do to relax.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> If we are having a good week, maybe once. I cook at home a lot...but it's ok, as i LOVE to cook!
> 
> Question: Name your favorite thing to do to relax.



Being here on Dimensions of course

Question: How much is the minimum amount of sleep you need to get in order to function?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

^ I need LOTS of sleep, at least 7 hours a night.

Question: Best funny story?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was driving with my mom to pick up a friend on a very hot summer day. The kids had popped the cover off the fire hydrants to play in the water. We had to drive past one so I asked mom to put her window up. Next thing I know we got hit with a HARD blast of water and all the kids were laughing so hard. Mom pushed the button the wrong way. We looked like wet rats! I was mad for a second, but we looked so wet and crazy so I had to laugh. 

Something crazy always happens when mom and I hang out together. 

Good question -- someone else tell a funny story please.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

When my nephew was young, about 4, he was hitting his sister (who is a few years older). I told him to stop or he would have to live with the consequences. Well, that didn't go over too well. He replied back to me that he did not want to live with the consequences. He wanted to live with his mom and dad!! 



*NEXT QUESTION: Is there a certain song that really gets on your nerves?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Is there a certain song that really gets on your nerves?*



There isn't any particular song that gets on my nerves, there are several. I dislike any song or music that is just noise and you cannot not make out the lyrics too.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

When getting home late at night, what would you do if someone was standing in the middle of your livingroom and you didn't expect to see anyone there? _ (later, you found out it was a friend or family member)_


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> There isn't any particular song that gets on my nerves, there are several. I dislike any song or music that is just noise and you cannot not make out the lyrics too.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> When getting home late at night, what would you do if someone was standing in the middle of your livingroom and you didn't expect to see anyone there? _ (later, you found out it was a friend or family member)_



Funny, I think about that sometimes, as I do come home late at night quite often. As I am turning the key and opening the door, I think "what if someone is in my apartment? What would I do?" I tell you what, if that ever _did_ happen... whoever it is better watch out they don't get _jumped on!_ lol 

But if it turned out to be a close friend or family member, I would welcome them with open arms... then ask them what the hell they are doing in my living room at 2 in the morning!  

*Next Question: Have you ever looked back at a particular moment or situation in your life, years after the fact, only to realize that you missed a golden opportunity for something?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> *Next Question: Have you ever looked back at a particular moment or situation in your life, years after the fact, only to realize that you missed a golden opportunity for something?*



I am happy with the course of my life, for the most part. I don't regret any of the choices I made regarding schooling or work. I do, however, wish that my eye sight held out longer so I could have continued my journey in the medical field, and also I wish that my body would not deteriorate as fast as it is. 


*NEXT QUESTION: If you had a family member with a mental illness, would you accept that person and try to learn everything you could about it, or would you just stop associating with that person?*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would definitely learn all I could about the illness and support that family member in any way possible. I guess the only way I'd stop associating is if the person refused treatment and stopped being a part of the family and I had no other choice.

*NEXT QUESTION: Would you be a living donor (kidney, piece of liver, etc.) to a family member that you didn't like even though you knew it could save their life?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Would you be a living donor (kidney, piece of liver, etc.) to a family member that you didn't like even though you knew it could save their life?*



Wow!! That is a hard question... but ultimately I do believe that I would be a living donor for someone. If I had the chance to save someone's life, I would... and hopefully my actions would cause a change of heart in the other person and bring us closer.



*NEXT QUESTION: If a loved-one was in a coma and the doctors were predicting that the person would not live or be a vegetable for the rest of their life, would you pull life-sustaining measures and how long would you wait before doing so?*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Mar  As long as it was verified that there was no sustainable life and they were ONLY being kept alive because of the machine, I would have no problem pulling the plug. To me (and this is PURELY MY opinion) having to live like that is NO Life.

Question: Silk or flannel?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey Mar  As long as it was verified that there was no sustainable life and they were ONLY being kept alive because of the machine, I would have no problem pulling the plug. To me (and this is PURELY MY opinion) having to live like that is NO Life.



***What if the doctors were wrong? Do you believe in miracles?



ThikJerseyChik said:


> Question: Silk or flannel?



I don't like flannel at all... too warm for me... so silk would be my choice. 



*NEXT QUESTION: IF you became president, what actions would you take to make the world a better place?*


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 5, 2008)

But I truly believe we the people are what makes the world a better place. If we look the other way, live our lives with indifferae and without compassion then we fail ourselves and those around us.

If you could be invisible for one day what would you do with that power?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***What if the doctors were wrong? Do you believe in miracles?


 Yes, I do..miracles DO happen, but I am also a realist. Sometimes things happen that are NOT in our control....I go back to the Serenity Prayer a lot, Mar.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> If you could be invisible for one day what would you do with that power?



I would probably play tricks on people. Like moving things on them, and touching them, and such when they can't see someone. Not to scare them, just to have fun with them.

If you were given a pile of money and told you had to give half to someone, who would you give it to and why?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

I would give it to my Dad. He is my biggest fan.

Question: Ice Cream or Pudding?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Question: Ice Cream or Pudding?




I would take rice pudding over ice cream any day. 


*NEXT QUESTION*: If someone you knew (friend or loved-one) was diagnosed with lung cancer attributed to smoking, how would you feel, how would you handle the situation?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

I would be heartbroken for them. I don't think just because someone smokes that they deserve to get lung cancer. I don't like smoking, but I understand addictions and how hard they are to break. I would support them in any way possible.

*NEXT QUESTION: If you're walking down the street and a homeless person asks you for money, would you give them money, offer to buy them food or ignore them?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you're walking down the street and a homeless person asks you for money, would you give them money, offer to buy them food or ignore them?*



I offer to buy them food when I can. There have been times when I was eating for drinking something and a homeless person asked for food, and didn't have any extra money on me so I would give up whatever I was eating to them. One time, a homeless man was given money from someone and he came into the pizza place my niece and I were at. After he ordered what he wanted, he came over to our table and gave my niece the change (which was $5.00). We wanted to give the money back to him, but he would not take it. I guess there really is truth in the saying "what goes around, comes around."


*NEXT QUESTION*: Would you prefer to have a friend with benefits, or have a steady boyfriend?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I'm happily married now, BUT when I was single, I really enjoyed being single and didn't want a steady boyfriend. They just invaded my space too much, so a friend with benefits was cool with me.

*NEXT QUESTION: If you fell in love with a guy or girl online, would you take a chance and move to another state or country to be with him or her?*


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> Well, I'm happily married now, BUT when I was single, I really enjoyed being single and didn't want a steady boyfriend. They just invaded my space too much, so a friend with benefits was cool with me.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: If you fell in love with a guy or girl online, would you take a chance and move to another state or country to be with him or her?*[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Ohio, Sugar and Spice! Enjoying all the beautiful snow? hee hee!

To answer the question, I hope none of my friends would steal, but if I saw them doing it, I'd stop them, ask what the heck they're doing, and if they just couldn't afford something, buy it for them. I definitely wouldn't ignore it though.

NEXT QUESTION: What's the first 5 things you'd do if you won the lottery, say $10 million?


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 7, 2008)

I would have to say that I would put money aside for my retirement. Pay for my kids to each have a home biological and adopted and go to school to obtain their dreams. I would travel and build my dream home in the country.

*Next Question:What are the dreams that you let other people/circumstances keep you from pursuing?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *Next Question:What are the dreams that you let other people/circumstances keep you from pursuing?*



Circumstances beyond my control are the limiting factors for me - mainly health and disability reasons. I am legally blind with very lmiited vision in one eye. But I have managed to fulfill a lot of things that I wanted to accomplish. I have attended art college, I have 5 published poems, and have worked 15 years in the medial field. The one thing that I wish I could have done was go to nursing school, but never got the opportunity to do that because of deteriorating conditions with my eyes and my bones (I have premature aging - my bones are 30 years older than I am). 


*NEXT QUESTION: During the road of life, we all have to make choices about which path we will choose. If you could go back and change anything, what would it be?*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

I can only reflect back and seeing the things that I didn't do ... or that I could of done in place of what I chose to do ... only made me who I am ... flaws or no flaws .... I can't think really hard to change anything .. no matter how big or small the situation .... It is indeed a thought-provoking question that one could choose to ponder and become more knowledge-worthy. :bow:

*Next Question: Can you name a few of the simple/inexpensive things that you can do for yourself or that someone can do for you ....that can put you in a better mood?*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2008)

I know there are a lot, but sitting down tryign to list them is hard
- Getting to have some time alone each day to relax and clear my head.
- Getting a thank you from someone for doing something that I did not think was a very big deal.
- Eating ice cream
- Having someone compliment me



Next Question:

What made you happiest today?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Next Question:
> 
> What made you happiest today?



Having some time to sleep and relax....'cause I really needed it 


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you have a song that is your favorite song, or a song that you can truly identify with?*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

That's a hard question because I love almost every kind of music. Country takes me to a place filled with good and sad memories; 80's rock takes me back to high school and concerts; Christian music inspires me and makes me want to be a better person; and on and on. I don't think I could ever choose just one song.

*NEXT QUESTION: This question is from my husband: Do you name your car(s)? We name all of our vehicles. *


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> That's a hard question because I love almost every kind of music. Country takes me to a place filled with good and sad memories; 80's rock takes me back to high school and concerts; Christian music inspires me and makes me want to be a better person; and on and on. I don't think I could ever choose just one song.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: This question is from my husband: Do you name your car(s)? We name all of our vehicles. *



Yes I do and his name is Eddie 
NEXT QUESTION: What is you favorite position to sleep in?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What is you favorite position to sleep in?



I sleep on my side, almost in a fetal position.



NEXT QUESTION:

What do you wear to bed?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What do you wear to bed?



Sometimes nothing; sometimes a cotton night shirt.

NEXT QUESTION: Do you eat your M&M's by color or just take what comes?:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> Sometimes nothing; sometimes a cotton night shirt.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Do you eat your M&M's by color or just take what comes?:eat2:



I'll do both, sometimes I'll eat them however they fall out and sometimes I will separate them by color, when I was a kid my brother told me they were super hero pills and his was red and mine was always yellow. Now days I like the green and blue ones best.hmmm does this make me weird?

NEXT QUESTION: Plain or peanut?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Plain!

Q - PBJ or PB and bananas?


btw - your weirdness has NOTHING to do with M&M's!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Q - PBJ or PB and bananas?
> 
> 
> > PBJ with Fluff
> ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ThikJerseyChik said:
> 
> 
> > Q - PBJ or PB and bananas?
> ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Yellow/lemon

Hey mariac...fluff wasn't a choice!

cheater!!!

Q - Swimming or tanning?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Purple is my favorite color
> 
> Next Question: Whats your favorite jelly bean flavor?



***Purple is my favorite color too! Wow... we really have a lot in common Sugar and Spice***


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yellow/lemon
> 
> Hey mariac...fluff wasn't a choice!
> 
> ...



***I know , but it is sooooo good!!***

Swimming... I try to stay out of the sun... with my fair skin I burn very easily.


*NEXT QUESTION: What is one of your Easter traditions?*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

As long as the kids are home, they wake up to Easter Baskets. 

Q - How fast have you ever driven in a car?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What is one of your Easter traditions?[/B]



Eating a big hollow chocolate Easter bunny.


How do you plan to celebrate Saint Patrick's Day?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Eating a big hollow chocolate Easter bunny.
> 
> 
> How do you plan to celebrate Saint Patrick's Day?



I am going to make Cornbeef and Cabbage with potatoes... Would you like to join me?


*NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite thing to cook?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite thing to cook?*



I love to cook a Steak Dinner with a Baked Potato and all the toppings, fresh green salad, steamed fresh green peas and then homemade Strawberry Cheesecake for dessert.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

If you were told that you could choose only one food to live off of for the rest of your life, what food would you choose?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yellow/lemon
> 
> Hey mariac...fluff wasn't a choice!
> 
> ...



Lemon yellow is my favorite flavor too girl, followed by orange and then green.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***Purple is my favorite color too! Wow... we really have a lot in common Sugar and Spice***



I know Maria, its really amazing isn't it?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I love to cook a Steak Dinner with a Baked Potato and all the toppings, fresh green salad, steamed fresh green peas and then homemade Strawberry Cheesecake for dessert.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> If you were told that you could choose only one food to live off of for the rest of your life, what food would you choose?



Thats really a tough one because the thought of only one food forever makes me want to cry. I reckon if someone was going to force me to pick it would have to be chicken because there is so many ways to fix it and at least I'd be getting some protein.

NEXT QUESTION: Mountains or seashore?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Mountains or seashore?



How about mountains with a beautiful waterfall?  I love the mountains but I love the water, too. I just love nature period! 

NEXT QUESTION: Shower or baths?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Shower or baths?



I actually like to take a hot soothing bath, but then when that it over, I like to shower off.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

Do you kiss on the first date?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> Do you kiss on the first date?




I'm married now, but when I dated, it totally depended on the guy. So, yes, I did kiss on the first date sometimes. I still remember some of those first kisses ... nothing like them! :kiss2:


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you like reality TV shows? If so, name a few of your favorites.*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 11, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you like reality TV shows? If so, name a few of your favorites.*



I watch Beauty and the Geek and Survivor.The rest raelly do not appeal to me.


NEXT QUESTION:

If you could bring back any TV show no longer being made, what would it be?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I watch Beauty and the Geek and Survivor.The rest raelly do not appeal to me.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> ...



Emergency it was on during the 70's and was a show about paramedics and fire fighters. I LOVED!!! this show and had a huge crush on Randy Mantooth who played Johnny Gage on the show. Third Watch was a good modern day version of this type of show that featured cops and fire fighters. I just loved this show also but it got canceled too.

NEXT QUESTION: What celebrity or teen heart throb did you have a crush on as a teen, and did you have their posters on your wall?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What celebrity or teen heart throb did you have a crush on as a teen, and did you have their posters on your wall?



Leif Garrett -- from Blue Lagoon. Yes, had poster. :smitten: Yummy!


*NEXT QUESTION: If you had to trade places for one week with a celebrity, who would you choose and why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you had to trade places for one week with a celebrity, who would you choose and why?*







If I were able to trade places for one week with a celebrity, I think that that celebrity would have to be *Mae West*. Not only was she smart, she was sexy, beautiful and proud of who she was and how she looked.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

If you could date any celebrity in the world, who would it be and why would you date him or her?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> If you could date any celebrity in the world, who would it be and why would you date him or her?[/SIZE][/FONT]



I would like to date John Goodman, he is the Bees Knees.

*
NEXT QUESTION;*

What is your favorite dessert and do you make it at home or buy it?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

My mom makes a chocolate sheet cake (sometimes known as a Texas sheet cake I believe) with chocolate icing that it just incredible. My mouth waters just thinking about it. :eat2:

*NEXT QUESTION: Do you believe people like John Edwards/Sylvia Browne can see and talk to people "on the other side"?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you believe people like John Edwards/Sylvia Browne can see and talk to people "on the other side"?*



No, I think that they pick up on people's body language to come up with the thoughts that they have. Noone can really predict things like that.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*Have you ever been to a Toppless or Noody Bar, did you go on you're own, or did you go because someone else wanted you too?*_


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;Have you ever been to a Toppless or Noody Bar, did you go on you're own, or did you go because someone else wanted you too?*



No, but I have been to several adult book stores to buy various items. I also went into the "back room" where they have the booths, but it's just way too dirty back there. 

*NEXT QUESTION: Do you remember your dreams; if so, do you try to find out what they mean (I have a dream book by my bed); and do you look like your true self in your dreams or different in some way?* (Lots of questions, sorry! )


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 13, 2008)

Are the subconcious trying to work things out as well as I believe; messages from the other side. Those that have gone before you in my belief system trying to help you by sending messages in the dreamstate. I do try to seek out the answers to a dream if its not apparent to me by speaking to my elder, or others who are on the same spiritual journey as I. I take many forms in my dreams some as me, some as spirit animals that walk with me and other times myself at different stages of my life.

*Have you experienced De ja vu and if so what do you think that is?*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *Have you experienced De ja vu and if so what do you think that is?*



Yes. At certain times, I've felt like I've lived that moment before and my mind tries to remember and figure out what happened. It's an interesting feeling, that's for sure.

*NEXT QUESTION: Have you experienced De ja vu and if so what do you think that is?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Have you experienced De ja vu and if so what do you think that is?*



When I am taking care of Christie, my 11 month old niece, I feel as if I am experiencing Deja Vu. I helped raise Christie's mom, Tina. One of the things that make me feel like this is Deja Vu is that Christie calls me the same thing that Tina called me when she was little - Ra Ra 


NEXT QUESTION: *Do you have to have your rolls of toilet paper and paper towels flow in a certain direction - such as pulling from underneath or pulling from the top? And does this drive you crazy if they are not in a certain position?*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: *Do you have to have your rolls of toilet paper and paper towels flow in a certain direction - such as pulling from underneath or pulling from the top? And does this drive you crazy if they are not in a certain position?*



Pulling from the top on both counts. And yes, it does drive me crazy if it's in the wrong position. Kyle will do that on purpose just to annoy me. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Are you superstitious? Give examples, please. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Are you superstitious? Give examples, please. *



I am not superstitious, but I know that a lot of people are. I don't believe in anything like that unless it is proven too me.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What would you do if you saw a real ghost, or if you think that you already have, explain.......?*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't seen a ghost, but I feel like people are around me in my home. Sometimes I feel like I see a shadow or something out of the corner of my eye. The previous owner of my home died in his bed and I talk to him occasionally thinking he's hanging around the house. Death and ghosts and all that stuff doesn't scare me, so talking to my family who has died is something I do regularly and I like to think they are around me.  

*NEXT QUESTION: If you had to choose only one of the following for the rest of your life, which one would you choose: books, tv or music, and why?*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 14, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you had to choose only one of the following for the rest of your life, which one would you choose: books, tv or music, and why?*



I would choose TV. Reading is visual, music is auditory, TV is both. So I can watch it or listen to it or both. Plus, I can get lost in stupid shows when I just want to veg out.

NEXT QUESTION:

Who is your hero, and why?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I would choose TV. Reading is visual, music is auditory, TV is both. So I can watch it or listen to it or both. Plus, I can get lost in stupid shows when I just want to veg out.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Who is your hero, and why?



My hero is my mum. She has always been there for me and has never judged me or given up on me. She supported me all through my illness and even when the news was as bad as it can be she told me that the docs were wrong and she was right. I guess only a mother can know these things. My mum is one of my best friends and my life would be so empty without her. :bow:

NEXT QUESTION :
Who is your hero, and why??? - I would love to hear other peoples answers to this same question, sorry but Im not being very original.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> NEXT QUESTION :
> Who is your hero, and why??? - I would love to hear other peoples answers to this same question, sorry but Im not being very original.



I really don't have a hero, but the closest thing that I could come up with would be my Dad. He was always there when I needed him. It was a sad day when he passed and I miss the talks that we had and the closeness that we felt as Father and Daughter. 

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*Have you ever been brave enough to tell someone that you were infatuated with them too their face?*_


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> _*Have you ever been brave enough to tell someone that you were infatuated with them too their face?*_



No I haven't....but I have had both men and women tell me that they were infatuated with me... does that count?


*NEXT QUESTION: How would you handle an overbearing mother who always thinks that she is right?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: How would you handle an overbearing mother who always thinks that she is right?*



There really isn't much you can do about an overbearing mother while you live there in her home, but if you are on your own, you have a right to voice your views about it and tell her, to please not be so overbearing. If she don't like it, avoid here for awhile and this might show her that she is just pushing you away and she may at least stop some of it.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What it the one thing that you have always wanted to do, but never have been able too do, and why didn't or haven't you do it? *


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What it the one thing that you have always wanted to do, but never have been able too do, and why didn't or haven't you do it? *



The one thing that I have always wanted to do was go to Ireland, and the reason that this has not happened is mainly because of finances. Hopefully, a nice Leprachaun will reward me with a nice pot of gold!


*NEXT QUESTION: Are you having a family Easter dinner on Sunday, and if you are, are there any traditions that your family holds true to?*


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes we always have the traditional ham dinner with all the fixings and a nice prayer before the dinner. 

Question: Why can't my boss succumb to a life threatening illness?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What it the one thing that you have always wanted to do, but never have been able too do, and why didn't or haven't you do it? *



Go to Ireland. Just never was the right time to get away and be able to afford the trip. I will get there one day and visit the areas that my ancestors came from.


NEXT QUESTION:

Who was your first crush, and how old were you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> Who was your first crush, and how old were you?



My first crush was Patrick Fugate. He never gave me the light of day, I was 13 years old and heart broken for years. He died in a freak accident a few years after I met him and I was devistated.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

Are you Visually or Phsycologically Inclined.... What attributes are more important too you, Looks or Personality of the person you are interested in?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> Are you Visually or Phsycologically Inclined.... What attributes are more important too you, Looks or Personality of the person you are interested in?



I look more for a person's personality than outward appearance. If that person is dishonest or untrustworty, then outward appearances don't even come into the picture in the long run.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*What would you say is you're best weight, would you want to be larger or smaller and why?*_


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 19, 2008)

I was my most comfortable about 225 and have lost a bit but being so busy and not exercising has made that a slow process. I still want to be a BBW but cause of the arthritis and diabetes that is in the family history and the high blood pressure I already have I want to get a little thinner.
*Next Question What do you enjoy most about Spring?*


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2008)

seeing dormant things perk up, although, I also love the peace of winter


*You are taking me to dinner..where are we going.*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)

crave case. white castle. yum

*Where do you go to get away from it all*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *Where do you go to get away from it all*



I don't need to go anywhere but my apartment. I live alone and if I don't want to be bothered, I just lock my doors, and unplug the telephone. 


*NEXT QUESTION*: Will you go to the theater to see "_Horton Hears a Who_?" why or why not?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: Will you go to the theater to see "_Horton Hears a Who_?" why or why not?



I do not plan to go. there will be too many screaming kids there.


NEXT QUESTION:

What is your all time favorite article of clothing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I do not plan to go. there will be too many screaming kids there.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> ...



You need to go during the week to the theater to see this movie when the kids are in school. 



I don't really have a favorite right at this time. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Would you let someone take a nude picture of you for $10,000.00?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Would you let someone take a nude picture of you for $10,000.00?*



No, I take more pride in myself than that, there isn't any good reason why I would pose nude for anything respectable.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

Have you ever been Stalked here on the Internet. What did you do?


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 20, 2008)

No I am old married and boring *lol*
Ruth

*What have you done in your life that you were afraid to do and what were the results?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What have you done in your life that you were afraid to do and what were the results?*



I have really never taken any chances, unless I can count getting my divorce from a cheating husband and taking on the raising of all of my children alone. That is a big deal especially when it happens too you and you don't expect it too.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

What do you do when someone tells you something about someone else and it is something that can cause harm to another? Would you warn that person, or would you keep quiet and hope that it don't happen at all?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

If someone could get physically hurt, I'd warn them, or try to talk the person who confided in me to do it. If someone got hurt and I knew there was something I could have done to stop it, I'd feel so terrible. I guess I try to put myself in the other person's shoes -- I'd appreciate a warning if someone knew something bad might happen to me.

*NEXT QUESTION: Do you believe in Karma (if you do good, good will come back to you)?*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 21, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you believe in Karma (if you do good, good will come back to you)?*



Yes. I definitely think that the good you do comes back on you. And I think the bad you do comes back on you. I try to always surround myself with positive energy.

NEXT QUESTION

What was the last thing you did that you wish you had not done?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION
> 
> What was the last thing you did that you wish you had not done?



The only thing that comes to mind right now is the weight loss surgery I had many years ago. It is something that I definitely wish I had not done. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What is the most outrageous thing (s) you would do for $10,000?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What is the most outrageous thing (s) you would do for $10,000?*



I think that I might screem FIRE in a busy department store for $10,000.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever made a prank phone call, and when you did, was it too someone you knew or was randomly chosen through the phone book. Tell us what you said and why......*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever made a prank phone call, and when you did, was it too someone you knew or was randomly chosen through the phone book. Tell us what you said and why......*




Only when I was a kid. I asked them if their refrigerator was running, and when they said yes, I told them they should go catch it.

NEXT QUESTION

What is your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION
> 
> What is your favorite childhood memory?



Probably going to my grandparents house in the summer, had the only chance in the year to hang out with my favorite cousins...ahhh the lose of youth, so tragic (hold me)

*Próxima Pregunta:
Where would you take your dream vacation?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> *Próxima Pregunta:
> Where would you take your dream vacation?*



I would love to go too Scottland, that would be the best vacation ever.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is your only regret and did it affect your life or someone elses? *


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 23, 2008)

well now I don't regret anything because well, any choice I made is now in the past, the past is but a memory and even if in my opinion I made the incorrect choice, its that choice that has made me who I am today, and against all conventional reason I quite like the man I am today, but when I was younger I did regret that I lied about loosing my virginity because I was afraid I'd be the last one.

Next question:

given the choice between unlimited love for always or unlimited wealth for always, what would you choose and why?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 23, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Next question:
> 
> given the choice between unlimited love for always or unlimited wealth for always, what would you choose and why?




I would go with unlimited love. The money would be nice, but it wouldn't mean that much without people to share it with. With unlimited love, the lack of wealth would not be that important.

NEXT QUESTION:

What part of aging do you fear the most?


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I would go with unlimited love. The money would be nice, but it wouldn't mean that much without people to share it with. With unlimited love, the lack of wealth would not be that important.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What part of aging do you fear the most?



Illness - hopefully we'll be able to age as gracefully as possible

NEXT QUESTION:

Now that Spring is upon us- what do you miss about winter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What part of aging do you fear the most?



Since I have premature aging, where my body is 30 years older than I am, I suffer from severe arthritis. What I fear the most as I am getting older is the continued deterioration of my bones to the point that I will need a wheelchair or scooter. 

I know this wasn't actually the next question, but I wanted to answer it and share my opinion...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Now that Spring is upon us- what do you miss about winter?




If every winter were this mild then I wouldn't mind. I love the cooler temperatures. It makes the air very refreshing. What I don't like is having to be all bundled up in coats and stuff. So if we could just settle on a temperature of about 60 degrees all year round, I would be perfectly happy with that. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What effects of Global Warming do you see as a problem for the future?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What effects of Global Warming do you see as a problem for the future?*



I don't think that there is going to be that big of a problem and Global Warming is not just man made, some of it is the natural effect of earth's life span. I think too many people are concerned about the wrong things and not looking at the big picture.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Would you like to see more Plus Sized clothing catalogs that actually have real Plus Sized models in them? And I don't mean size 12 or 14s either....*


----------



## MadWeePete (Mar 24, 2008)

Of course. Wouldn't we all. I believe in the UK the average size is 16 (or there abouts) and so plus sized should start around 18 - 20, except garment manufacturers seem to think everyone is less than 16. How does that work.

How much of life to you think is fate and is already written for you. Is "que sera sera" possible.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

MadWeePete said:


> How much of life to you think is fate and is already written for you. Is "que sera sera" possible.



I think that many things in your life were planned for you, or at least it just seems that way. Have you ever did something that you have never done before, but it feels like you did. That is carma or what you were chosen too do and didn't know it, I think.

*
NEXT QUESTION;*

_*Have you ever gone into a room and then forgot why you went in there? Explain please.*_


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 25, 2008)

I do that a lot. I usually have a lot on my mind and then get myself all mixed up. so I've started telling people why I am going to do, so if I forget, I can ask them what it was.

NEXT QUESTION:

Do you prefer being all dressed up for a special event, or being dressed super casual and just bumming around.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 25, 2008)

Super casual and bumming around, no question. I've never owned a fancy dress. It's just so not me. 

NEXT QUESTION: What do you think about people spending tons of money on a wedding?


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 26, 2008)

As a wedding photographer for 23 years that it depends on the reasons why they are spending the money. If they have a big family and friends they want in attendance at the wedding that can cost alot of money. Wedding money spent to be ostentacious I don't agree with. I have been at weddings where there is so much money spent in transforming a venue into something it wasn't, flowers everywhere to the point where you can't stand the competing scents, favours that cost more than most folks spend on gifts for their attendants, fancy cars rented for everyone in wedding party and family and I could go on and on. To me that is simply showboating and the people are more tied up in the wedding not the marriage. Now having said that I have photographed some very beautiful weddings where a tidy some of money was spent but it is not over the top overdone and some weddings where there were basically immediate family and a friend each there. Both were enjoyable experiences. But if I were to generalize I would say that I ersonally enjoy the simple and elegant approach to holding a wedding. You want things to look nice, the experience for your guests and the couple themselves to be memorable but that does not always take huge sums of cash to accomplish.
Ruth
*NEXT QUESTION:
If you could change one thing about yourself what would that be? Why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> If you could change one thing about yourself what would that be? Why?*



I would change my lifestyle. I am a pretty boring woman, I never go anywhere or do anything fun and am always working or staying home when I am not working. It has been this way for many years for me and it is a rotten rut that I have dug for myself. This is something that only I can change and I am working on that day by day.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*What would you do if you were allowed to do anything that you wanted to do without consequenses?*_


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I would change my lifestyle. I am a pretty boring woman, I never go anywhere or do anything fun and am always working or staying home when I am not working. It has been this way for many years for me and it is a rotten rut that I have dug for myself. This is something that only I can change and I am working on that day by day.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> _*What would you do if you were allowed to do anything that you wanted to do without consequenses?*_



A: Terminate all of the Assholes in the world!

Q: Why are there so many Assholes in the world?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 27, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> Q: Why are there so many Assholes in the world?



Because people expect instant gratification in all areas, and will be rude/mean/stupid/... to others to get what the want. And then the whole breakdown of the moral fiber of our society.

NEXT QUESTION:

If you were to get stuck on an island for a year, who would you want with you, and what would you do there?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 27, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you were to get stuck on an island for a year, who would you want with you, and what would you do there?



My husband because he's my best friend and I love him, and I would LOVE to watch what his mind would create on the island as far as tools to get things built, etc. I'd just order him around once he got everything figured out! hee hee!

I asked him this question and his answer was Les Stroud (Survivorman). Nice, huh? hee hee! Les is definitely the more practical choice, but I'd still choose my husband.

NEXT QUESTION: Do you regularly clean out your closets and give to charity or friends or do you keep everything?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you regularly clean out your closets and give to charity or friends or do you keep everything?



Yes, I regularly clean my closets out, otherwise I wouldn't have any place to hide the junk that I don't want on the floor. LOL 

I do take many things that I don't want anymore to charity organizations when I see that there is still alot of use or wear in them.

*NEXT QUESTION; 

What is your favorite season of the year?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite season of the year?*




I like spring and fall because of the cooler weather. I would like it if I could live where it is 60 degrees all year round. 


NEXT QUESTION: If you knew a family member or friend was doing something illegal, would you turn them into the police?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I like spring and fall because of the cooler weather. I would like it if I could live where it is 60 degrees all year round.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: If you knew a family member or friend was doing something illegal, would you turn them into the police?




* rubs hands together and cackles *

Well, the last few years has shown some true ugliness from some family members, so, when I am in a..mood..I will sometimes dream of such opportunities. But, when all is said and done, it would really depend on what the illegal activity was. No matter what, I would not ruin their lives over something that might not be so horrible.

Next....When was the last time you bought something..looked at it and said....why did I buy that.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Unfortunately I have done this very thing. I think that it is called Buying On A Whim. I have bought clothes that were to small, hoping that someday I would fit into them, never have..... LOL
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *Have you ever been accused of or arrested for doing something that you didn't do?*


----------



## vermillion (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I got arrested for selling weed when I was merely smoking it. (I was very young..don't do that anymore.)



Do you love one of your parents more?


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 29, 2008)

But was accused of haivng an affair with my best guy friend who also happens to be one of my staff. When I first heard the rumours I went to my boss and told her that they were unfounded and yet for nine months I was asked three more times and it got to the point where my husband and mutal friends were called to "check this out". When I found that out I went ballistic on my boss and said if this harassment continued I would go to the board and take legal action. I understood as the boss it was her job to investigate this as I am second in command and we do work for youth and have to be role models to them at all times. However when the board members are calling my friends and family with something they had no proof over and planting those ideas in their heads it had to stop and if it didn't there would be a problem for this organization. Its been two years now and not a peep, we had to cool off how much time we spent together and sort of take a break from our friendship in order to put the rumours to rest, but I tell you it truly sucks to be accused of something that you haven't done!

*Are you where you thought you would be at this age? If yes how did you get there? If no are you disapointed or simply surprised your life went in a different direction?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *Are you where you thought you would be at this age? If yes how did you get there? If no are you disapointed or simply surprised your life went in a different direction?*



I did not think that I would be here at this age. I did not think that I would divorce and raise my children alone all of these years. If I had made a better choice of men to marry, I would probably still be married and with a complete family structure. My children would have had a father figure in their lives and not had to deal witht the things that they had to deal with throughout their lives as well as I did.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

Most of our friends and family think they know us pretty well. But
have you ever done something that took them totally by surprise and
made them say, "I can't believe you did that!"

Was it someone you dated ... something you wore ... somewhere you
went ... somewhere you worked ... something you bought ... something
you said?

*What have you done that was totally unexpected and out of character
for you, and how did people react?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> Most of our friends and family think they know us pretty well. But
> have you ever done something that took them totally by surprise and
> ...




No, I can't say that I have ever done this, I have always been boring and very predictable. LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What would you like to do today that you wouldn't normally do?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *What would you like to do today that you wouldn't normally do?*




I would like to go on a vacation for a week. I know, I know, nothing fab here.... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

What in your life would you change if you could?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 1, 2008)

But I would change my home life. THings here are chaotic and needs organization and cooperation to clean out the clutter, repair things and keep em clean. But can't do it alone *sigh*
*What do you think is the biggest misconception about you?*


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 1, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> But I would change my home life. THings here are chaotic and needs organization and cooperation to clean out the clutter, repair things and keep em clean. But can't do it alone *sigh*
> *What do you think is the biggest misconception about you?*



That I'm stuck up. I've heard a lot of people say that when they first met me they thought I was stuck up. But the truth of the matter is, I'm quiet shy when I first meet someone. After people get to know me, they realized I'm quite humble and down-to-earth.

*Are you more likely to lie about your weight or about your age to the opposite sex? *


----------



## Paquito (Apr 1, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> *Are you more likely to lie about your weight or about your age to the opposite sex? *



I'd have to say age. I look quite young for my age, so sometimes I use that to my advantage, but sometimes I say I'm older just to get some respect

*Question: If you could meet and hang out with one dead person for a day, who would it be?*[/B]


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 1, 2008)

One of my mom's parents. I never met either, because they died before I was born. I'd like to get to know them.


NEXT QUESTION


If you could go back in time and be born to different parents, who would you want to be born to?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION
> 
> 
> If you could go back in time and be born to different parents, who would you want to be born to?



Right, wrong, better or worse - my parents are my parents and the experiences they have given me makes me who I am today. If I was someone else's daughter, I would not have the same ideas, knowledge or experiences that I have today. 


*NEXT QUESTION: If your spouse was killed by a random act of violence by some young punks, would you take matters into your own hand and seek revenge on them, or wait for the police to handle the matter?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If your spouse was killed by a random act of violence by some young punks, would you take matters into your own hand and seek revenge on them, or wait for the police to handle the matter?*



I would let the police take care of it, I am not rash enough to go up against violent people. I am not much on confrontations anyway..... don't even argue if I can get away with it.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever had a worse enemy? Who and Why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever had a worse enemy? Who and Why?*




I don't have any enemies that I know of.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Do you like someone bigger or smaller than you as a love interest? Why?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 3, 2008)

I have no preference really. My hubby was smaller as was all my boyfriends, but that was because they were the ones interested. I would have dated a bigger man had ne asked me out.

*How old where you when you really started to accept and love yourself?*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 3, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *How old where you when you really started to accept and love yourself?*



I never really hated myself. I was just me. But I started to expect others to treat me with respect and kindness when I was around 25. That was when I started getting involved with the size acceptance movement.

NEXT QUESTION

What one thing would you like to buy right now that you cannot afford?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

I would like to get buy second vehicle so that both my wife and I would have something to drive instead of having just one vehicle between the two of us.

In time, we'll be able to afford it.

How do you prepare for job interviews?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> How do you prepare for job interviews?



When I was working, I would research the hospital and more specifically the department that I was applying to so that I would be better equipped to answer any questions. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What would you do if you needed a medical procedure that your insurance company would not pay for, and you could not afford to pay for yourself?*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

Call Oprah
A few tears, some heartfelt words, and I'm in!

*Next Question: Whats the story behind your first crush/love?*


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> When I was working, I would research the hospital and more specifically the department that I was applying to so that I would be better equipped to answer any questions.
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What would you do if you needed a medical procedure that your insurance company would not pay for, and you could not afford to pay for yourself?*



This is a tough question to answer. If the medical procedure was necessary to save my life, then I would have to make payments on it, if possible. If the medical procedure was not necessary to save my life, then I wouldn't have it done.

*Would you rather spend time alone or with a large group of friends as a source of relaxation?*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> This is a tough question to answer. If the medical procedure was necessary to save my life, then I would have to make payments on it, if possible. If the medical procedure was not necessary to save my life, then I wouldn't have it done.
> 
> *Would you rather spend time alone or with a large group of friends as a source of relaxation?*



I know for sure it would not be a large group of friends, I prefer to be with just one or 2 friends or just my husband, but I'm ok to spend time relaxing alone too.

NEXT QUESTION: What is your wild animal and why?


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 4, 2008)

Bear. The reason is its my birth totem animal.

*What is your favorite quote and why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What is your favorite quote and why?*



My favorite quote is; *"No matter how bad it gets, it can always be worse". *

The reason for this is that it really is true, there is someone out there that always has things worse off than you. Complaining about your troubles, don't make them go away, so you have to deal with them the best way that you can.

*NEXT QUESTION;*
*
Who would you like to go with on your Dream Vacation and where would you go and what would you do there?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> *
> Who would you like to go with on your Dream Vacation and where would you go and what would you do there?*




My dream vacation would be to go to Ireland. I would go with my best friend, Kathy, because we always have a good time when we are together. I would love to see everything there is to see in Ireland and hope to have the chance to research my family name while I was there. I know Kathy is also into her Irish ancestry and would enjoy a trip there as well. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What was your favorite T.V. show growing up, and what attracted you to that particular show?*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *What was your favorite T.V. show growing up, and what attracted you to that particular show?*



My favorite show was Here Come the Brides. I loved the rugged Washington men, those Bolt brothers were hot. And I dreamed of becoming one of their wives.


NEXT QUESTION:


Who was your first celebrity crush?


----------



## pudgy (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm afraid it was Nicole Kidman. Gosh, I had to be like a whole 9 years old, watching Batman Forever over and over again.

NEXT QUESTION
How did you propose to your spouse?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

pudgy said:


> NEXT QUESTION
> How did you propose to your spouse?



Since I am a woman, I never had the privalege in doing that, but I think that if I would meet a man and we were compatable enough for marriage, I could propose to him... I would make him a great dinner and then we would sit and relax in front of a nice fireplace and I would propose too him while snuggling in his arms..... just a thought...

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What would you do if someone wanted to be with you but you weren't interested in them? How would you let them down, would you be blunt or would you be gentle about your refusal too comply?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras;751847[SIZE="5" said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*[/SIZE]
> 
> *What would you do if someone wanted to be with you but you weren't interested in them? How would you let them down, would you be blunt or would you be gentle about your refusal too comply?[/SIZE][/FONT]*



I would let them down gently and tell that that it just would not work. I don't see any point in hurting someone else's feelings.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Have you ever dated two people at the same time and kept it secret from the two?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *Have you ever dated two people at the same time and kept it secret from the two?*




No, I never have dated 2 people at the same time. It is confusing enough to date just one! 


*NEXT QUESTION: What TV show (current or past) would you like to be a character on, and why?*


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd like to be on The Mighty Boosh (UK surreal comedy show) because I think it's hilarious and you'd get to be silly and wear crazy clothes. Also, I'm in lust with Noel Fielding and think hanging out with him & Julian Barat during filming would be a laugh.

*If you were a crayon, what colour would you be?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> *If you were a crayon, what colour would you be?*



**Welcome aboard, Gingembre**

If I were a crayon, I would be Violet. All shades of purple are my favorite, but I really am fond of the color violet. To me it represents softness with a hint of mystery. 


NEXT QUESTION: What famous painting best represents your feelings?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I'd like to be on The Mighty Boosh (UK surreal comedy show) because I think it's hilarious and you'd get to be silly and wear crazy clothes. Also, I'm in lust with Noel Fielding and think hanging out with him & Julian Barat during filming would be a laugh.
> 
> *If you were a crayon, what colour would you be?*


Burnt Sienna. I think it's a highly underrated color, plus it's not as girlsy as Periwinkle or Carnation Pink.

*I have a Twilight Zone-y type of question: Someone gives you a box with a button on top. If you press that button, you can choose to cure one person of any one disease or illness. The consequence is that someone else on Earth who you do NOT know will inherit said disease/illness. You will likely never meet this other person and nothing will ever link you to them. No one will be aware of what transpired except for you. *

It's not a trick issue, in that this other person will be a future child you bear or something like that. It's a kind of Thinner Justice, in that if you get rid of the curse, someone else gots to eat it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Admiral SnackBar - You answered the wrong question....I guess I snuck in there before you got done.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Admiral SnackBar - You answered the wrong question....I guess I snuck in there before you got done.


Uhh, oops. Ok then: 

View attachment munch_scream.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> *I have a Twilight Zone-y type of question: Someone gives you a box with a button on top. If you press that button, you can choose to cure one person of any one disease or illness. The consequence is that someone else on Earth who you do NOT know will inherit said disease/illness. You will likely never meet this other person and nothing will ever link you to them. No one will be aware of what transpired except for you. *
> 
> It's not a trick issue, in that this other person will be a future child you bear or something like that. It's a kind of Thinner Justice, in that if you get rid of the curse, someone else gots to eat it.



I wouldn't push the button because I have learned to deal with everything that afflicts me, but someone else may not be able to handle any of the problems that I have. So without knowing who you are sending this disease/illness to, I would rather just keep it myself. 


*NEXT QUESTION: How competitive of a person are you?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I*NEXT QUESTION: How competitive of a person are you?*




I am not competitive at all, never have been.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you had a choice, what would you want your life to be like other than what it is, or would change anything if you could?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *If you had a choice, what would you want your life to be like other than what it is, or would change anything if you could?*



I would change my medical status from extremely poor to somewhat good, especially my vision. I would like to have vision in both eyes and be able to drive. If I was able to drive, I could finally become the totally indepepent person that I feel I was meant to be and I would be able to travel all over the place. 


NEXT QUESTION: If you suffered from severe back pain, would you choose surgery or just live with the pain?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you suffered from severe back pain, would you choose surgery or just live with the pain?



To be honest with you, if the pain were livably, I would not have the surgery because once they start messing with your back surgically, it will never be the same anyway, so deal with all of the pain, physical theropy and stress of going through the whole thing to not see much improvement after the surgery. 

Trust me, I drive for the Senior Services here and I have taken several people to theropy after back surgeries and they never get back to the way that they were used to being. 

It all depends on how severe the pain is whether you can contend with it or go ahead with the surgery. Sometimes the surgery will ease the pain, but it won't take it completely away.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

* If there is anything on your body that you would want to change surgically, what would it be and why?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 9, 2008)

Is the sausage roll under my breasts/above my wast. If a surgeon would do it I would get that liposuctioned to make it smaller cause it s the one thing that no matter what exercises I do its just there and think it looks horrible.

*AS a kid I missed the chance to_____?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *AS a kid I missed the chance to_____?*



I missed the chance of being a kid....I had a lot of responsibilities put on me when I was 14 because my mom became a single parent and had to go to work. So I was left to take care of my brother and sister, help with homework, get dinner done, do the wash and all the other household things that needed to get done. 


*NEXT QUESTION: If someone where to interview you, what 10 things would you want that person to know about you?*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I*NEXT QUESTION: If someone where to interview you, what 10 things would you want that person to know about you?*



1. My love for God
2. All about my family - living and dead
3. My love of my Irish heritage
4. My love of living in the U.S., and in New Jersey in particular
5. All about my job
6. All about my volunteer actitivies
7. My wonderful collection of friends
8. My love for the shore
9. My views on size acceptance and being fat
10. Whatever is exciting me most that day

NEXT QUESTION:

If all the books in the world were to be destroyed, and you could save only 3, what 3 would you save and why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> If all the books in the world were to be destroyed, and you could save only 3, what 3 would you save and why?



I would save the Bible because it is very important to the wellbeing of many people, the next would be the Encyclopedia because Knowledge is so important to have and the last book would be a Spelling book so that we would always be able to read the other two books and understand the words that they say.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Have you ever kissed someone that you didn't really like? WHY?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *Have you ever kissed someone that you didn't really like? WHY?*




I did actually kiss a guy that I didn't like. It was in highschool and it was on a dare. He was the highschool dirty kid. Now that I look back on it, I feel sorry for him, but back then noone liked him because his clothes were never clean and he was always untidy. At that time, we didn't think that it was due to his family being poor and not being able to have better things for him.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you are single, would you like to stay that way? If so or not, why?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you are single, would you like to stay that way? If so or not, why?*





After experiencing the most beautiful, unconditional love two people can have with my husband, who passed away in Feb 2007, I doubt that I would ever be able to find that love again. If I could find someone to share that same type of love with me, I would enter into a relationship. If not, I would rather stay single. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Is there someone that you are just "dying" to have a relationship with, but they won't give you the time of day?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Is there someone that you are just "dying" to have a relationship with, but they won't give you the time of day?*



Nope, haven't found anyone worthy of that admiration yet, someday maybe.... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you had a choice between anyone in the world, who would you like to meet in person and what would be the first question that you would ask them?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 11, 2008)

Well not currently cause I am married. But have developed alot of relationships I wanted to take further with men but they always preffered me as a friend. I hated being told " I think there is no better woman than you that I know, but I just don't see you in that way" Pissed me off in my dating days always the friend not the lover!

*Have you ever left something unsaid between you and someone you care about? And if so why?*


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 11, 2008)

*Have you ever left something unsaid between you and someone you care about? And if so why?*

Yes I have, because to have spoken it aloud would not only have made it concretely true, but doing so would have caused more damage than good.

*My Question: Have you ever stayed in a loveless relationship just because you didnt want to see the other person hurt?*


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 11, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> *Have you ever left something unsaid between you and someone you care about? And if so why?*
> 
> Yes I have, because to have spoken it aloud would not only have made it concretely true, but doing so would have caused more damage than good.
> 
> *My Question: Have you ever stayed in a loveless relationship just because you didnt want to see the other person hurt?*



I stayed in a loveless relationship for selfish reason...I didn't want to be alone.

*The older you get, do you feel that you let things get to you more or less? *


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 11, 2008)

To be able to say less. I used to be a doormat and do anything for anyone in order to be loved and accepted. Because of my childhood getting yelled at or getting critique made me nervous and uneasy. Now I take what I need to from what folks say and can better leave any judgements or other personal stuff behind. NOt perfect yet but getting there
*Have you done anything to better the envronment or as the catch phrase goes "getting green?"*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *Have you done anything to better the envronment or as the catch phrase goes "getting green?"*



I don't go out of my way to join groups like this but I don't litter and I always try and make sure that if I am outdoors, I keep things clean and uncluttered.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you could go back in time and know Now what you didn't then, what would you change?*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *If you could go back in time and know Now what you didn't then, what would you change?*



May be a boring answer. I would take better care of my teeth. I would spend less time in the sun, to take better care of my skin. Just generally been better to myself.

NEXT QUESTION:

What is your favorite way to spend a free day?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

IF I was lucky enough to have a completely FREE day, I would 

1. sleep in
2. treat myself to a pamper me day (manicure, pedi, facial and massage)
3. take myself out to a fabulous steak dinner


Question: If you won the lottery, what is the FIRST thing you would do with your winnings?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

My favourite way is to do something spontaneous, usually its free, like a picnic when you had all the stuff just lying around anyway, damn I'm really in the mood for a picnic now, can't remember the last time I had a picnic on grass with real ants and everything, anyway back to the question, my favourite way to spend a day would be spontaneous and would bring me closer to some of my friends or make a new one. usually the first day you spend with a new mate is the best.

Next Question!

if you could only live a night, or only during the daytime what would you choose, eternal sunshine or eternal starlight?


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 12, 2008)

At night I think. The sun burns me, so I'd save a fortune on suncream!

What questions would you like to answer?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey! Was I stepped on?? Geesh!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IF I was lucky enough to have a completely FREE day, I would
> 
> 1. sleep in
> 2. treat myself to a pamper me day (manicure, pedi, facial and massage)
> ...



If I won the lottery the first thing I would do is pay off all debts for my husband and I and then for my parents and family, because they have always been there for me in time of need and I love them. Then I would have to get a new comfy SUV and make sure we finally got to take the honeymoon we never had.
NEXT QUESTION: At what age do you think you have to step back and let your kids make their own decisions and live with the consequences, especially if you see them making bad choices?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

I would say as soon as possible, then the less issues they'll end up having, I'll make sure they understand what can be deadly, but balance it out with telling them what they'll be able to do, how they can change the world, if they fall they learn. I'd try to let children make their own descisions before the age of ten, that way they'll be prepared for anything by the time they are 16, and wise by the time they're 30

next question: what names would you tell you children to use for their sexual organs?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> next question: what names would you tell you children to use for their sexual organs?



I always told my children the proper names for their genitalia, there is no sense in calling them babyish names because then your children look stupid. I have always taught my children the right things right from the start so that there wouldn't be any confusion.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite and least favorite part of your body? Why?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 13, 2008)

My sausage roll rght under the breasts and above the waist. Ir runs the look of my clothes, gets in my way and I think looks gross. Tried all sorts of exercises and even when I lost 75lbs at one point was still with me.

*When you are feeling down, how do you make yourself feel better?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *When you are feeling down, how do you make yourself feel better?*



When I am feeling down, I like to be at my computer and find a friend or two to chat with or find something interesting to do like making name tags or just anything to take my mind off of why I am down.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What would you do if you were accused then arrested for something that something someone else did and couldn't proove your innocense?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> When I am feeling down, I like to be at my computer and find a friend or two to chat with or find something interesting to do like making name tags or just anything to take my mind off of why I am down.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What would you do if you were accused then arrested for something that something someone else did and couldn't proove your innocense?*




Nope, I have never had that happen too me.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Have you ever wanted too be rich? If so, what would would you want to do the most with your money?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes think we all have wanted that at some tme. FOr me its so I can travel. I haven't had a vacaton since 1986. I would sock away enough for my kids future and mine and then start sharing the rest. THere are many charities that would benefit.

*What is your favorite thing about your pet(s)?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What is your favorite thing about your pet(s)?*



There are a lot of things that I like about my pet. She is very good company, always happy to see me, and she is very intelligent. She knows the name of all her toys, all my family members and friends, and her favorite channel to watch is the Animal Planet (and, yes, she actually watches it!)


*NEXT QUESTION: Would you open up your house for foreign exchange students to come live with you? Would you be limiting on what countries they came from?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 14, 2008)

Not currently because of my job and the demands I have and the weird hours I work doesn't leave me alot of time to devote to someone. But if was retired I would and no restrictions on countries ad long as I had some time to learn a bit of the language.
*What would you do if you think someone is taking "potshots" at you but they do it so veiled that you cannot be certain its you or just ther own general unhappiness? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What would you do if you think someone is taking "potshots" at you but they do it so veiled that you cannot be certain its you or just ther own general unhappiness? *




If this happened to me, I would make certain that that was indeed what they were doing, then I would confront them and find out why they felt the need to do that sort of thing.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Would you trust a friend enough the lend them money?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Would you trust a friend enough the lend them money?*





It would depend on the friend, how long I have known them, and how they manage and spend their money. If it was a friend that I knew very well and knew that they would pay the money back, then I would definitely lend the money. 


*NEXT QUESTION: If a genie granted you three wishes, what would they be?*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If a genie granted you three wishes, what would they be?*



1. I wouldn't have wear glasses anymore
2. My skin would FINALLY clear up and take the scars with em
3. 1 million dollars!

*NEXT QUESTION: If you could be the lead singer for ANY band, what band would it be?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you could be the lead singer for ANY band, what band would it be?*



The Judds.... I like their music, their style, and the songs that they sing.


*NEXT QUESTION: When you vote, do you stay strictly with your party (Democrat or Republican), or do you vote based on who you feel would do the better job?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: When you vote, do you stay strictly with your party (Democrat or Republican), or do you vote based on who you feel would do the better job?*



I vote based on the qualifictions more than anything else.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you were President of the United States and had the ability to change something for the better, what would that be?*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *If you were President of the United States and had the ability to change something for the better, what would that be?*



I would have universal health care that was focused on preventing health issues, not reacting to them.

NEXT QUESTION:

Along the same lines, if you could change one thing about any country in the world, other than your own country, what would you change?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> Along the same lines, if you could change one thing about any country in the world, other than your own country, what would you change?



I would end this war in Iraq and let our troops come home, not to meantion, I would prevent our troops from fighting any war that was not our own too fight.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What would you like too see differently in health care services?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I*NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What would you like too see differently in health care services?*



I would like to see health care services not be so expensive and also doctors to take more interest in their patients instead of rushing them through and not listening too them. I mean, how many times do they actually listen and just prescribe what they THINK will help you. Almost makes you feel like a guinee pigs. Not to meantion if you or overweight....... Seems like we are rushed through even quicker, or health care is even more expensive for us,....

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*What is the worst personality trait that you can think of for anyone too have? Have you had too deal with it and what did you do or say to the person with that personality?*_


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _*What is the worst personality trait that you can think of for anyone too have? Have you had too deal with it and what did you do or say to the person with that personality?*_



I would have to say bigotry in any form. Racism, sizism, classism whatever it al gets under my skin. I usually challenge the person on what they have said and perhaps it won't change them, but when left unchallenged there is never the possibility that they will.

*What do you do to be creative? And secondly what does it do for you?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What do you do to be creative? And secondly what does it do for you?*




I create Name Tags and personalized animated messages here to use on the internet on the various message boards and comment areas of the sites I go too. It relaxes me after work and gives me something interesting and creative too do with my time here on the computer. I am not on long and I like being productive while I am.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is your favorite thing too do on the internet or in your everyday life, how frequently do you do it and why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What is your favorite thing too do on the internet or in your everyday life, how frequently do you do it and why?*



As I stated, I like making Name and Message tags, but I also like to find interesting things to read and chat with my closest internet friends while I am doing that.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is your favorite form of entertainment?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 21, 2008)

*What is your favorite form of entertainment?*[/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

I love hanging out with friends. GOod conversation, laughs and sometimes drnks and dancing. Fills my soul.

*What is the worst job you ever had? How long did you stay there and why was it so bad?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *
> What is the worst job you ever had? How long did you stay there and why was it so bad?*


*

I worked for a hematology doctor as a medical secretary. It wasn't the job that was bad, but the person that I worked for. The dr. was a very mean-spirited person with personality changes that occurred minute to minute. One minute I was doing a good job, and the next minute she was berating me telling me that I couldn't even write a sentence. I lasted a year there, and don't know how I stayed that long. 


NEXT QUESTION: Has someone ever asked you to change something about yourself that they found to be annoying? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Has someone ever asked you to change something about yourself that they found to be annoying? *




Yes, my sister has asked me many times not to be so forward in saying the things that I say to people. Sometimes I can be rather oppinionated...... 

*NEXT QUESTION;

Out of all the different cars out there on the market, which one would you most want to have and why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> Out of all the different cars out there on the market, which one would you most want to have and why?*




I would like to own one of the new Hybrid cars so that I wouldn't have to spend so much on gas.

*NEXT QUESTION*;

*What are your favorite stores to shop at? Why?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*;
> 
> *What are your favorite stores to shop at? Why?*




It depends on what I am looking for as to what store I shop at. if I am shopping for clothes, I like Catherine's because they have styles that appeal to me and I like the way they fit. Since I don't drive, I do alot of shopping online, and have ordered from Amazon.com, Roaman's, Avenue, Target, Wal-Mart. 


*NEXT QUESTION: If someone made dinner for you, and you did not like it, what would you say to them? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If someone made dinner for you, and you did not like it, what would you say to them? *



I would not be rude, I would keep it to myself. I think that if anyone went to the trouble of doing anything like for me, I would appreciate the effort that it took for them to do it. I could never complain as this would do nothing but make them feel bad.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What would you do if you were at a restuarant and some little kid that was left to run at will come up and took food off of your plate? Would you confront the parents or call for the Manager? *


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What would you do if you were at a restuarant and some little kid that was left to run at will come up and took food off of your plate? Would you confront the parents or call for the Manager? *



I would confront the parents first and if that did not work, then confront the manager. I think it is better to at first work with the parents on any issue before calling any higher authority. 

NEXT QUESTION: *If your spouse or family member had alzheimers, would you put them in a patient care facility or try to deal with them at home?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I would confront the parents first and if that did not work, then confront the manager. I think it is better to at first work with the parents on any issue before calling any higher authority.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: *If your spouse or family member had alzheimers, would you put them in a patient care facility or try to deal with them at home?*



I would definetely deal with them at home, no doubt about it. 

*NEXT QUESTION: * Do you like your name? If so, why? If not, what would you change it to?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I would definetely deal with them at home, no doubt about it.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: * Do you like your name? If so, why? If not, what would you change it to?




YES! i love my name... it fits me... unique and unusual... 

and the translation of my name - aris is a greek prefix meaning "superior" 
and my last name translates to the word "leader"... no joke - all truth... my parents couldn't have named me any better!!!

I LOVE IT!!!

*NEXT QUESTION: do you love yourself... i mean really LOVE yourself - who you are inside and out???*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> YES! i love my name... it fits me... unique and unusual...
> 
> and the translation of my name - aris is a greek prefix meaning "superior"
> and my last name translates to the word "leader"... no joke - all truth... my parents couldn't have named me any better!!!
> ...



Ummmm... sorry to say this, but no, I dont really totally love myself, as bad as that really sounds. (I dont hate myself though) BUT, I am working on that, and I have surely made some progress. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Are you a creature of habit? Could you live everyday doing the same routine, eating the same foods, etc???


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Are you a creature of habit? Could you live everyday doing the same routine, eating the same foods, etc???



No! I get bored way too easily... I can't even eat leftovers the next day! I guess there have been times in my life though when I have had to live in routine, for example when I was a student and had very little money. But never through choice. Diversity is the key to a fun life in my opinion  I think it would drive me nuts to be in a job where I had to do the same thing day in day out.

I guess I'm a creature of habit when it comes to my online life though... the first thing I do in the morning is make a coffee and check my email. I guess I should try and break that, but it shows that to some extent I get comfort from routine. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: How do you release frustration?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

Tieve said:


> No! I get bored way too easily... I can't even eat leftovers the next day! I guess there have been times in my life though when I have had to live in routine, for example when I was a student and had very little money. But never through choice. Diversity is the key to a fun life in my opinion  I think it would drive me nuts to be in a job where I had to do the same thing day in day out.
> 
> I guess I'm a creature of habit when it comes to my online life though... the first thing I do in the morning is make a coffee and check my email. I guess I should try and break that, but it shows that to some extent I get comfort from routine.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION*: How do you release frustration?



There are several ways I relieve my frustration, one of them being is crying. I wont cry when I'm sad, but I'll cry when I'm frustrated or mad. 

*NEXT QUESTION: * Do you prefer to use a laptop or desktop?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: * Do you prefer to use a laptop or desktop?



My laptop! I sit it on the arm rest on the sofa and can curl up here and use it for hours and hours without getting uncomfortable! I'm not sure I could sit back at a desk again to type!

*NEXT QUESTION*: If you could commit one crime without being caught, what crime would you commit?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

Tieve said:


> My laptop! I sit it on the arm rest on the sofa and can curl up here and use it for hours and hours without getting uncomfortable! I'm not sure I could sit back at a desk again to type!
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION*: If you could commit one crime without being caught, what crime would you commit?



LOL. Well.. I would rob a bank definetely lol. Id have millions of dollars that weren't suppose to be mine and not get caught!!! 
*
NEXT QUESTION*: Do you prefer/like curly or straight hair?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION*: Do you prefer/like curly or straight hair?



OOO tough one! I have naturally curly hair but I tend to straighten it to make it more manageable (it's really thick). I think it depends on the person though. I guess I prefer curly hair on other people, even though I hate mine and my husband has straight. I can't make up my mind yikes!

NEXT QUESTION: If you could have the worlds largest collection of one thing, what would it be?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

Tieve said:


> OOO tough one! I have naturally curly hair but I tend to straighten it to make it more manageable (it's really thick). I think it depends on the person though. I guess I prefer curly hair on other people, even though I hate mine and my husband has straight. I can't make up my mind yikes!
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: If you could have the worlds largest collection of one thing, what would it be?




Hmm.. I'm not the type of person to collect anythings, by no means... but if I did, I think it would have to be.... cell phones!! LOL. I go thru those like me changing underwear!! lol. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Have you ever been stood up, by a girl or guy? Doesn't matter if you already knew the person, or you were suppose to meet them offline.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Have you ever been stood up, by a girl or guy? Doesn't matter if you already knew the person, or you were suppose to meet them offline.



Unfortunately, yes  I was stood up once when I was at uni. I'd spoken to a guy online for a few days and I arranged to meet him in the main train station. I'm not sure to this day if he never intended to show up at all, or if he saw me waiting and decided I wasn't his type. I didn't let it get to me though and phoned an ex-boyfriend and went out for a drink with him instead! I guess I deserved it though as a few times before I had stood up people through nerves/realising I wasn't that into them. Needless to say I've never stood anyone up since!

*NEXT QUESTION:* If you could have been born in any decade during the 20th Century, which would it be and why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Tieve said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* If you could have been born in any decade during the 20th Century, which would it be and why?



I would love too be born in 1908 when cars weren't so expensive, gas was cheap and life was simpler.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Do you take pride in who you are? Explain.......*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess. I think I am a good person. I expect people to treat with me respect. If they cannot, and I know it is a losing battle, then I will remove them from my life. I am proud of what I what I have accomplished in my life. 

NEXT QUESTION:

What is the first thing you usually see when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 25, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I guess. I think I am a good person. I expect people to treat with me respect. If they cannot, and I know it is a losing battle, then I will remove them from my life. I am proud of what I what I have accomplished in my life.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What is the first thing you usually see when you wake up in the morning?



The first thing when I wake up in the morning, I usually still have my eyes closed and I will continue to keep my eyes closed until I reach my door, and I go reach to my door because I gotta go peeeee really bad!!! So Id have to say, the first thing I usually see when I wake up is my door! Also, if I dont just jump up to go pee, I usually have a tendency to look at my ceiling fan first.

*NEXT QUESTION:* Do you like to go to the movie theaters, and do you go? Or, do you just wait for the movie to come out on DVD? Why?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

I LOVE going to the cinema! It's one of my favourite places to be and I really do think films look so much better on the big screen. I try to go at least once a week, normally for cheap day Tuesday when combined with my still in date student card (yay!) I get in for uber cheap! Saying that though, it doesn't stop me buying DVDs!

*Next Question: * Have you ever taken a peek at someone else’s diary?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 25, 2008)

Tieve said:


> I LOVE going to the cinema! It's one of my favourite places to be and I really do think films look so much better on the big screen. I try to go at least once a week, normally for cheap day Tuesday when combined with my still in date student card (yay!) I get in for uber cheap! Saying that though, it doesn't stop me buying DVDs!
> 
> *Next Question: * Have you ever taken a peek at someone elses diary?



Guilty as charged! I peeked once at my ex-best friend's online diary. At that time we were living in dorm rooms, and we would often go to each other's room while the other was in class or work. We would go in there just to leave each other notes on each others computer. Well one day she left her blog on, she was signed in, and I went through a couple of archived blogs. Ofcourse I felt bad, so I just quit after reading the second entry lol. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Do you watch cartoons? If so, which ones?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

I occassionally dig up older cartoons on youtube to watch. Sometimes I watch Family Guy.

NEXT QUESTION:

Do you purchase or rent video games? If so, which ones?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Do you purchase or rent video games? If so, which ones?



I've never rented one, I'm not sure why it has never really crossed my mind to do so to be honest. When I play a game I tend to choose things I get really into and play way too much. I'm a mmorpg gal - never WoW though I couldn't get into it. More EQ2 and LOTR. Waiting for AoC to come out at the moment, kinda excited actually! In between games I sometimes slip back to Sims 2 and Civilisation and even occasionally Zoo Tycoon and the like... sad I know but helps me to switch off after work!

NEXT QUESTION: If you could be married to someone famous from the past who is no longer alive, who would you like it to be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

Tieve said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you could be married to someone famous from the past who is no longer alive, who would you like it to be?



I am not really the marrying kind, but if I were too have that choice, I might consider being married too William de Moravia, 1st Earl of Sutherland. Dunrobin Castle is the seat of Clan Sutherland, my ancestors built the Castle in the 1300s in Golspie on the east coast of northern Scotland. 

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Is there anything that you would change with your life? What and why would that be and have you tryed too?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 26, 2008)

What I would change about my life is not being depressed. For the past year and a half, I have been severaly depressed, having major depression. The reason I would change my depression to having none at all is because I would have been a lot better in my academics for one, and in turn, that would have helped a lot in my working life. Good grades would get me into graduate school, which is my ultimate goal. I am working towards getting non-depressed. I feel that it would also make me a better person as a whole as well. But alas, it's a little to late now to even worry about my GPA in school, seeing I'm already at the end (already doing my last two weeks). Now I just have to look up at the bright side and hope to still get into graduate school eventually. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Where you overweight as a child/adolescent growing up? If so, were you given a hard time at school, made fun of, etc?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Where you overweight as a child/adolescent growing up? If so, were you given a hard time at school, made fun of, etc?



Yes, I was always the chubby girl at gradeschool. I never got made fun of or anything like that, but I did get left out of things sometimes when being picked for sports because noone thought that I could keep up. Which I proved them wrong by being all state in a track and in swimming too.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Have you ever been blatantly disrespected in public because of your weight? What reaction did you have and what did others do or say too you or the offender? Did they defend you or what reaction did they give?*


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 27, 2008)

But the one that sticks out most in my mind was at my hubby's 25th high school reunion. SOme drunk popular jock type from his past comes up to him and says"Has your wife always been that fat & ugly or did she get that way after you marrried her?" Now my hubby could have popped him one in the face but instead said loudly. "Well I get to sleep on a soft feather mattress when I make love to my wife, MUCH BETTER than that coatrack you get to sleep with." THe whole room erupted in laughter and the obnioxious jerk and his wife left humliated cause what they had tried to do backfired. 

*What do you do when someone lets you down? Let them know, confront them, let t slide?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What do you do when someone lets you down? Let them know, confront them, let t slide?*



I let them know if they let me down or not, someone needs to know these things. I would want someone to let me know if I let them down or not. 

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever wanted to confront someone that was in the public eye and let them know what you think of them and their ideas? If so, who and what would you confront them with?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever wanted to confront someone that was in the public eye and let them know what you think of them and their ideas? If so, who and what would you confront them with?*



No, I never have, but I wished that I could at times confront the government about the gas prices and the Iraqi war.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever secretly admired someone? Did you send them something, called them or otherwise dropped little hints of your infatuation? If so, what happened if anything?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever secretly admired someone? Did you send them something, called them or otherwise dropped little hints of your infatuation?  If so, what happened if anything?*



No, I have never been brave enough to say or do anything to someone that I had a crush on.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your take on clothes stores that advertise that they carry Plus Size clothing and the sizes only go up too a 3X?*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your take on clothes stores that advertise that they carry Plus Size clothing and the sizes only go up too a 3X?*



They are a waste of my time. I always make a point of asking them wear their bigger sizes are, so that they know all their sizes are too small for me.


NEXT QUESTION:

Do you buy more clothing in person, or from catalogues/internet?


----------



## Paquito (Apr 30, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Do you buy more clothing in person, or from catalogues/internet?*




Definetely in person, gotta try the stuff on to make sure it fits properly.


*Next Question
As we all know, summer's just on the horizon. Got any big plans?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Will be spending another month in Japan, faced with a bigger challenge before but some good opportunities.

Next Question:
What is the one thing you fear most?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Next Question:
> What is the one thing you fear most?



It's an irrational one, but my only fear. I fear getting ill and dying when I have young children and my husband having to cope alone. It terrifies me, but like I said it's completely irrational to fear something that can't be stopped and (hopefully) there is only a slim chance of happening. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: What is the worst vacation you ever took?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

Tieve said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: What is the worst vacation you ever took?



The worst vacation that I have ever taken was when I was still married to my husband many years ago, we went to the Oregon Coast and I was left alone in the motel room while he went off with friends to do heaven knows what, sort of a work related vacation thingy.... yeah, right.... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

What would be you're response to standard offensive things said to fat people? *


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

My standard response would be to laugh and be more offensive to one of their "perceived flaws"... I am not of the "You are better than that" school.

Next:
What do you want to do today, if you could?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Next:
> What do you want to do today, if you could?



I would have liked to stay home and slept in today, but since I did not have a choice in the matter, I got up and went to babysit my niece. 


NEXT QUESTION: if someone started an argument with you, and you responded by yelling back, would you feel obligated to appologize after the argument was over?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 1, 2008)

Depends on what the argument was over. But, most likely, I would, just because thats just me. lol. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* What is important to you in life?


----------



## pagan22 (May 1, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> What is important to you in life?



Right now it is getting ahead. I'm getting angry that I cannot seem to get anywhere right now, but it's a long drawn out reason why. 

*
NEXT ?: *What is one major goal in your life?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 2, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Right now it is getting ahead. I'm getting angry that I cannot seem to get anywhere right now, but it's a long drawn out reason why.
> 
> *
> NEXT ?: *What is one major goal in your life?



One major goal is to find and get into a career that is rewarding, challenging, and enjoyable. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* What is the most disgusting/revolting thing that has ever happened to you?


----------



## Aliena (May 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> One major goal is to find and get into a career that is rewarding, challenging, and enjoyable.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION:* What is the most disgusting/revolting thing that has ever happened to you?




Ironically, I just wrote about it here. 

Next question: 
*What is the weirdest place you've ever had sex?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 2, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Ironically, I just wrote about it here.
> 
> Next question:
> *What is the weirdest place you've ever had sex?*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* If you could have one wish granted, what would it be? why?



If I had one wish granted too me, I would like to be able to not have to just live payday to payday and be able to work at a job where I could maintain a savings account and actually have enought money in it to live on when I retire.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What would like too do this week that you have never done before?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _What would like too do this week that you have never done before?__[/B]_



*Spend the nite in Lancaster,PA with my new bf after the wedding I am attending this weekend at a swanky hotel*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 2, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Spend the nite in Lancaster,PA with my new bf after the wedding I am attending this weekend at a swanky hotel*




Where's the question? lol :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Next Question: Were you fortunate enough to grow up with great-grandparents, and if so, did you visit them often?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Question: Were you fortunate enough to grow up with great-grandparents, and if so, did you visit them often?



I was fortunate to grow up with my great-grandmother. I didn't see her too often because she lived in Mexico, but we would travel there often, and she would travel to US as well. So, having said that, I didn't visit with her often. I loved her though. The one thing that I remember was my parents (they loved to make me mad- they loved playing around) would say that they got me off the trash and I didn't come out of my mommy's tummy. My great-grandmother comforted me a lot... would hug me and reassure me I wasn't, that they were the ones who were picked up from the trash. 

NEXT QUESTION: Is it okay to go out with out your significant other? For instance, if a couple has been married for years, and one person likes to go out and dance, while the other doesn't. What if they do it very often, such as every weekend or every other weekend? Or even, does it matter if the man is the one that likes to go out, or the woman? What do you think about that? (Does that even make any sense?)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Is it okay to go out with out your significant other? For instance, if a couple has been married for years, and one person likes to go out and dance, while the other doesn't. What if they do it very often, such as every weekend or every other weekend? Or even, does it matter if the man is the one that likes to go out, or the woman? What do you think about that? (Does that even make any sense?)



I think it is good for everyone to have seperate interests, but you also need quality time together with your significant other. When my husband was alive, he liked to go bowling and I didn't. So he would get together once a week with friends and go bowling. I liked to go to the movies, and he didn't. So I would go to the movies with some friends of mine. But we always took time to spend together doing something that we both enjoyed.

NEXT QUESTION: If you are being interviewed for a local paper or magazine, what 5-10 things would you want people to know about you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you are being interviewed for a local paper or magazine, what 5-10 things would you want people to know about you?



I would want people to know that I am a driver for The Senior Services here, I have lived in The Columbia River Gorge here since 1976, am a good citizen, am honest and am always a friendly person.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is the most important thing that you would want someone too know about you?*


----------



## pagan22 (May 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> What is the most important thing that you would want someone too know about you?



My politics and religion. If you can't handle either, then you aren't good enough for me. 

Next ?: What's your worst memory from elementary school?


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2008)

I went to Catholic School with the nuns. One day, in eight grade, they decided we would learn square dancing. The boys all decided to band together and refuse the participate. the nuns were so upset. The took out rulers and were cracking the boys on the knuckles and on their back. That was very upsetting.


NEXT QUESTION:

If you could get an answer to one question that you know you will never be able to get an answer to, what question would that be?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 3, 2008)

What really matters to the big man upstairs? Assuming the answer will come from a source more reliable than the bible.

Next Question: If you could communicate telepathically with any one species of animal, what would it be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Next Question: If you could communicate telepathically with any one species of animal, what would it be?



I would love to understand what my cats were telling me when they sit in front of me and meow.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you could transform into another creature, what would you most want to be and why?*


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *If you could transform into another creature, what would you most want to be and why?[/FONT]*



I'm torn between a scarab beetle and platypus. =D Why? Scarab Beetles were worshipped and immortalized while platypusses are mysterious and unique.

Next ?: How much does it cost to have a DBA* in your town?

DBA is "doing business as"


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I went to Catholic School with the nuns. One day, in eight grade, they decided we would learn square dancing. The boys all decided to band together and refuse the participate. the nuns were so upset. The took out rulers and were cracking the boys on the knuckles and on their back. That was very upsetting.



This is off topic, but did you ever see "The Magdalene Sisters"? It was an Irish movie about Catholicism in the '60s. It was amazing how those nuns acted.


----------



## kathynoon (May 4, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> This is off topic, but did you ever see "The Magdalene Sisters"? It was an Irish movie about Catholicism in the '60s. It was amazing how those nuns acted.



I did see that. It was an eye opener. Those poorr chilgren must have been scarred for life.

A lot of people do a lot of goo in the name of religion. But there are also a lot of people who do terrible, disgusting things in the name of religion.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I did see that. It was an eye opener. Those poorr chilgren must have been scarred for life.
> 
> A lot of people do a lot of goo in the name of religion. But there are also a lot of people who do terrible, disgusting things in the name of religion.



Look at all those children in Texas who were a part of that religious cult... they really were being taught some strange beliefs.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Next ?: How much does it cost to have a DBA* in your town?
> 
> DBA is "doing business as"



Approximately $165 to $200 in New Jersey, from what I can find anyway.


NEXT QUESTION: Do you feel disabled (physically or mentally) people should be allowed to adopt children?


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you feel disabled (physically or mentally) people should be allowed to adopt children?



Mentally, absolutely not. How can they care for a child if they most likely cannot take care of themselves? And btw, I'm thinking of schizos, manic-depressives, and other mental instabilities. 

Physically...hmm..well, are they married? Only married couples should be allowed to adopt children to give them stability. It also depends on how disabled they are. Do they have to blow in a tube to move their wheelchair or can they give a proper hug? 


Next ?: If you're in the middle of a book, what is the first sentence on page 37?


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Look at all those children in Texas who were a part of that religious cult... they really were being taught some strange beliefs.



I know it! And yes, kathynoon, a lot of good can come from religion as well.


----------



## soleil3313 (May 4, 2008)

Excellent question CG! 

1st sentence on p. 37 = "I see you are packed and ready."

My question: What kind of shampoo do you have in your shower right now?


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> Excellent question CG!
> 
> 1st sentence on p. 37 = "I see you are packed and ready."
> 
> My question: What kind of shampoo do you have in your shower right now?



I got it from those Myspace surveys that go around in bulletins. LOL  What book? I'm an avid reader.  

Shampoo! Well, I'm a licensed cosmetologist, so I've got a crapload of sham/cond in the shower. Lately I've been using Biolage Mint which is their newest one. Smells great. I've also got Biolage Cleansing Sham and Detangling Cond. There is Tigi's Brunette Goddess sham/cond (smells like chocolate), Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal and Honey sham/cond, Tigi Catwalk Volume sham/cond, Tigi Fashionista sham/cond.....And I think that's it. I love Tigi products. They're my fave and Biolage is #2. The mint is a softer version of Paul Mitchell's tea tree if you're interested. =) 

Next ?: Do you buy CD albums or download songs instead (like on Soulseek)? If you don't buy the actual CD or download it illegally, do you buy the mp3 from a place like Amazon, and do you think most musicians are worth $.99/song download?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Next ?: Do you buy CD albums or download songs instead (like on Soulseek)? If you don't buy the actual CD or download it illegally, do you buy the mp3 from a place like Amazon, and do you think most musicians are worth $.99/song download?



I download from ITunes and then copy onto CDs... I like it because I don't have to download the whole album if I don't like all the songs. I can just get the songs I like. 


Also 1st sentence on p. 37 of the current book I am reading is "Bosch turned in his seat to look directly at Walling." from The Overlook by Michael Connelly.


NEXT QUESTION: What is your ultimate favorite sandwich?


----------



## soleil3313 (May 4, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> I got it from those Myspace surveys that go around in bulletins. LOL  What book? I'm an avid reader.
> 
> Shampoo! Well, I'm a licensed cosmetologist, so I've got a crapload of sham/cond in the shower. Lately I've been using Biolage Mint which is their newest one. Smells great. I've also got Biolage Cleansing Sham and Detangling Cond. There is Tigi's Brunette Goddess sham/cond (smells like chocolate), Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal and Honey sham/cond, Tigi Catwalk Volume sham/cond, Tigi Fashionista sham/cond.....And I think that's it. I love Tigi products. They're my fave and Biolage is #2. The mint is a softer version of Paul Mitchell's tea tree if you're interested. =)
> 
> Next ?: Do you buy CD albums or download songs instead (like on Soulseek)? If you don't buy the actual CD or download it illegally, do you buy the mp3 from a place like Amazon, and do you think most musicians are worth $.99/song download?



I'm reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.....again......lol. It's just my fluff book, I'm in dire need of a trip to the library! Maybe you can suggest a good read? What do you read mostly?

Oh, and about the shampoo thing...........I work for a cosmetics company, so I have about a bajillion kinds in my shower too.....just thought it would be a fun question.

As for music....I haven't bought anything in a really long time.....I'm all about buying CD's but what I really want to do is get a computer that will support ITunes...my current one is really old!! I don't like the idea of paying $.99 for a song, but i believe that artists should be paid for their work.....it's just like any other job right? I just wish it wasn't so expensive....I mean if I actually paid for all of the songs I currently have I'd be living in a van down by the river!!!

New question: Favorite Disney movie and why?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

The Black Cauldron.. the whole wizardry.. King Arthur oeuvre.....

Next question: Have you ever been heartsick?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Next question: Have you ever been heartsick?



No, I have never been heartsick, I have heard of other's that have been, but maybe it is good that I haven't, it doesn't sound like a good thing anyway.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is the most exotic thing that you have ever eaten and where did you eat it?*


----------



## pagan22 (May 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What is the most exotic thing that you have ever eaten and where did you eat it?[/FONT][/SIZE]*



Fried Dogfish shark from a fish and chips vendor in Handforth, England. I was staying a week with a host family and that was my first meal with them. It's amazing that they charge you 10p for ketchup! It was certainly an experience. =) 

Which leads me to ask........ 

Next ?: Where's the farthest you've gone on vacation and did you enjoy yourself?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 5, 2008)

If we're only counting vacations, then that would be the skiing trip to the Swiss Alps. Of course I enjoyed it. I'd say not breaking anything on a ski trip warrants enjoyment. 

Next Question: If you could cause any one thing to cease to exist, what would it be?


----------



## SuperMishe (May 5, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> If we're only counting vacations, then that would be the skiing trip to the Swiss Alps. Of course I enjoyed it. I'd say not breaking anything on a ski trip warrants enjoyment.
> 
> Next Question: If you could cause any one thing to cease to exist, what would it be?



I would cause poverty to cease to exist.


Next Question:
What is the most you've ever paid for an article of clothing; what was it and where did you buy it?


----------



## pagan22 (May 5, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Next Question:
> What is the most you've ever paid for an article of clothing; what was it and where did you buy it?



I bought a really nice black pea coat for winter that cost $250 or $300. I bought it at Lane Bryant back when they had cool clothes instead of all this crap that's meant for bbws with XXXX boobs size.

Next ?: Do you know the magickal properties of your favorite gemstone?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> I
> Next ?: Do you know the magickal properties of your favorite gemstone?



Tanzanite - Stimulating communication and psychic power, Tanzanite is a stone of High Magick, bringing power of Will to manifest possibility into being. It facilitates vision and communication with the world of spirit, assisting in the making of decisions which are unified with higher realms.


You can find information about your favorite gemstone at this website
http://www.serioussilver.com/gemstone_crystal_lore/magick_of_gemstones_a.html


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you know the magickal properties of your favorite gemstone?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you know the magickal properties of your favorite gemstone?*



No I don't know the magical properties of any gemstones...... never mattered too me......

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is your favorite flower? *

*The Meaning of Most Flowers can be found here:*
*http://www.800florals.com/care/meaning.asp*


----------



## pagan22 (May 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Tanzanite - Stimulating communication and psychic power, Tanzanite is a stone of High Magick, bringing power of Will to manifest possibility into being. It facilitates vision and communication with the world of spirit, assisting in the making of decisions which are unified with higher realms.
> 
> 
> You can find information about your favorite gemstone at this website
> http://www.serioussilver.com/gemstone_crystal_lore/magick_of_gemstones_a.html



I recommend Judy Hall's book "The Crystal Bible" as well. =)


----------



## pagan22 (May 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No I don't know the magical properties of any gemstones...... never mattered too me......
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> ...



I'm a gardener, so it's difficult to pinpoint just one flower as a favorite. However, my list includes gerbera daisies (clean indoor air pollution), larkspur delphinium, black barlow columbines, mrs james mason clematis, mint (all of them even though they're invasive), edelweiss, honeysuckle (vines and shrubs), peace rose, moonstone rose, mr lincoln rose, and most delphiniums. I like these because they're hardy and easy to grow. Except the daisies. Those are an annual here, so I grow them indoors. I also love boston ferns. I need to split mine for the 2nd time this summer, so I'm up to 4 plants now from my original one I bought two years ago. =) 

Oh, I also love peace lilies, marginata (sp?), and more for indoors. They help keep the air clean. 

Next ?: Do you like Americana folk music?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Next ?: Do you like Americana folk music?



I don't listen to a lot of music, so this is a question that you would have to ask my kids.... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is your favorite meal, is it home cooked, take out or enjoyed somewhere else?*


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> ]
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What is your favorite meal, is it home cooked, take out or enjoyed somewhere else?*



Mine is a steak (beef) enjoyed with a baked potatoe. Enjoyed at a restuarant, so that I do not have to cook.


NEXT QUESTION:

What was the last thing you did that you later wondered what possessed you to do it?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 6, 2008)

Just yesterday, when I went Mother's Day shopping right after getting a haircut and came across a book that I bought for myself, which may change my life, either cause me to be born again or be scared shitless for awhile. 

NEXT QUESTION:

If you could relive any one day of your life, which one would it be?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> If you could relive any one day of your life, which one would it be?



it would be my wedding day. It was the most beautiful and happiest day of my life. 


NEXT QUESTION: Are you surprised or disappointed in how your life is turning out?


----------



## soleil3313 (May 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Are you surprised or disappointed in how your life is turning out?



My personal goal is to not be disappointed in life....it's my life to live, and only I am accountable for what goes on in it.....so I have a lot of high standards to live up to, but I will NEVER let myself be disappointed in where my life takes me. I think that I've accomplished a lot so far, but I have many, many more goals that I've set and will continue to do......So, I guess I'm neither surprised or disappointed in how my life is turning out....only excited about where it will go. :happy:

Next question: If you could speak another language, what would it be and why?


----------



## Ruffie (May 7, 2008)

Next question: If you could speak another language, what would it be and why?[/QUOTE]

I would lke to speak Cree. Many of the ceremonies and songs at pow wows and round dnaces in the First Nations Spirituality that I follow are in that language so would be nice to understand that fully!

*What is the most annoying habit someone close to you has?*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What is the most annoying habit someone close to you has?*



this person is not happy unless she is complaining about something or causing misery to someone... and it is rather annoying....


NEXT QUESTION: Are you close to people in your family - mother, father, siblings, aunts, etc.?


----------



## pagan22 (May 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Are you close to people in your family - mother, father, siblings, aunts, etc.?



There are only 3 people left in my family, so I am close to them. However, I don't share everything about myself with them. There are some things that are mine and mine alone. 

Next ?: What's the funniest word in the English language to you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Next ?: What's the funniest word in the English language to you?



The funniest word in the English Language to me is *POOP*, who in the heck thought of that one and why....? 

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you drink coffee and if so, what kind do you like. Starbucks or home brewed?*


----------



## Ruffie (May 8, 2008)

_Do you drink coffee and if so, what kind do you like. Starbucks or home brewed?[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]_[/QUOTE]

I am not a coffee addict but like a cup in the morning to wake me up. Sometimes my staff buy me a coffee when they get one on the way to work so will have a Mocha or something throughout the day. Mostly drink home brewed though as I don't see a point in spending big bucks on coffee.

*Do you think you have an impact on other peoples lives? And if so how?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *Do you think you have an impact on other peoples lives? And if so how?*




I know that I have always had an impact on my children's lives and I would like to think that I have impacted other's lives by being honest with them and being a caring and understanding friend as they need me too be.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever had such a close friends that you can confide anything too and they you?*


----------



## pagan22 (May 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever had such a close friends that you can confide anything too and they you?



I did once and she betrayed my trust. Now I don't tell my secrets to anyone except my journal. Having a close friend again would be nice, but I would never be able to trust them.

Next ?: How far back can you trace your ancestry on either your maternal or paternal side?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Next ?: How far back can you trace your ancestry on either your maternal or paternal side?



My sister does our geneology through her church and so far, she has gotten way back. We do know that Ben Franklin was one of our distant relatives, and we also have ancestors in Scotland and a castle that is still there...

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What nationality or culture would you rather be in if you could choose one other than what you are and why would you want too?*


----------



## pagan22 (May 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What nationality or culture would you rather be in if you could choose one other than what you are and why would you want too?*[/FONT][/SIZE]



I wouldn't mind being Australian. =) I'd live on a sheep farm and raise award winning border collies. But they're having a bigger problem with immigration than we are plus higher taxes, so I suppose I'd rather stay American and fight for what little we have here. 

Next ?: Would you date outside your race and why?


----------



## Ruffie (May 9, 2008)

Next ?: Would you date outside your race and why?

Yes I see people not race so would have no problems doing that if I were single.

*Would you stay in a relationship for the sake of the kids, finacial reasons or whatever if it wasn't working?*


----------



## pagan22 (May 9, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *Would you stay in a relationship for the sake of the kids, finacial reasons or whatever if it wasn't working?*



I would never go into a relationship with a man who has kids and no financial security of his own. I believe in maintaining my own financial security separate from his in case the relationship fizzles. So there is no reason why I would have to stay in a bad relationship. I would never give him kids either unless we were married. Even then, I wouldn't stay if it wasn't working because then it's not a good environment for the kids.

Next ?: Do you think being a sound editor would be fun?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 9, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> I would never go into a relationship with a man who has kids and no financial security of his own. I believe in maintaining my own financial security separate from his in case the relationship fizzles. So there is no reason why I would have to stay in a bad relationship. I would never give him kids either unless we were married. Even then, I wouldn't stay if it wasn't working because then it's not a good environment for the kids.
> 
> Next ?: Do you think being a sound editor would be fun?



Yeah but I would have thought the job I have now would be fun and it usually isn't. 

Next Question: What would you want to be reincarnated as if you couldn't be human in the next life?


----------



## kathynoon (May 10, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Next Question: What would you want to be reincarnated as if you couldn't be human in the next life?



I think a bunny rabbit. They get to run around all day having fun.


NEXT QUESTION:

What is your earliest memory.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What is your earliest memory.



My earliest childhood memories start at the age of 8. I don't remember too much before that because of being in a coma with a 109 degree fever at the age of 8. I guess the fever sorta erased memories before that time. 

*NEXT QUESTION: As we all are going to get old one day, what is something that you fear?*


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> My earliest childhood memories start at the age of 8. I don't remember too much before that because of being in a coma with a 109 degree fever at the age of 8. I guess the fever sorta erased memories before that time.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: As we all are going to get old one day, what is something that you fear?*


I just worry about not being to take care of myself. I'm a little prouder than I probably should be. 

NEXT QUESTION: What's one physical trait that you would change about yourself if you could?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: As we all are going to get old one day, what is something that you fear?*



My worst fear when I get old is that I wouldn't want to be stuck in a nursing home and then not visited by my family. There are many of my clients that have to contend with this and I see it in their eyes when I go to pick them up for one of their doctor's visits. They feel cast off and rejected by their loves ones and I would not want to be treated like that....... 

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you could be any age other than what you are right now, what would that age be and why?*


----------



## soleil3313 (May 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you could be any age other than what you are right now, what would that age be and why?*




I'm ok with my age right now (I'm turning 26 today, yay for birthdays!!) If I could, I'd maybe go back to do college over because God knows I skipped a few too many classes and should have taken advantage more of the resources I had at hand....but as the saying goes "if I knew then what I know now".....LOL Can't change the past, and I'm lucky enough to be able to learn from my mistakes! So.......I'm ok with my age right now......ask me again in another 26 years 

Next question: What's your sign and do you think you share the "typical" qualities of that sign?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> Next question: What's your sign and do you think you share the "typical" qualities of that sign?



*Aquarius*

Likes: friendship, freedom, intellectual stimulation, camaraderie, surprises, companionship, feeling understood, emotional safety. 

Dislikes: jealousy, possessiveness, control, ego plays, pointless meetings, narrow-mindedness, being ridiculed, routines, fighting/violence, inequality, being taken for granted. 

Typical Traits

strong-willed / stubborn
opinionated 
tolerant / unprejudiced / objective 
humane / humanitarian 
genial / friendly / sociable 
idealistic 
remote / detached / aloof 
intuitive 
devoted to their goals 
free-spirited / rebellious 
independent / individualistic 
intelligent / intellectual 
leading / trend setting 
engaging 
unpredictable 
temperamental 
resentful 
enigmatic / magnetic 
progressive 


I would say that I am a true Aquarian. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you only date people of certain astrological signs?*


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Aquarius*
> 
> Likes: friendship, freedom, intellectual stimulation, camaraderie, surprises, companionship, feeling understood, emotional safety.
> 
> ...



I'm a Libra and Librans don't believe in astrology....so no.

NEXT QUESTION: If aliens came to visit, what country do you think they'd land in first?


----------



## pagan22 (May 11, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If aliens came to visit, what country do you think they'd land in first?



The country called CG_8. Beam me up, Scotty. 

Next ?: How do you dream; in color, b/w, third/second/first person?


----------



## kathynoon (May 14, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Next ?: How do you dream; in color, b/w, third/second/first person?




I dream in color, and in first person. I am always getting myself into some kind of mess in my dreams. And right before I figure out how to fix things, I wake up.


NEXT QUESTION:

If you could change your name, what would you change it to?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> If you could change your name, what would you change it to?




I always liked my name... it was very uncommon to find someone in my classes in school with my name. However, if I was going to change my name, I would change it to Mariah, or Violet. 


NEXT QUESTION: *For those who are unmarried - What type of wedding do you dream of? For those who are married - Did you have the wedding of your dreams?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: *For those who are unmarried - What type of wedding do you dream of? For those who are married - Did you have the wedding of your dreams?*



I am unmarried and I am not sure if I would ever marry again. If I were to remarry, I might want my wedding to be outside and up in the mountains. With nature all around, I am sure that you couldn't go wrong. Maybe even a cook out over a fire and campfire foods for the quests. Keeping it simple I think would be nice.....

*NEXT QUESTION;*

Have you ever wondered what it would be like to be someone else for just a day? 

If you could have the chance, who would you most like to be for a day, what would you do and why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I*NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> Have you ever wondered what it would be like to be someone else for just a day?
> 
> If you could have the chance, who would you most like to be for a day, what would you do and why?



I would like to be the richest person in the world for just a week, that way I can pay all of my bills and buy myself everything that I would need for the rest of my life. Shallow, huh.... Whatever, it is my dream.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Do you have any big plans for the weekend? Tell us....*


----------



## kathynoon (May 16, 2008)

I will be spending the weekend flying to Adelaide, Australia. I am working there next week. then next weekend, I fly to Sydney for 3 days of vacation. I am very excited. But, also dreading the long, long plane ride a little.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I will be spending the weekend flying to Adelaide, Australia. I am working there next week. then next weekend, I fly to Sydney for 3 days of vacation. I am very excited. But, also dreading the long, long plane ride a little.




*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*Hey, where's the NEXT QUESTION?*_


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION: Who is your favorite author (s)?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Who is your favorite author (s)?*



My favorite author is J.K. Rowling the author of Harry Potter, I have a lot of respect for anyone that can do what she did, being homeless too riches sort of thing.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

How many times have you watched your favorite movie and what is that movie.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> How many times have you watched your favorite movie and what is that movie.



I have watch the King and I with YUL BRENNER as the king, many times and I never get tired of it.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*What is your favorite color and how many of your things are that color?*_


----------



## pagan22 (May 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> What is your favorite color and how many of your things are that color?



Blue! 

I own tons of stuff that is blue from shirts, jeans, slacks, and underwear. A lot of my hair accessories and jewelry is blue too. Makes my eyes look more blue. 

Next ?: How do you feel when you're standing on a beach that is on a huge lake or ocean?


----------



## Paquito (May 20, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Next ?: How do you feel when you're standing on a beach that is on a huge lake or ocean?



I feel really calm and peaceful, like the universe is perfectly aligned and I feel strangely at peace with myself and the world in general.

Next Question: <American Idol Fans> Cook or Archuleta?

<Non American Idol Fans> Are you a person that prefers rural areas or urban areas?


----------



## soleil3313 (May 20, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I feel really calm and peaceful, like the universe is perfectly aligned and I feel strangely at peace with myself and the world in general.
> 
> Next Question: <American Idol Fans> Cook or Archuleta?
> 
> <Non American Idol Fans> Are you a person that prefers rural areas or urban areas?




I'd love for David Cook to win, but I think Daivd Archuleta will win this one. In the long run though, this may be better. I may actually buy a David Cook album.......first time ever in American Idol history for me! lol

New Question:
What is the best quality of your best friend?


----------



## pagan22 (May 20, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> New Question:
> What is the best quality of your best friend?



I don't have a best friend. But the best quality is being trustworthy which ties into honesty and loyalty. 

Next ?: If you could turn into any farm animal for one day, what would it be and why?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 21, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> Next ?: If you could turn into any farm animal for one day, what would it be and why?



A dog, to be fast and powerful with the clearly defined purpose of keeping the other animals in line and protecting them from predators. 

NEXT QUESTION: What's one day of your life that you would like to erase?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 22, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What's one day of your life that you would like to erase?



Hmmm, I may have a handful of days I would love to erase, but without those days, I wouldn't be me, ya know? If I had to choose, I think it would be the day that I was no longer part of the v-squad and parents finding out about it.... boy did I get it!!! (I'm mexican.... I have strict protective religious parents, plus I was super young, too young lol) so yeah...lol. 

NEXT QUESTION: How long do you think it should take a new employee at a new job to become friends with their coworkers?? How long did it take you to start making friends at your job, if any?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: How long do you think it should take a new employee at a new job to become friends with their coworkers?? How long did it take you to start making friends at your job, if any?



I think that a person should try and make friends at a new job as soon as possible. Being friends with your coworkers is very important so that you can all work as a team. 

It never takes me very long to make friends where I work because I prefer to get along with my coworkers rather than not. Makes work go so much smoother.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What was the worse and best job that you ever had and tell details why?*


----------



## Ruffie (May 23, 2008)

Worst Job - 19 years running our cities youth centre and then recreation prohgrams for the city. I loved most of the people I worked with and the job itself but had higher ups that had issues with my weight(recreation folks) and they also kept me below the level where I could get pension benefits and holidays. GOt laid off every summer and then had a boss that made my life there hell. Had her in mediation twice and everyone that worked for her complained but she still had a job and still works there.

Best job- The one I am in now. I am the Assistant to the Executive Director for an outreach program. We run an ALternative school a youth centre an ant gang program and a outreach van. I love working with the kids, making a difference in lives everyday and working as a team with my terrific staff. AM respected by my boss, loved by my staff and we have alot of fun there even though the work with at risk kids can be stressful sometimes.

*For those of you with pets. What do they bring to your life and tell me about your pet(s)*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *For those of you with pets. What do they bring to your life and tell me about your pet(s)*



My three house cats give me comfort when I get stressed, sick or when I am tired from work. Just their purring and cuddling will make me feel better. They meet me at the door, say Hi in their little ways and it is nice. I am not home enough to be a dog owner, so they are the perfect pet for me.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Out of all the exotic pets that are out there, what would you like to have if you could?*


----------



## Jazz Man (May 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *Out of all the exotic pets that are out there, what would you like to have if you could?*



If I lived in a rural area, I'd like to have a cheetah for protection.

NEXT QUESTION: At what age do you think kids should stop believing in Santa Claus?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: At what age do you think kids should stop believing in Santa Claus?



I think that the age that children should stop believing in Santa, when they start questioning these things. You should be honest with them when they are very small and let them know that all these sort of things are just fun myths to make holidays more enjoyable. I never lied about these things to my children and they don't lie too their's now.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Out of all the Holiday Myths there are, which is the one that you believed in the longest?*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *Out of all the Holiday Myths there are, which is the one that you believed in the longest?*



I found out when I was 8 years old that there was no Santa, no Tooth Fairy, and no Easter Bunny - all at one time. What a devastation that was. I felt there was nothing left to believe in at that time. 

*NEXT QUESTION: How do you handle a person who thinks they are always right?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: How do you handle a person who thinks they are always right?*



Heck, I was married to one of those men that thought he was the only one that was ever right, I divorced him and that took care of that. 

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What would you like to do differently in your life than what you are doing right now if you had the where-with-all to do it?*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Heck, I was married to one of those men that thought he was the only one that was ever right, I divorced him and that took care of that.
> 
> 
> 
> > If I could divorce this person I would, but since she is part of the family I guess my only recourse is to just live with it.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What would you like to do differently in your life than what you are doing right now if you had the where-with-all to do it?*



I would like to work in the medical field either as a doctor or some type of job in forensics. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What does Paradise mean to you?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What does Paradise mean to you?*




 Paradise would mean that I wouldn't have to live from paycheck to paycheck and be able to have the money to get the things that I need to live the rest of my life in comfort, not rich, but just comfortable. Now that would be Paradise.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

What makes you who you are, your personality, looks or something else?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> What makes you who you are, your personality, looks or something else?*




I think that my personality makes me who I am, my looks play small part in it, but if you don't have a good personality, the looks aren't that important.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you had a choice, what would you rather do, work with others or work alone at your job?*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you had a choice, what would you rather do, work with others or work alone at your job?*



I enjoyed my job as a medical transcriptionist because it was a job that I could do alone, but then I was also part of the team. So working individually but collectively is how I like to work.


*NEXT QUESTION: If you felt someone was not taking proper care of their child would you say something?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you felt someone was not taking proper care of their child would you say something?*



Yes, if I knew that someone was not taking the proper care of their child, I would say something, for the sake of the child. There is no excuse for neglect and children should never want for anything especially when they are small.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you knew that a friend or neighbor was doing something illigal, would you say something to the attorities?*


----------



## nerdcore (May 30, 2008)

depends on what the illegal activity is
smoking pot? no
raping kids? yes



next

do you begin stating an opinion with the phrase "I think..." or "I feel like"


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

nerdcore said:


> next
> 
> do you begin stating an opinion with the phrase "I think..." or "I feel like"




I just state my opinion, but I don't nessisarily start with I think or I feel like.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Has anyone ever questioned you're motives for doing something? If so who, why and what for?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> Has anyone ever questioned you're motives for doing something? If so who, why and what for?*




My kids question my motives all of the time, I just don't always explain them though. 

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*What would you really like to be doing RIGHT NOW!?*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> _*What would you really like to be doing RIGHT NOW!?*_



I would like to be basking on a warm beach somewhere on a week long vacation, all expenses paid.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you prefer eating dinner at home, or going out to a restaurant?*


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you prefer eating dinner at home, or going out to a restaurant?*_[/FONT]_



At home, unless: I'm too tired/busy to cook, or it's a really special restaurant.

Next Question:

If you had the power to change or rewrite one law, what would it be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

Mythik said:


> Next Question:
> 
> If you had the power to change or rewrite one law, what would it be?



If I had the power to change or rewrite on law, it would be that people wouldn't have to get tickets for not wearing seatbelts or not have car insurance. 

I think that we pay enough for licenses, tags and upkeep on the vehicles, not to meantion the cost of buying that vehicle, that we shouldn't have to be told that we HAVE to have car insurance too. 

I think that if people would have to pay out of pocket more often, people would be more careful as too how they drive so that there may be fewer accidents.... I might be wrong, but it sounds logical.
*
NEXT QUESTION;

What kind of car do you own, and what kind of car would you rather own?*


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What kind of car do you own, and what kind of car would you rather own?[/FONT]*



I have an old Isuzu pick-em-up truck. I'd rather have the exact same thing, but in diesel, so I could make my own fuel. 


Next Question:

In your opinion, who played the best James Bond, and why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

Mythik said:


> INext Question:
> 
> In your opinion, who played the best James Bond, and why?



There is no doubt in my mind that Sean Connery played the best James Bond, because he just had that personality that suited that type of acting part. It was like he was really what he portrayed himself too be in those parts. Not to meantion very easy on the eye......

*NEXT QUESTION;

Out of all of the actors and actresses there are in this world, who is your favorite and why?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that Sean Connery played the best James Bond, because he just had that personality that suited that type of acting part. It was like he was really what he portrayed himself too be in those parts. Not to meantion very easy on the eye......
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Out of all of the actors and actresses there are in this world, who is your favorite and why?*



Thats easy, Adam Sandler... I have always loved him since I was small. He can make me laugh any time and make me feel warm. It does help that he's a cutie too 

*NEXT QUESTION:* So, I'm looking to flying in the next month, if you are a bbw/ssbbw. bhm... what kind of experience did you have on your last flying trip? Was it a good one, a bad one? Do you have any tips? What do you wish would have been different?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* So, I'm looking to flying in the next month, if you are a bbw/ssbbw. bhm... what kind of experience did you have on your last flying trip? Was it a good one, a bad one? Do you have any tips? What do you wish would have been different?



The last time I flew, it was quite a few years ago but the experience was good. I think the thing that you have to consider is that it is just as safe as any other kind of transportation, cars, buses, boats or anything have their good and bad points. I recommend that when you fly, you just do so and enjoy the trip....

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you take a long trip somewhere, what is your favorite form of transportation and why?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> The last time I flew, it was quite a few years ago but the experience was good. I think the thing that you have to consider is that it is just as safe as any other kind of transportation, cars, buses, boats or anything have their good and bad points. I recommend that when you fly, you just do so and enjoy the trip....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *If you take a long trip somewhere, what is your favorite form of transportation and why?*



Hmm.. I prefer by car. I prefer car because you can make all the stops you want, you can enjoy the scenery better, you can take your sweet time...

*NEXT QUESTION* Ever met someone online, and then just moved to be with them, even though you guys hadn't really known each other but a month or two? If not, would you ever?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION* Ever met someone online, and then just moved to be with them, even though you guys hadn't really known each other but a month or two? If not, would you ever?



No I have never done that...and I wouldn't want to be in a situation that may not work out and leave me stranded with no place to live. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What would you do if you suddenly found out that you had someone living in your house for a year that you were unaware of?*


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What would you do if you suddenly found out that you had someone living in your house for a year that you were unaware of?*



I had a dream about that happening to me. I would be freaked out. It would be hard to ever feel safe in my home again.

NEXT QUESTION: Where is your favorite spot to go to when you have to do some deep thinking.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I had a dream about that happening to me. I would be freaked out. It would be hard to ever feel safe in my home again.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Where is your favorite spot to go to when you have to do some deep thinking.


 
Favorite in the world: Acadia National Park

On a regular basis: The Boston Common

NEXT QUESTION:

Where is the furthest you have gone away from your home?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 4, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Where is the furthest you have gone away from your home?



Austraila. Twice this year for work.


NEXT QUESTION:

If you could have one musical person/band come to your home and put on a private concert, who would it be.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> If you could have one musical person/band come to your home and put on a private concert, who would it be.




Trace Adkins



NEXT QUESTION: If you could be a leading character in a movie, which movie would that be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you could be a leading character in a movie, which movie would that be?




If I had the choice of being the lead character in a movie, it would be The Unsinkable Molly Brown. She was a tough lady that survived the sinking of the Titanic, grew up poor and became rich but never changed who she was.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite television show and why?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> If I had the choice of being the lead character in a movie, it would be The Unsinkable Molly Brown. She was a tough lady that survived the sinking of the Titanic, grew up poor and became rich but never changed who she was.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite television show and why?*



My all time favorite television show has to be Dawsons Creek. I have always been drawn to it, I think its because all the drama they have.... something I lack. My life is tres simple, no drama (which I like).
*
NEXT QUESTION: *In the job finding process, when you get called in for interviews, do you ever feel that you were being discriminated because you were big? Or maybe you didn't get the job because you were big even though you possessed all the required skills?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION: *In the job finding process, when you get called in for interviews, do you ever feel that you were being discriminated because you were big? Or maybe you didn't get the job because you were big even though you possessed all the required skills?



No, I don't feel that I have ever been discriminated against when I went to a job interview, but I have heard of many others that have.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What was or is the best job that you have ever had?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, I don't feel that I have ever been discriminated against when I went to a job interview, but I have heard of many others that have.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What was or is the best job that you have ever had?*



To be honest, I have never had a good job.. ever. I'm waiting for that to happen. LOL. If I had to chose one of all the three I have had, itd have to be when I was a Case Coordinator. It was a lot of work and responsibility, and the pay was crap, but I got treated with respect there, there was benefits, and everyone was really nice there. Plus, it was work on your own pace type of job as long as you got it done. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Ever been in a situation where you loved somebody, but they didn't feel the say way, or even the other way around, where they loved you but you didn't feel it back?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Ever been in a situation where you loved somebody, but they didn't feel the say way, or even the other way around, where they loved you but you didn't feel it back?



Yeah, I've had it both ways. I think you would have to experience this to fully appreciate the feeling being mutual.

NEXT QUESTION: What do you think happens to people when they die?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 6, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What do you think happens to people when they die?



I belive you got to heaven or hell. I don't know that hell is pitchforks and fire, it could be more a of an absense of God, and an eternal feeling of loneliness. Heaven is eternal happiness.

NEXT QUESTION: What lesson have you learned in life that you wish you had never learned?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What lesson have you learned in life that you wish you had never learned?




I wish that I had not learned that you can't trust everyone like we would like to believe, not everyone is honest and sometimes we get caught in unfortunate relationships with other people.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is the worst and best experience of your adult life?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is the worst and best experience of your adult life?[/SIZE]*



The best experience was probably the internship I had toward the end of college, very laid back and allowing me to work freely and at my own pace. This allowed me to regain some confidence that I had lost going through some very difficult courses. Something to look back on when I doubt my ability.

The worst experience was a few years ago when someone very close to me was wrongfully incarcerated for two weeks and I learned how corrupt parts of the system can be. It took almost $20,000 to clean that mess up. Thank god I have always been a conservative spender and had a ridiculous amount of savings. Even so, it's a sad world when you learn that a system you've always defended may not be what you thought it was.

NEXT QUESTION: What's the movie that made you stop and think about life the most?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What's the movie that made you stop and think about life the most?



There are a few movies that would apply. But one that I can think of right now is _Click _with Adam Sandler. I watched this with a friend of mine and it was very thought-provoking for both of us. For the majority of people, we are just so engrossed in our everyday lives, that we forget what is most important in our lives - family and friends, taking the time to be together. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Would you remain friends with someone whose sexual preference is different than yours but they make it known that they are attracted to you? *(i.e. you are straight, but they are gay)


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Would you remain friends with someone whose sexual preference is different than yours but they make it known that they are attracted to you? *(i.e. you are straight, but they are gay)



No, that'd be too weird. And it's infuriating when they think they can "convert" you.

NEXT QUESTION: What's the most productive hobby you can think of?


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 7, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What's the most productive hobby you can think of?



I think any hobby where you are actually making something, building something and being creative(ie;making jewelry, making model cars, scrapbooking, writing) is the most productive, because not only are you doing something you enjoy but others can also enjoy what you create and sometimes people can make a career out of their hobby

Next Question:Who was the most influential person in your life and in what way did they influence you?


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 8, 2008)

*Next Question:Who was the most influential person in your life and in what way did they influence you? *I was lucky enough to have two.
My Dad-Taught me to work hard and persevere as he had a handshake deal with a owner of the shop he worked in for 35 years that he was a full partner in the malt/smoke shop. The guy sold it out from under him when dad was 50 and didn't give him a cent! I was a year old and he had to start over at that age to provide for us. He was never bitter, was a communty leader and never complained about having to work hard. He taught me to give back to our community and forgive those that wronged you so you can move on in life.
My aunt: Left the abusive household she and my mom grew up in at age 16 to make her own way. She was an independant firey spirit who also worked hard for her community and family. If someone in Government wouldn't do something she wanted done in her community she found a way to rally people to do it, or did it herself. SHe left her first marriage and worked hard to take care of her kids as a single mom and was lucky enough to marry again and have a happy marriage. Her love for her family both biological and those of us she welcomed in inspired me to do the same in my life.

I lost them both, my sould mates 4 months apart and it was a very hard time for me. However I know they walk with me and are there guiding and inspiring me all the way!

*What is your own personal mantra?*


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope noone minds that I got involved here​


Ruffie said:


> *What is your own personal mantra?*


*

Passion! Have passion for everything you do. I read this in a book recently and it echoed my feelings. "Only through passion, can we sense, from deep inside rather than through intellectual argument, the spirit that fills all existence."

Question: What was your most fun and memorable vacation?*


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 8, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Question: What was your most fun and memorable vacation?



The summer vacations at the shore when I was a kid. for two weeks each summer, all the aunts and uncles and cousins would rent houses in Ocean City, NJ. We'd spend the days on the beach, and the nights on the boardwalk, then back to someone's house for board games.


NEXT QUESTION: What is the things that has made you the most upset, that realy was not that big of a deal, you just overreacted?


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 8, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What is the things that has made you the most upset, that realy was not that big of a deal, you just overreacted?


I get upset and overreact about laundry. I hate when matching socks are not washed together. I hate when dark items get washed with white items or white items with dark items and I hate when somone puts items in the dryer that I hang dry. Yeah I gotta little O.C D in me

Question: What was your first car and the best memory surrounding it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Question: What was your first car and the best memory surrounding it.




My first car was a 1962 Plymoth Barracuda, the best memory of it was that I was only the second owner and it was in mint condition, I wish I still had it now....

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*Have you ever wanted to do something extremely daring, but never had the nerve too do it? Explain..... *_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> _*Have you ever wanted to do something extremely daring, but never had the nerve too do it? Explain..... *_



No, I have never been very daring, too much of a chicken.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Could you shoot someone if it came down to them or you?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> Could you shoot someone if it came down to them or you?*



I have never been in a situation that would require me shooting someone, so I can't really say for certain if I could or not. I would like to think that I would do whatever is necessary to save my own life, but then again I might just freeze up. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you have a "Bucket List?" (a list of things you would like to accomplish before you kick the bucket)*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you have a "Bucket List?" (a list of things you would like to accomplish before you kick the bucket)*




No, I actually don't have a bucket list, but it is a good idea, I might start one.. Thanks for the thought.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

What is the thing that you would most like to do right now!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> What is the thing that you would most like to do right now!*




I would like to be at the beach, taking a four day weekend vacation.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Where would you like to go on vacation this summer?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Where would you like to go on vacation this summer?*



I'd like to go on an African safari.

NEXT QUESTION: If aliens landed on earth, what country do you think they would land in first?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If aliens landed on earth, what country do you think they would land in first?



I think that if the aliens had the technology too make it too earth, they would land first on a sparsely poplulated country so that they could see what earth was like before they made themselves known. After all, if they are smart enough too make it here, they would certainly take precautions in introducing themselves too the human race so that they would be safe.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you saw a real alien from outer space land near your home and saw them walking towards you, what would you do?*


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 12, 2008)

You had to ask that question.

I would turn around and run while screaming at the top of my lungs...I have a chronic fear of aliens and they freak me out. In the movie Signs I watched through fingers...the movie War Of The Worlds I watched from behind a pillow...and in Indiana Jones (the new one) I covered my ears because if i can't hear it, it can't hurt me. so due to my fear that is all i would do...maybe the high pitchieness of my scream would make it's head explode like in that movie with natalie portman...i forget the name.

My question: What is your biggest fear and why?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 12, 2008)

IszyStone said:


> My question: What is your biggest fear and why?



Living alone, I am afraid that I will fall or hurt myself and be unable to get to a phone, and no one will know for days.

NEXT QUESTION: For someone who is fat, when did you first realize that you were fat?


----------



## steely (Jun 12, 2008)

I realised I was fat in around the 8th grade.The kicker was I was told I was fat every day until then.I wasn't fat.I was just bigger than every other kid.I look back at pictures of myself and I was normal for my height.I guess I listened until I believed.

If you have pets do they sleep in your bed?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

steely said:


> If you have pets do they sleep in your bed?



I have a toy poodle and, yes, she does sleep in my bed and often likes to be under the sheet. She has been sleeping in my bed since she was a puppy and she is now 13 years old. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What is the most majestic place you would like to see?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What is the most majestic place you would like to see?*




I would love to see Loch Ness Scotland, not for Nessy, but it is a beautiful place.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Have you ever been too Washington State and if so, which part?*


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _Have you ever been too Washington State and if so, which part?[/B]_[/SIZE][/FONT]


no, i would like to though.

next q: Are all dogs color blind?


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 13, 2008)

I think that all dogs are color blind...so yes...but i'm not completely sure...but mostly yes they are.

Next Question: If you could become any animal temporarily what would you become? Why?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 13, 2008)

IszyStone said:


> I think that all dogs are color blind...so yes...but i'm not completely sure...but mostly yes they are.
> 
> Next Question: If you could become any animal temporarily what would you become? Why?



I would become an eagle. Only because they are soooo exotic looking to me and because they can fly!!! 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Have you ever built yourself around lies and didn't know how to get yourself out of it? What did you do? Do you feel guilty whenever you do lie?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Have you ever built yourself around lies and didn't know how to get yourself out of it? What did you do? Do you feel guilty whenever you do lie?




No I haven't....I try to be truthful always because lying would cause too much confusion.


*NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever laughed until you cried? What made you laugh?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever laughed until you cried? What made you laugh?*



Yes I have laughed until I cried, when my daughter Jennie was little ( 29 now), we had a farm and raised turkeys, well there was a hen turkey that got mean and would jump you when you went into the pen. I told my daughter to jump onto her and let her know who was boss, well at the time my daugter was only 6 years old and didn't weigh as much as the turkey, so here she was riding that ugly ole hen turkey until the turkey got tired and gave up. The hen turkey never chased anyone after that either...... :happy:

*NEXT QUESTION;

What it your fondest childhood memory?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What it your fondest childhood memory?*



In my high school swimming days, there was an incident when a disgruntled team member's parents filed a complaint against the coach (totally unwarranted), which looked like it would make it to a courtroom setting. A bunch of us wrote a letter to the school board telling them what a great coach he is and the problem was with the former team member. And while we were at it, we wrote him a letter telling him how much we appreciated his positive influence on our lives. It's not that I like writing letters that much, it's more the principle of the thing, all of us standing together against injustice. 

NEXT QUESTION: Which superhero's abilities would you want to absorb if you could?


----------



## The Fez (Jun 14, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Which superhero's abilities would you want to absorb if you could?



Space/Time manipulation, so I could go back and fix any mistakes I may make.

Also so I can yell 'YATTA!' all the time and feel it's relevant.

NEXT QUESTION: Where would you most like to visit in the world and why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Where would you most like to visit in the world and why?



I would love to visit scotland because as I have said before, I do have scottish ancestors and also still have a castle there.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Where in the state that you live in, is there something that you would like too see that you have not been able too go and see yet?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT QUESTION;_Where in the state that you live in, is there something that you would like too see that you have not been able too go and see yet?[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]_



I have never been to our Washington State Capitol in Olympia, I would like too do that some time..... Almost reminds me of the Capitol Building in Washington DC... although smaller.....

*NEXT QUESTION;**

How do you wake up in the morning, are you a morning person or an evening person, good or bad?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I have never been to our Washington State Capitol in Olympia, I would like too do that some time..... Almost reminds me of the Capitol Building in Washington DC... although smaller.....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> How do you wake up in the morning, are you a morning person or an evening person, good or bad?*



Hmm... i'm not really a morning person or evening person... but I do know that when I jsut first wake up.... regardless morning or evening, I am a little slow..lol. Not just that but, I dont do much talking.. until I have fully woken up. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Do you believe in luck?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Do you believe in luck?



I don't believe in luck unless I make myself lucky.....

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Have you ever had the feeling of deja vu? When, where, why and what was it for?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> *Have you ever had the feeling of deja vu? When, where, why and what was it for?*



I have felt dega vu on several occasions, I have been to a certain place and something has happened and it seems like it has happened before, but I can't quite place it in my memory.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you could be anyone in the world, who you it be?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you could be anyone in the world, who you it be?[/SIZE]*



I'd still be me. Maybe my life isn't perfect but it's what I've worked for and what I've earned thus far.

NEXT QUESTION: If you could take a vacation to any point in time, when would you go?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you could take a vacation to any point in time, when would you go?



I would like to travel to the Victorian Era. I always had a fascination with that period in history. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever done anything nice for a complete stranger?*


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 17, 2008)

I have done something nice for a complete stranger...on my last long plane ride...from the continental US to Hawaii...our plane landed and every one was waiting to deboard. So were waiting and the over head luggage compartments were all down because every one got their luggage. So in the row behind me there was a man and he was tall the over head luggage compartment forced him to bend down so I took the liberty of pushing it up into a closed position so he could stand up strait...It was fun...he smiled...then I smiled...then I had to get my ass moving because I would hold up every one deboarding...awww good times.

*Next Question*
If you had ten billion dollars to change the world in some way what would you do with that money?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

IszyStone said:


> *Next Question*
> If you had ten billion dollars to change the world in some way what would you do with that money?



I would create a car that didn't have to use oil products and make it reasonably priced for the average person to buy it. Taking away the need to use such high priced fuels.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

What do you think would happen if at least half of the population of the United States refused to buy gas for a month in protest of the high price?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**What do you think would happen if at least half of the population of the United States refused to buy gas for a month in protest of the high price?*



I would hope that the gas barons would get the hint and maybe lower the gas prices..... but I can tell that that won't happen, so it is all irrelivant anyway..... 

*NEXT QUESTION;**

If you had X-ray vision, what would you most like too see?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> If you had X-ray vision, what would you most like too see?*



I would like to see inside the presidential runners and just see what kind of mush their brains are made of so that we will know what we are getting ourselves into by voting for any of them......

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Have you ever sent an anonymous letter too someone before? Why did you?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I would like to see inside the presidential runners and just see what kind of mush their brains are made of so that we will know what we are getting ourselves into by voting for any of them......
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *Have you ever sent an anonymous letter too someone before? Why did you?*



Ughh... yes I have lol. When I was in Middle School. lol. I wrote a letter telling them someone liked them? lol. Yea pretty dumb lol. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* So..do you believe there's a certain time frame a couple should follow before moving in or even getting married? For instance, what if you knew someone for a month or even two? Or perhaps, you guys been together for years?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* So..do you believe there's a certain time frame a couple should follow before moving in or even getting married? For instance, what if you knew someone for a month or even two? Or perhaps, you guys been together for years?


 
Don't move in before 6 months. If you have roomies, ditch them first, esp. if they are roomies of the opposite sex from your paramour (co-ed roomie situations were always a curiosity to me, since I am a firm believer in the When Harry Met Sally Axiom)
Don't marry without living together for at LEAST a year.
Being friends for years is different than being a couple for one. If you were an on again/off again couple, this may be an exception.

I would also recommend (as morbid as it sounds) at least one life changing event before getting married. Death in the family, major upheaval in job or health status. This is a definite test of the 'for better or worse' vow, and gives you an idea who you are with when the chips are down. I wouldn't include an unplanned pregnancy in here (since that tends to be the norm), but at least something that puts a stress on the current status of Shangri-La.

Every situation I've heard of where a couple were very spurious with cohabitation and marriage ended badly.

*Next question:* Why is a closet full of shoes acceptable for a woman but a closet full of DVDs (mainstream stuff, not prOn) not for her man?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

I think women are territorial of their closet space. 



NEXT QUESTION: Do you know someone who is a cross-dresser or transgender? What type of relationship do you have with them?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you know someone who is a cross-dresser or transgender? What type of relationship do you have with them?



No, I do not know anyone that is a cross-dresser or is transgender, but if I did, I would like too think that I would have the same friendly relationship that I would with anyone else.

NEXT QUESTION;

*What is the worst thing that you have ever done too someone else and then felt sorry that you did it, but never fessed up too it?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT QUESTION;
> *What is the worst thing that you have ever done too someone else and then felt sorry that you did it, but never fessed up too it?*



I don't think that I have done anything bad too another person, so I can't answer this question either.... 

*NEXT QUESTION;** 

What turns you on the most when you see someone that appeals too you?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> What turns you on the most when you see someone that appeals too you?*



I am turned on by a person's personality, as well as a person's facial features. 


NEXT QUESTION: do you think New Orleans will ever be the same as it was before hurricane Katrina?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: do you think New Orleans will ever be the same as it was before hurricane Katrina?



I think that the people that live there in New Orleans are trying to return it too the way that it used too be, but I think that it will never be the same because of the fact that they lost so much that will never be recovered no matter how hard they try.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you had the power, money or ability too change anything in the world, what would it be and why?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you had the power, money or ability too change anything in the world, what would it be and why?[/SIZE]*



I'd figure out how to use the energy from a human brain wave as an alternative fuel source, thus eliminating the need for gasoline. 

NEXT QUESTION: If there were 26 hours in a day, what would you do with the extra two?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If there were 26 hours in a day, what would you do with the extra two?



If I had an extra two hours a day, I would probably see if I could work longer so that I could make more money.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you won the lottery, what would you want to buy first and why?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you won the lottery, what would you want to buy first and why?[/SIZE]*



I'd buy financial freedom by paying off all my debt because I'm sick of it!

NEXT QUESTION: If God made a public announcement today, what do you think he'd say?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If God made a public announcement today, what do you think he'd say?



I think that God would tell us that if we don't do something soon, our world is going too hell in a hand basket and we had better do something real fast before it is too late.....

*NEXT QUESTION;

Other than Dimensions here, what is your favorite Internet site that you visit daily?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I think that God would tell us that if we don't do something soon, our world is going too hell in a hand basket and we had better do something real fast before it is too late.....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Other than Dimensions here, what is your favorite Internet site that you visit daily?*


Hmm... well, I'm not much of a web surfer to begin with... but one I do visit on almost on a daily basis would be myspace.com, dorky I know. LOL.
*
NEXT QUESTION*: What are the things that get you more depressed? How do you stop thinking about it, or how do you handle it? Ok.. now think happy thoughts!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION[/B]: What are the things that get you more depressed? How do you stop thinking about it, or how do you handle it? Ok.. now think happy thoughts!!!



My physical health problems can get me depressed... but I just try to do the best I can dealing with them every day, and have to remember that there are people worse off than I am.


NEXT QUESTION: What are some ways that you deal with the heat?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> My physical health problems can get me depressed... but I just try to do the best I can dealing with them every day, and have to remember that there are people worse off than I am.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: What are some ways that you deal with the heat?



Sitting right next to the AC unit. hehe  Also wearing minimal clothing or light clothing helps too. I also like to drink lots of cold liquids with lots of ice.. that keeps me refreshed. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Ever been in a situation where someone has told you that you were either to big or too small for them to date you? If so, how did you react to that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Ever been in a situation where someone has told you that you were either to big or too small for them to date you? If so, how did you react to that?



I have never been in that kind of situation because I have not dated in many years and when I did, I never had a problem because I accept myself and possess the ability too not give a hoot what other's think and project myself as a self confidant women and I like me, so other's can't help it either. 

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever dated someone just for the sake of having someone too date, why and how did it make you feel?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I have never been in that kind of situation because I have not dated in many years and when I did, I never had a problem because I accept myself and possess the ability too not give a hoot what other's think and project myself as a self confidant women and I like me, so other's can't help it either.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever dated someone just for the sake of having someone too date, why and how did it make you feel?*



Yex I have... and it made me feel kinda bad about it, espeically since he ended up falling in love with me, and I wasn't even attracted to him at all. *sigh* I also feel bad because I dont have the heart to tell him that I'm not attracted to him, he thinks I like him, but thats it. As far as he knows, I'm just not looking into getting in a relationship. I know its bad to lie, but I just can't tell him, he's just too sweet. Though, I did give him a chance, but it just didn't work out, he wasn't something I am looking for. 

NEXT QUESTION: Do you have a very guilty conscience? If so, how do you deal with it? Do you always end up confessing?


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

I sometimes have a guilty conscience...but only when i do something i dont normally do..like yell at my idiot roommate..im not a yeller..it takes a lot to get me mad..and how i deal with it is that i try to justify my actions...that usually works..but everyones different

next question: Whats the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

BBWGLORYFOXXX said:


> next question: Whats the craziest thing you have ever done?



The craziest thing that I have ever did was too take off in the car and not really know where I was going but did it just for the experience too see where I would find myself. 

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Have you ever gotten lost? Where, why and what did you do too find your way?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> Have you ever gotten lost? Where, why and what did you do too find your way?*




Every time I go too Portland Oregon I get lost......  When I get that way, I go from one street to the next until I get to the street that I need to be on, some times it takes awhile to get where I am supposed to be, especially when I get on the wrong street to begin with.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever gone Dutch Treat on a date, do you know what that is or would you pay for the date instead of you're date paying for the entire evening out?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;Have you ever gone Dutch Treat on a date, do you know what that is or would you pay for the date instead of you're date paying for the entire evening out?*



Yes, I have gone Dutch Treat, although I would never pay for the entire date, I have nothing against sharing the expense.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

How many times have you been on a date that you really didn't want too be on and with someone you didn't like just because you had noone else better to go out with?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> How many times have you been on a date that you really didn't want too be on and with someone you didn't like just because you had noone else better to go out with?*



Zero! I've never been scared of being alone. 

NEXT QUESTION: If you had to spend 10 years within the confines of a single state of your choice, which one would it be?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you had to spend 10 years within the confines of a single state of your choice, which one would it be?



I would either choose San Franscisco or Hawaii.


*NEXT QUESTION: What do you do when you start to feel overwhelmed by something?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Zero! I've never been scared of being alone.
> 
> What does that have to do with the above question?
> *How many times have you been on a date that you really didn't want too be on and with someone you didn't like just because you had noone else better to go out with?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What do you do when you start to feel overwhelmed by something?*



When I start feeling overwhelmed, I do something else or leave the situation and then in time, after I have had a chance to collect my thoughts, I may return to whatever it was that over whelmed me. Sometimes even that doesn't work, so I will try and do whatever it was I was doing a different way and if that don't work, the heck with it..... I will quit before I get too anxious.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Have you ever quit a job because you didn't like one of your co-workers?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> When I start feeling overwhelmed, I do something else or leave the situation and then in time, after I have had a chance to collect my thoughts, I may return to whatever it was that over whelmed me. Sometimes even that doesn't work, so I will try and do whatever it was I was doing a different way and if that don't work, the heck with it..... I will quit before I get too anxious.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> Have you ever quit a job because you didn't like one of your co-workers?*



No, that I have never done. If that was the case, I think I would have quit every single job, and I would have never stayed at my last job which I was there for 5-6 years. If I dont like somebody, I dont let them get under my skin, and ofcourse I wont make it known either. I'll still be nice and polite. 
*
NEXT QUESTION:* Do you like to read? If so, whats your favorite genre? What about your favorite book/author??


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 29, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION:* Do you like to read? If so, whats your favorite genre? What about your favorite book/author??



Yes, I like sci-fi / fantasy. I like Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series but I can't say any of those books is my personal favorite, except maybe "The Eye of the World." All in all, a great series but at this point, it really needs to end. So I guess I'll go with "The Eye of the World."

NEXT QUESTION: What do you think is the one thing in the world that people need to do less?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What do you think is the one thing in the world that people need to do less?



People need to spend less time complaining about the gas prices and the Government and actually put their foot down and do something about all the nonsense that we are having to deal with in these days and times. Quit letting the Government rule over us. Yes, this is a free country, as long as we do what the Government tells us too do. And being the Sheep that we are, we just follow the rules and do as we're told too do.


*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever actually done anything to rebel against something the Government tells us too do, or have you just went with the flow and did nothing like so many others?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> Have you ever actually done anything to rebel against something the Government tells us too do, or have you just went with the flow and did nothing like so many others?*



No, I am a sheep just like everyone else, too afraid of the Governmental conseqences.....

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Have you ever kiss someone on a dare or someone that you really didn't like?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, I am a sheep just like everyone else, too afraid of the Governmental conseqences.....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> Have you ever kiss someone on a dare or someone that you really didn't like?*



Not on a dare, but I have kissed someone that I really didn't like. It was just a peck though.. nothing more than that, didn't go beyond that. 

*NEXT QUESTION: *What is the nicest thing anyone has ever done for you or to you??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *What is the nicest thing anyone has ever done for you or to you??



My daughter gave me the down payment for my car and I didn't expect it.

NEXT QUESTION:

*Have you ever did something nice for someone just on a whim?*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> My daughter gave me the down payment for my car and I didn't expect it.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> *Have you ever did something nice for someone just on a whim?*





I do it quite often.


Have you ever sold a sentimental item given to you by a loved one, and you did not seriously need the money?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 2, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I do it quite often.
> 
> 
> Have you ever sold a sentimental item given to you by a loved one, and you did not seriously need the money?



No, I never have...

*NEXT QUESTION:* Vampires - do you believe in the fantasy or enjoy in the fantasy? - if at all...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Vampires - do you believe in the fantasy or enjoy in the fantasy? - if at all...



I enjoy watching Vampire movies, but I don't believe in any of this nonsense, the romanticity of it and sci fi aspect I like though.......

*NEXT QUESTION;

Out of all of the scarey movies that are out there, which one scared you the most that you will never watch again and why is that?*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, no. I don't seem to get bothered by scary movies.

HOWEVER, scary video games, definitely. I simply cannot play the Silent Hill series of games. I also tried to play BioShock and was too scared to go past the second level.

Next question: Do you have any phobias you'd care to share?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Next question: Do you have any phobias you'd care to share?



No, I don't have any phobias, I think that sort of thing effects certain people, I choose not to let that sort of thing get to me.

*NEXT QUESTION; 

Have you ever caught yourself giving the wrong answer to a question that was asked and have you ever changed that answer to suit the question asked?*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

I've had questions posed to me which I immediately knew that MY answer to it would be the WRONG question. I typically just state something like, "I know this is going to be wrong or unpopular, but..." and just let it rip.

Life's too short to censor your thoughts and feelings for the pleasure of others.

-----------------------

Next question: Ever gotten in trouble for having an unpopular view?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Next question: Ever gotten in trouble for having an unpopular view?



Of course I have gotten in trouble for having an unpopular view, everyone has at one time or another in their life, otherwise they wouldn't be human.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever told the police a lie to keep from getting a ticket and did it work?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever told the police a lie to keep from getting a ticket and did it work?*




I don't drive, so this has never been an issue I had to face.


*NEXT QUESTION: Of all the diseases out there, which one is the scariest to you, or one that you definitely would not want to have?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Of all the diseases out there, which one is the scariest to you, or one that you definitely would not want to have?*



I would not want to have CANCER, because it is a wasting disease and you have to live with pain everyday until you die of it. Suffering is not something that I would wish too do.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

What are your thoughts on Gastric Bypass or the Lap Band Surgeries?*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

If you (general) feel like you need it, do it.

Next Question: What was the last thing that you were self-motivated to learn?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I
> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> What are your thoughts on Gastric Bypass or the Lap Band Surgeries?*



I had this done 22 years ago, and it was the worst surgery I have ever had. I was left with many complications that I still suffer from today. From my own personal experiences, I would not recommend this surgery to anyone... but everyone has to make that choice for themselves.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Next Question: What was the last thing that you were self-motivated to learn?




I have always been a self-motivator when it comes to learning. I try to learn something new each day, even if it is just a new word to add to my vocabulary. Right now I am trying to learn new words in Italian


NEXT QUESTION: What is something that you wish you could do (such as a craft, hobby, or speak another language), but haven't had the time to learn it?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Play the bongos. My grandfather used to play bongos in Cuba, and I've always wanted to sit down and learn, but haven't been able to.

---

Next Question: Are there any dead relatives that you constantly think about and miss?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Next Question: Are there any dead relatives that you constantly think about and miss?



Yes, I miss my Mother and my Father almost everyday.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Who is your favorite relative alive or passed?*


----------



## ApplebtmBBW (Jul 3, 2008)

My favorite relative has to be my 2nd cousin Kami. We are very close she knows what my best friend doesn't...


What are your 4th of July Plans?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Who is your favorite relative alive or passed?*




My favorite relatives that have passed are my Italian great-grandparents (who came to the U.S. right from Italy), and my grandmom (my father's mother). My favorite living relative is my great-niece who is 14 months old. 


NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite holiday and what significance does it hold for you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite holiday and what significance does it hold for you?



I don't celebrate many Holidays but I do like Christmas and Halloween. They to me are the most fun, I can watch the grandies have fun and that means a lot too me.

*NEXT QUESTION:

I am going to go and do something else now so I was just wondering if you were too, can I excuse myself and say good bye for today?*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

ApplebtmBBW said:


> My favorite relative has to be my 2nd cousin Kami. We are very close she knows what my best friend doesn't...
> 
> 
> What are your 4th of July Plans?



I don't really have any. 4th of July was never a big holiday in my family.



Grandi Floras said:


> I don't celebrate many Holidays but I do like Christmas and Halloween. They to me are the most fun, I can watch the grandies have fun and that means a lot too me.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> I am going to go and do something else now so I was just wondering if you were too, can I excuse myself and say good bye for today?*



Sucks that you're leaving, but oh well... Have a good rest of the day! 

---

Next question: How high is your sex drive?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> I don't really have any. 4th of July was never a big holiday in my family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have to say that my sex drive is pretty high, I may not be a nympho, lol, but its high. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Whats ur number one sexual fantasy?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I would have to say that my sex drive is pretty high, I may not be a nympho, lol, but its high.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION:* Whats ur number one sexual fantasy?



I post up a silly question on a forum board, like, "Is your sex drive high?", and then this super hot chick answers in the affirmative. I send her a PM, she's like, "Whaaaat's up?!" Next day we fly to Vegas together and have such a hardcore sex romp that the hotel sends me a bill for damages.

Next Question: What's the last thing that made you smile?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> I post up a silly question on a forum board, like, "Is your sex drive high?", and then this super hot chick answers in the affirmative. I send her a PM, she's like, "Whaaaat's up?!" Next day we fly to Vegas together and have such a hardcore sex romp that the hotel sends me a bill for damages.
> 
> Next Question: What's the last thing that made you smile?



The response to the previous question. 
*
NEXT QUESTION:* How hard, or easy for that matter, is it for you to meet people, especially the opposite sex?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Once I stopped focusing on the bar/club scene, it became a LOT easier. People are all over the place, and meeting them outside of high-pressure meat markets takes a lot of the...um...pressure off.  So, at least now, meeting women is fairly easy for me. Meeting new male friends is difficult...can't just go up to a guy and go, "Hey man, wanna be buds?", so those kinds of relationships just develop at work or friends-of-friends type of things.

Question: What's something about the opposite sex that completely turns you off?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Once I stopped focusing on the bar/club scene, it became a LOT easier. People are all over the place, and meeting them outside of high-pressure meat markets takes a lot of the...um...pressure off.  So, at least now, meeting women is fairly easy for me. Meeting new male friends is difficult...can't just go up to a guy and go, "Hey man, wanna be buds?", so those kinds of relationships just develop at work or friends-of-friends type of things.
> 
> Question: What's something about the opposite sex that completely turns you off?



Hmm physicall nothing turns me off lol. But other than that, I'd have to say their openess to fart, burp... etc lol. 
*
NEXT QUESTION: *What are your strenghts and weaknesses?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

My strength lies in knowing my weaknesses. My weaknesses are temporary, for I always overcome them.

^ That is just my "bad-ass" answer to impress the ladies. LOL. My main strength is my tenacity...I never give up. My weakness is probably my passion (some would call it rage), I frequently say things without thinking them through thoroughly.

Question: What's something you've learned from having your heart broken?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> My strength lies in knowing my weaknesses. My weaknesses are temporary, for I always overcome them.
> 
> ^ That is just my "bad-ass" answer to impress the ladies. LOL. My main strength is my tenacity...I never give up. My weakness is probably my passion (some would call it rage), I frequently say things without thinking them through thoroughly.
> 
> Question: What's something you've learned from having your heart broken?



I have learned several things. Its not the end of the world! That and it just wasn't meant to be! Most importantly: I have always had the tendency to blame things on just me, I have learned that its not my fault, and nothing I would have done could change the situation or what the other person feels. 


*NEXT QUESTION*: Whats your epitome of the perfect mate for you?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

High sex drive, big boobs, non-possessive, intelligent, assertive, ambitious and funny...very, very funny.

Question: Have you ever broken someone's heart?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> High sex drive, big boobs, non-possessive, intelligent, assertive, ambitious and funny...very, very funny.
> 
> Question: Have you ever broken someone's heart?



Even though I'm usually the one that gets her heart broken, I have broken someone's heart. I dont do it on purpose, especially since I hate to be the one to break it up. But, sometimes I gotta do what I gotta do, which is move on. 

NEXT QUESTION: Porn: What do you think of it?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

If it's not on, I don't. Otherwise, it's a personal thing - watch some on my own time, when the mood strikes. Never really met anyone who enjoyed watching porn with me, but I could see how it'd be fun to watch with someone.

Question: Are you satisfied with where you're currently living?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> If it's not on, I don't. Otherwise, it's a personal thing - watch some on my own time, when the mood strikes. Never really met anyone who enjoyed watching porn with me, but I could see how it'd be fun to watch with someone.
> 
> Question: Are you satisfied with where you're currently living?



My current living situation I'm not totally satisfied with, but at this point and time, I have no other choice. Now, as far as location, I love this city and all, but I need a change of scenery, and thinking of moving. 

NEXT QUESTION: Are you happy or satisfied with your current work/carreer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Are you happy or satisfied with your current work/carreer?



When I was working, yes I was very satisfied with my career choice as a medical transcriptionist. It was both challenging and rewarding, and also educational. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What city do you feel has the best job opportunities?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> When I was working, yes I was very satisfied with my career choice as a medical transcriptionist. It was both challenging and rewarding, and also educational.
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What city do you feel has the best job opportunities?*



well... I've been doing a lot of job searching recently.. in various places.. and so far.. more job openings in Houston. Plus I heard and read articles Houston is the best place to live right now and work. 


NEXT QUESTION: If you had the chance, would you change your carreer?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm planning on it. Once I make enough cash from the IT business (read: when I'm over 50), I want to switch careers and go into teaching. Would love to teach math and physics at a high school level.

Question: Ever do any volunteer work?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Question: Ever do any volunteer work?



Yes, actually I have done quite a bit of volunteer work. I have volunteered for the Philadelphia Chapter of NAAFA (when there was a chapter there), and CEF (Child Evangelism Fellowship) the longest. But I have also volunteered for a day care center, Nursing home, and a local hospital.


NEXT QUESTION: What book are you currently reading, or what was the last book that you read?


----------



## g-squared (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What book are you currently reading, or what was the last book that you read?




The last book i read cover to cover was Bigfoot, I not Dead by, Grant Roumieu


Next Question:did you go to college, if so where and did you enjoy the experience?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

g-squared said:


> Next Question:did you go to college, if so where and did you enjoy the experience?




I attended Moore College of Art in Philadelphia, Pa. I had a double major - graphic design and illustration. I thoroughly enjoyed my time and experiences there. While some of my teachers embraced the idea that I was the first legally blind student to attend Moore College of Art, some teachers made things very rough for me. 

NEXT QUESTION: If you could go back to college, what would your major be?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I attended Moore College of Art in Philadelphia, Pa. I had a double major - graphic design and illustration. I thoroughly enjoyed my time and experiences there. While some of my teachers embraced the idea that I was the first legally blind student to attend Moore College of Art, some teachers made things very rough for me.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: If you could go back to college, what would your major be?



Seeing that I just graduated college last month, I dont want to go back to college lol. But, If I could go back to college again, Id do want my major to be business administration. For the record, I do want to go back to school and continue my education in the psychology field, even maybe in the political science field. 

NEXT QUESTION: How often do you take time for yourself? Read a good book, go get a mani/pedi, etc.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 3, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: How often do you take time for yourself? Read a good book, go get a mani/pedi, etc.



Very rarely, its something I need to work on.

NEXT QUESTION? How do you deal with persistant telemarketers?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 3, 2008)

I have my number registered on the National DoNotCall List.

NEXT QUESTION: How do I get my 14-year old nephew to STOP TALKING during the movie????



Ruffie said:


> NEXT QUESTION? How do you deal with persistant telemarketers?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 3, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I have my number registered on the National DoNotCall List.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: How do I get my 14-year old nephew to STOP TALKING during the movie????



LOL.. Ditch the teenager! Sit close by at first, but as soon as the movie starts, act like you need to pee or somethign and sit several sits between you guys lol. Thats what I use to do when I use to go with my cousin... all she did was blah blah blah. 
*
NEXT QUESTION*: What was the last movie you saw at the movie theater? Did you like it? Why did you or did you not?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> was blah blah blah.
> *
> NEXT QUESTION*: What was the last movie you saw at the movie theater? Did you like it? Why did you or did you not?



I think that the last movie I saw at a movie theater was Jurrasic Part Three, and I haven't been to a theater since, I can't afford it, I would rather buy the movies and watch them at home....

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you remember the most from your childhood?*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> What do you remember the most from your childhood?



I remember most being young, innocent, and free! Being home where I was safe and had friends over all the time. It was outside of my safety zone that I turned into a shy girl. But when I was within those boundaries...I was a Barbie loving, bike riding, fort building, frilly dress wearing, tomboy of a girlie girl. :happy:


What do you HAVE to do that you've been putting off and putting off and will likely put off again because you just don't wanna do it?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 4, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I remember most being young, innocent, and free! Being home where I was safe and had friends over all the time. It was outside of my safety zone that I turned into a shy girl. But when I was within those boundaries...I was a Barbie loving, bike riding, fort building, frilly dress wearing, tomboy of a girlie girl. :happy:
> 
> 
> What do you HAVE to do that you've been putting off and putting off and will likely put off again because you just don't wanna do it?



Well.. I have that problem with doing my laundry! I HAVE to do it.. but I keep putting it off. I HATE to do laundry.. theres nothing else. I wont do it until I absolutely have nothing else to wear.

NEXT QUESTION: Do you think yourself as being photogenic? Do you like to take pictures of yourself? If so, how often, or why not?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you think yourself as being photogenic? Do you like to take pictures of yourself? If so, how often, or why not?



I think that I take good pictures, at least I don't have red-eye syndrome like my sister does..... LOL I rarely take pictures of myself, my sixteen year old daughter does that for me. She only takes pictures of me, if or when I think I need a new one to replace one I have had online for any length of time.

*NEXT QUESTION;

When was the last time you did something JUST for yourself and that didn't include anyone else? What was it and why did you feel the need to do this thing JUST for yourself?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> When was the last time you did something JUST for yourself and that didn't include anyone else? What was it and why did you feel the need to do this thing JUST for yourself?*



Sometimes I like to just go off by myself and collect my thoughts without anyone knowing where I am. It is sort of a physical reboot you might say.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever lusted after someone that you knew would never feel the same about you, were they married, involved or otherwise unattainable?*


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _Have you ever lusted after someone that you knew would never feel the same about you, were they married, involved or otherwise unattainable?__[/B]_



I lusted after a man I worked with. I had a big time crush on him. I knew it would never go anywhere because he would never be with a fat woman. He was too concerned with his corporate image. But I could not help my feelings for him.

NEXT QUESTION:

What are your plans for this week?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I lusted after a man I worked with. I had a big time crush on him. I knew it would never go anywhere because he would never be with a fat woman. He was too concerned with his corporate image. But I could not help my feelings for him.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What are your plans for this week?



My plans for the week is to find a job 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Would you consider yourself more of a sub or dom?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Would you consider yourself more of a sub or dom?



Neither. Either one is asking for trouble.

*Next Question: *What would you guess is beyond the edge of the universe?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *What is your favorite quote and why?*



I have a ton of favorites. My current favorite is my sig:

"I think...that I would rather recollect a life mis-spent on Fragile Things than spent avoiding moral debt. -- Neil Gaiman 

The quote is from the introduction to a collection of short stories. Gaiman writes, "The words turned up in a dream and I wrote them down upon waking, uncertain what they meant or to who they applied." He goes on to say that he never really came up with an appropriate explanation for the thought, but felt it would be a good title for a book of stories.

Anyway, here is what it means to me. The fragile things are life, love, happiness, friendship--everything that we cherish that can be taken from us. Avoiding moral debt are all of the rules and strictures that are placed upon us.

I know that I have missed out on a number of good things in my life because I rigidly adhered to personal and societal code when it wasn't strictly necessary or even expected.

So, for me, the quote means that I would rather focus on chasing love, happiness, friendship and etc. than worry about looking bad (acquiring moral debt).

[EDIT: WHAT THE HECK PAGE WAS I ON? SORRY ABOUT THAT?]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I have a ton of favorites. My current favorite is my sig:
> 
> "I think...that I would rather recollect a life mis-spent on Fragile Things than spent avoiding moral debt. -- Neil Gaiman
> 
> ...



*********************************************************

Me thinks you might be a bit mixed up there pdgujer148, the last question was;  *What would you guess is beyond the edge of the universe?* 

*You need too answer the question above you, then ask a question of your own for the next player......*

**********************************************************

*Last question was;* _* What would you guess is beyond the edge of the universe? *_

I am not sure what it beyond the edge of the universe, but I would like to think that there are many more planets, stars and moons, I cannot imagine the universe ending at all.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*If you would want to date anyone from this forum, who would it be and why?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT QUESTION;[/B]
> 
> *If you would want to date anyone from this forum, who would it be and why?[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]*



Hmm.. there are a ton of guys who I would consider to date here :-D The question is... who would wanna date me? LOL. Its hard to chose one guy from here.. I just can't do it lol.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Ever knew a close person to you that was suicidal? If so, how did you deal with it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *Ever knew a close person to you that was suicidal? If so, how did you deal with it?



Yes I have a few people in my family with mental illness who occasionally get suicidal. When this happens, we take them to the crisis center that can handle their situation and hopefully give them the best treatment possible. 

*
NEXT QUESTION: with the rising cost of food, what do you do to keep your food bill down at the grocery store? Do you eat out as often, or have you cut back on that too?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION: with the rising cost of food, what do you do to keep your food bill down at the grocery store? Do you eat out as often, or have you cut back on that too?*



To keep down my food bill, I don't buy premade things and I cook from scratch most of the time, I take a little longer making the meals because I use the lower cost cuts of meat and it takes a little longer to tenderize them but they are just as good or even better than the higher priced cuts. I also use a lot more vegetables than I used too, but the cost of vegies is going up too, so I am not sure what I will be doing after that. 

I don't eat out very often because it is cheaper to make my own meals at home, with the cost of gas, the trip to a decent restaurant (which is at least 50 miles round trip for me), it is just cheaper keeping it real at home.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What is your most treasured possession and why?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;* *What is your most treasured possession and why?*




My most treasured possessions are the things that my husband, George, gave me. Since he has passed on, these things bring me comfort when remembering the times we have shared. 


*NEXT QUESTION: How do you do most of your shopping - do you go out to the stores or do you order online?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: How do you do most of your shopping - do you go out to the stores or do you order online?*



I shop locally for my groceries and things for living, but when it comes to my clothes, I shop mostly online, not only is it cheaper, but I don't have to wander around stores trying to find what I want. I prefer shopping here in the comfort of my home. Even if once in awhile I have to send something back, it isn't often enough to keep me from shopping online and getting my clothes sent here too me.

*NEXT QUESTION;

How many times have you wanted something that you could never have and what was it?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> How many times have you wanted something that you could never have and what was it?*



I want so desperately to be able to drive so I don't have to depend on people to take me to doctor appointments and different things. Driving would allow me to have total independence. Unfortunatley, I will never be able to drive so this desire will never get fulfilled. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you prefer reading a book or listening to an audio book?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 8, 2008)

Reading a book.. hands down. I can not get into the audio books at all, LOL. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: Whats the most hated chore for you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: Whats the most hated chore for you?




anything where there is dust.... I am sooo allergic to dust.


NEXT QUESTION: Who is your favorite author?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> anything where there is dust.... I am sooo allergic to dust.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Who is your favorite author?



I have two favorite authors, which I cannot chose from: Diana Palmer and V.C. Andrews

NEXT QUESTION: Do you still use your checks? or do you you mostly use your debit card, if at all?


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 8, 2008)

I only use checks for rent or birthday/graduation presents. 

Next Question: What's your fav Ben & Jerry's flavor?


----------



## Fat'n'Proud123 (Jul 8, 2008)

Who can pick just one flavor?

Next Question: what is the most insulting thing anyone has ever said to your face because you were fat?


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd have to say that the most insulting thing someone has said to me was you'd be hot if you lost 50 pounds.

If given the power, what social problem would you erase (e.g., poverty, aids, homelessness)?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

nlittle1011 said:


> If given the power, what social problem would you erase (e.g., poverty, aids, homelessness)?



I would like to change the substandard care mentally ill patients receive. It almost seems as if people with mental problems are in a class that is not human. It really is discouraging. 


NEXT QUESTION: Would you wear a bikini to a public pool?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Would you wear a bikini to a public pool?



Bikinis don't really flatter my bod, the bottoms make the dowtown boys cringe and they ride like a mother.

Next Question-
McCain, Obama, or neither?
and if you're feeling talkative, you could give an explanation


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Bikinis don't really flatter my bod, the bottoms make the dowtown boys cringe and they ride like a mother.
> 
> Next Question-
> McCain, Obama, or neither?
> and if you're feeling talkative, you could give an explanation



At this point neither. Ask me again in a couple of months. 

Next Question: Do you date out of your race??


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Next Question: Do you date out of your race??




Yes I have. 


NEXT QUESTION: If you date outside of your race, are you more attracted to a particular race versus all?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: If you date outside of your race, are you more attracted to a particular race versus all?



Yes, I am more attracted to white. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* What is the deal with all this texting now a days, do you text a lot or keep from it and actually have a conversation?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 9, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* What is the deal with all this texting now a days, do you text a lot or keep from it and actually have a conversation?




I have a cell phone but only use it for emergancies, therefore I DO NOT text. I like to talk to a real live person! 

*NEXT QUESTION: WHAT IS THE ONE THING YOU REGRET MOST IN LIFE?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I have a cell phone but only use it for emergancies, therefore I DO NOT text. I like to talk to a real live person!
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: WHAT IS THE ONE THING YOU REGRET MOST IN LIFE?*



Well, I have learned not to regret, instead learn from my experiences, which make me who I am today. If I had one regret, it would have to be me not doing better academically when I should have. 

NEXT QUESTION: I feel as though I am a very un-creative person. Do you feel you are a very creative person, if so, how so?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: I feel as though I am a very un-creative person. Do you feel you are a very creative person, if so, how so?




yes I am a creative person. I went to art college, I write poetry, and do a lot of crafts (making cards, scrapbooking, design business cards).


*NEXT QUESTION: What type of music do you listen to most often?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> yes I am a creative person. I went to art college, I write poetry, and do a lot of crafts (making cards, scrapbooking, design business cards).
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What type of music do you listen to most often?*



Now a days, and for the past year, I've been taking a liking to Country and listen to that for the most part. 
*
NEXT QUESTION:* Do you like jelly, if so, what flavor?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 10, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION:* Do you like jelly, if so, what flavor?



I am! I LOVE peach jelly! MMmmm, my favorite! I'm NOT a grape person...strawberry is okay. I like the different flavors.

*NEXT QUESTION: ARE YOU AFRAID TO DIE?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: ARE YOU AFRAID TO DIE?*



I am not afraid to die, but I am afraid to not do everything that I want too do in life before I do.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you dread more in your life that you know is inevitable?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I am not afraid to die, but I am afraid to not do everything that I want too do in life before I do.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What do you dread more in your life that you know is inevitable?*



The sadness, the sorrow, especially when you lose someone very close to you.

*NEXT QUESTION*: What is the worst pain you have ever experienced?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: What is the worst pain you have ever experienced?



Physical or emotional pain? Physical pain - I would have to say the gastric bypass surgery was the most excruciating pain I have ever had. Emotional pain - I would say was the lose of my husband in February 2007. 

Emotional pain is much harder to try to get over than physical pain. At least with physical pain you know when it heals it is going to feel better. Wtih emotional pain, you never know when you will heal.


*NEXT QUESTION: have you ever donated blood? What was your experience like and would you do it again?*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: have you ever donated blood? What was your experience like and would you do it again?*




Yes, I have donated blood a few times in my life...and I would definitely do it again! Gotta love the goodies they give you afterwards! :eat2:

*NEXT QUESTION: DO YOU WATCH REALITY SHOWS? AND IF SO, WHICH ONE IS YOUR FAVORITE?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: DO YOU WATCH REALITY SHOWS? AND IF SO, WHICH ONE IS YOUR FAVORITE?*



I only watch America's Got Talent and the try outs of American Idol..... but other than that, I have gotten tired of them, it seems that it is the same ole thing over and over again and when boredom sets in, I stop watching them.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite TV show and if there were anything that you would change about it to make it even better, what would that be?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite TV show and if there were anything that you would change about it to make it even better, what would that be?*





My favorite TV Show is CSI. And there is nothing that I can think of that would make it better.


NEXT QUESTION: What is your opinion of the healthcare system?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> My favorite TV Show is CSI. And there is nothing that I can think of that would make it better.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: What is your opinion of the healthcare system?



One word: SUCKS! (unfortunately, I don't have the time to go into full detail right now...)

*NEXT QUESTION:* DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD AND HEAVEN? IF SO, EXPLAIN HOW *YOU* PERCEIVE THEM TO BE?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD AND HEAVEN? IF SO, EXPLAIN HOW *YOU* PERCEIVE THEM TO BE?



I do believe in GOD, but I think that different religions have different interpretations of Heaven. I am not sure that I have a definate Oppinion of either. 

*NEXT QUESTION;

If there were anyone in the word that you would like to date right now, who would it be and what would you want to do on this date?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> If there were anyone in the word that you would like to date right now, who would it be and what would you want to do on this date?*



I don't date, so that question is irrelivant..... 

*NEXT QUESTION;

 What is your favorite month of the year and why?*


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite month of the year and why?*



September. The extreme heat goes away. And I always go down the shore on vacation that month.


NEXT QUESTION:

What pciture fo you own that you value the most, and why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What pciture fo you own that you value the most, and why?



The picture that I own that I value the most is the one where all of my kids and I had our portait taken years ago when my son was a baby. My youngest daughter isn't in it though as she wasn't here yet, I would love to have one with all of the kids and grandkids in it, but that will never happen so I have to be happy with that one.
*
NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever tryed speed dating and if so, was it a good or bad experience and would you do it again?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever tryed speed dating and if so, was it a good or bad experience and would you do it again?*



No, I have never speed dated, in fact, I haven't dated since 1991... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

What did you do on your last date and was it good or bad?*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

It was great. Went out to a friend's engagement party...and ended up waking up at 1pm hung-over and naked.

~

Q: When was the last time you had your world rocked?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Q: When was the last time you had your world rocked?



Please, are you kidding? The last time I had my world rocked was when Mt. St. Helens erupted! LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite things to do on a first date?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite things to do on a first date?*



I forgetted..... 

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you dislike about yourself the most?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What do you dislike about yourself the most?[/SIZE]*



My thinking is too sporadic. I have a really hard time focusing. I was recently diagnosed with high anxiety and depression and I will be going on meds in a few weeks, which may cripple my career but it will be worth it if this problem can be fixed.

NEXT QUESTION: If you became president today (or king/queen or prime minister, depending on the country you live in), what is the first thing you would do?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If you became president today (or king/queen or prime minister, depending on the country you live in), what is the first thing you would do?



Drill for more oil here and take away some of the danged taxes that we really don't need to be paying all of the time..... and also eliminate at least half of the government and the supreme court, let the states rule themselves.... change the laws back to the 1950s when things were normal.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you had the authority, why would you give anyone in our country any different rights than anyone else?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you had the authority, why would you give anyone in our country any different rights than anyone else?*



I don't know, noone really listens to anyone with common sense, so I wouldn't want to be put into that postition in the first place.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever turned down a date because you got a better offer from someone else but lied to the first person about why you broke the date? Explain......*


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 20, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you had the authority, why would you give anyone in our country any different rights than anyone else?[/SIZE][/FONT]*[/QUOTE]

No I believe there has to be a level playing field for all of us. Having said that I do feel that part of that is making places accessible for everyone to enjoy. Just because you are in a wheelchair or have physical limitations doesn't not mean you shouldn't be able to have access to the same things more able bodied folks do.
*If you could do anything to make life better for fat people, what would that be?*[/B]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;If you could do anything to make life better for fat people, what would that be?*


*

I would make it easier for those fat people that would like to loose weight to not make it so difficult or expensive..... Not to meantion, I would demand more respect for everyone when in reguard to anything that a fat person has to deal with now.

NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever been publicly embarassed because of your weight, if so, by who and what did you do?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever been publicly embarassed because of your weight, if so, by who and what did you do?*



No, I have never been embarasses in public about my weight, I have always gotten treated just like anyone else.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you think would be the perfect date, have you experienced it and was it all that you expected it too be?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, I have never been embarasses in public about my weight, I have always gotten treated just like anyone else.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What do you think would be the perfect date, have you experienced it and was it all that you expected it too be?*




The perfect date to me would be just being able to feel comfortable with the other person and they feel comfortable with you too, doesn't really matter what we do or anything. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Whats your relationship with food?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Whats your relationship with food?




I don't eat alot of food since I had my stomach stapled 22 years ago, but have never lost weight from it. I eat when I am hungry which is about 2 meals a day and a snack at night. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Did you receive an economic stimulus check, and if so, how did you spend it?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I don't eat alot of food since I had my stomach stapled 22 years ago, but have never lost weight from it. I eat when I am hungry which is about 2 meals a day and a snack at night.
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: Did you receive an economic stimulus check, and if so, how did you spend it?*



Yes, I did receive an economic stimulus check and I had to give it up to the 'rents lol. I owe them lots of money! 

NEXT QUESTION: Whats your favorite season of the year? Why?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 22, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Whats your favorite season of the year? Why?



I like late spring, since I don't have to bundle up to go somewhere. I can go biking on the weekends and the kids are still in school. Structure keeps them straight and the wife isn't in a foul mood from having to deal with them during the day while I'm at work. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: Have you ever stood someone up on a date? If so, why? If not, have you ever been stood up and why do you think that is?


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jul 22, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> I like late spring, since I don't have to bundle up to go somewhere. I can go biking on the weekends and the kids are still in school. Structure keeps them straight and the wife isn't in a foul mood from having to deal with them during the day while I'm at work.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION*: Have you ever stood someone up on a date? If so, why? If not, have you ever been stood up and why do you think that is?



I was stood up by the same girl several times, and I think it's because she didn't really like me that much (this is just a guess, but I really doubt Going Snowboarding is something that you wouldn't know about until the morning of, I kinda remember having to plan when I went, might've let me know a bit earlier).


Anyways, my question: If you could have any super power, which would it be, why, and how would you use it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

crosseyedhamster said:


> Anyways, my question: If you could have any super power, which would it be, why, and how would you use it?



If I could have any super power, it would be to have the ability to keep gas in my car so I wouldn't have to pay the high prices that the government wants everyone too do for no reason.

*NEXT QUESTION;

This is something that my daughter asked me this morning and I would like to see what answer you come up with. "Is an apple a Fruit or a Starch?"*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> This is something that my daughter asked me this morning and I would like to see what answer you come up with. "Is an apple a Fruit or a Starch?"*



It is a fruit by definition (the developed ovary of a seed plant) but it does contain a lot of starch when it is first conceived, which also makes it a starch by definition. But as it ripens, the starch turns to sugar, starting at the core and going outward. So I guess it depends. If you're asking about a ripe apple, it is a fruit. If it's not ripe yet, it's both.

*NEXT QUESTION*: If you are an atheist, how do you think the world came into being? If not, why do you think God created the world?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: If you are an atheist, how do you think the world came into being? If not, why do you think God created the world?



I am not an atheist, I do believe in GOD, and I believe that it took HIM seven days and seven nights to create the earth for us to live on. Not in the way that we would create something, but in the fact that HE created the beings that live here....I am not sure how HE did it, but I am sure glad that HE did.

*NEXT QUESTION;

How much of the LORD's bible to you believe is HIS actual words and how much of it do you think is man's own interpretations of them?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> How much of the LORD's bible to you believe is HIS actual words and how much of it do you think is man's own interpretations of them?*



Obviously not anyone has the answer to this question so I will answer it the way that I feel. I feel that a lot of the Bible has been the interpretations of the people that found the scripts and other information down through the ages. I also feel that all religious disipher the Bible to suit their own religion.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Have you ever dated who you that was the perfect man/woman and was it a good experience or not?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Obviously not anyone has the answer to this question so I will answer it the way that I feel. I feel that a lot of the Bible has been the interpretations of the people that found the scripts and other information down through the ages. I also feel that all religious disipher the Bible to suit their own religion.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> Have you ever dated who you that was the perfect man/woman and was it a good experience or not?*



I have. Perfectness doesn't exist, but deceitfulness does. That being said, it was a good experience at first... then they weren't all that crapped up to be. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Are you a cat or dog person?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Are you a cat or dog person?




I am a dog person, specifically little dogs. I have always had toy poodles. I currently have a silver toy poodle named Katrina who is 14 years old. 

NEXT QUESTION: If something is bothering you, do you tend to inflict some sort of pain upon yourself, i.e., pulling your hair, biting your fingernails, pulling your nails or skin off, etc.?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: If something is bothering you, do you tend to inflict some sort of pain upon yourself, i.e., pulling your hair, biting your fingernails, pulling your nails or skin off, etc.?




I do that. and then I wonder what possessed me. But when something is bothering me, I just want it gone.


NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite past or present TV show theme song?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 26, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite past or present TV show theme song?



"The Facts of Life" had a great theme song. As I recall, though, that was the only thing great about that show. Actually, I was probably too young to get it at the time.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Is there anything that you do frequently or on occasion that you don't really enjoy but do it just to go along with the crowd?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: [/B]Is there anything that you do frequently or on occasion that you don't really enjoy but do it just to go along with the crowd?



No, I am such a nonconfomist that it is awful. I never do anything that many others do, I have always done my own thing as long as it don't hurt another person.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What would the the one thing that you would do if it meant that it would change an important aspect of the goverment rule?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What would the the one thing that you would do if it meant that it would change an important aspect of the goverment rule?*




I wouldn't elect Obama, that is for sure. And I would listen more too what the people want and not to what other's in the government THINK that we want.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Have you ever been on a bad date, what was your experience?*


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> Have you ever been on a bad date, what was your experience?*




I've had a lot of really bad ones. One I went out with a man who my friend and her boyfriend set me up with. We went on a double date. My date decided upon seeing me that he did not like me. he made his displeasure obvious. For the whole night, he and I did not say a word to each other. Not one word. It was a very long night.

NEXT QUESTION:

Who was your favorite teacher and why?


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

My favourite teacher was my Art teacher Mr Askew. 

This is because we used to swap copies of CD's, and he used to let me skip lessons to help him paint sets. He was just an awesome teacher full stop, I miss him.

What is the most embarrassing item of clothing you own?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> What is the most embarrassing item of clothing you own?



I don't think that any of my clothes are embarassing... Big, but not embarassing. Course, I don't embarass too easily, so who knows....

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever worn a favorite piece of clothing until it is so ragged it cannot be worn again and did you try or succeed in find the exact piece of clothing in a store to replace it and was it the same?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever worn a favorite piece of clothing until it is so ragged it cannot be worn again and did you try or succeed in find the exact piece of clothing in a store to replace it and was it the same?*



I am notorious for this. I have shirts that I've had since high school and a few that have holes worn through them. I guess I don't embarrass too easily either. Even I have limits so eventually I throw them out but I don't look for identical replacements. I just move on to something else.

*Next Question: *What's one thing you'd like to see more of in vending machines?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *Next Question: *What's one thing you'd like to see more of in vending machines?




Vanilla Coke!!  


*NEXT QUESTION: What "multi-task while driving" task should be prohibited?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What "multi-task while driving" task should be prohibited?*




I think that putting on Make-up, shaving or getting dressed should be prohibited while driving. 

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you do any "Multi-Task While Driving" things while driving your car? And have you gotten a ticket for doing it?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you do any "Multi-Task While Driving" things while driving your car? And have you gotten a ticket for doing it?*



Certainly not any of those that you mentioned. If I'm driving with a passenger, then I probably carry on a conversation while driving. And if I'm driving cross-country, I might change the radio stations while driving. I think the "no cell phone use while driving" law needs to be better enforced. Every time someone is swerving while I'm trying to pass or something like that, it's always someone talking on a cell phone.

*NEXT QUESTION: *How many hours of sleep do you get on an average night (or day if you work nights)?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 29, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *How many hours of sleep do you get on an average night (or day if you work nights)?



I usually get 6-7 hours. Depending on how much I drag my feet geeting to bed.


NEXT QUESTION

What is the first thing you see when you walk into your house?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

**Hi Kathy  

The first thing I see is my sofa since I walk into my living room and then I see my little doggie coming out of the bedroom. 


*NEXT QUESTION: When looking for someone to date, do you search out a particular body type or size?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: When looking for someone to date, do you search out a particular body type or size?[/B]



I have not looked for or dated in many years, but if I were to look for a man to date, I have always been found of a big man, but it really doesn't matter what his body size is as long as he has the personality qualities that I prefer. Honesty about who he is and what he is looking for are the keys....

*NEXT QUESTION;**

Would you date someone out of your race and if so, would you keep it undercover from your family and/or friends?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I have not looked for or dated in many years, but if I were to look for a man to date, I have always been found of a big man, but it really doesn't matter what his body size is as long as he has the personality qualities that I prefer. Honesty about who he is and what he is looking for are the keys....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> Would you date someone out of your race and if so, would you keep it undercover from your family and/or friends?*



Yes, I date out of my race all the time, and I dont keep it from family and friends. Never did, never will. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* What is the one thing that you're scared of the most??


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* What is the one thing that you're scared of the most??




The thing that scares me the most is fire.... 


NEXT QUESTION: When do you start Christmas Shopping?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The thing that scares me the most is fire....
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: When do you start Christmas Shopping?



I usually dont do my x-mas shopping until a week or two before. 

NEXT QUESTION: Do you like trying new and different foods?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you like trying new and different foods?



Yes, I have always like trying new foods. Although I have never had the desire to eat Sushi or anything raw that does or at one time had eyes.. LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;**

What is your favorite food that you always get when you go shopping that you would not want to be without?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> What is your favorite food that you always get when you go shopping that you would not want to be without?*




PIZZA!! Can't live without pizza in the house !!

*NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite recipe to cook?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> PIZZA!! *NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite recipe to cook?*



I love making homemade macaroni and cheese, it isn't like the velveeta kind or instant in the box kind, it is baked in the oven with ham and is much better. :eat2:

*NEXT QUESTION;

How many times have you gotten something at the store and really liked it, but when you go back to get some more, you find that it has been discontinued..... how did it make you feel?*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I love making homemade macaroni and cheese, it isn't like the velveeta kind or instant in the box kind, it is baked in the oven with ham and is much better. :eat2:
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> How many times have you gotten something at the store and really liked it, but when you go back to get some more, you find that it has been discontinued..... how did it make you feel?*



That doesn't happen to me too often, thankfully. But of course, frustrated/sad!

Whats your all time favorite movie?


----------



## g-squared (Aug 1, 2008)

The Big Lebowski.

Are you a fan of MMA(UFC,Affliction, EliteXC etc.) or do you feel that its too brutal to be considered a primerime sport. Or do you just not care?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

g-squared said:


> Are you a fan of MMA(UFC,Affliction, EliteXC etc.) or do you feel that its too brutal to be considered a primerime sport. Or do you just not care?



The only sport that I am a fan of is Figure Skating... so sorry not a fan of MMA. 


*NEXT QUESTION: If you were evicted from a place, such as a Casino, beause of body odor, what would you do?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you were evicted from a place, such as a Casino, beause of body odor, what would you do?*



Go home, take a shower, and rub on some deodorant. I probably wouldn't go back there, though. Plenty of casinos to choose from in most places. And gambling doesn't usually work out too well for me anyway.

*NEXT QUESTION: *What is your opinion of people who don't have political backgrounds but suddenly decide to go into politics?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *What is your opinion of people who don't have political backgrounds but suddenly decide to go into politics?



Makes me wonder why they would want to get involved... but then again they probably wouldn't do any worse than someone with more political experience. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Would you move to another state if your girlfriend/boyfriend lived there?*


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Would you move to another state if your girlfriend/boyfriend lived there?*



Probably not. I have been with my company so long, I would not want to start over someplace else.

But, of course you never really know until faced with the situation.



What did you do as a teeenager that got you in the most trouble?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> What did you do as a teeenager that got you in the most trouble?



I got caught smoking behind the school.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_What is your worse nightmare when you are grocery shopping?_


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _What is your worse nightmare when you are grocery shopping?_



That someone will very loudly criticize me for my food choices.

NEXT QUESTION

What is a goal you are working towards in life?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> That someone will very loudly criticize me for my food choices.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION
> 
> What is a goal you are working towards in life?




Trying to get my own book of poetry published (hopefully one day it will happen)


*NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever done a random act of kindness?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever done a random act of kindness?*



Sure but I believe the proper term is "Act of Random Kindness" (ARK). Some recent examples include: giving moeny to a homeless person, offering up some water to a fellow victim of a jellyfish sting, and aiding a fellow traveler with a travel voucher. Also tried to free a fish that got washed into a tight spot in the rocks without success but it's the thought that counts, right?

*NEXT QUESTION: *What would you say is the #1 reward that you want most out of life?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *What would you say is the #1 reward that you want most out of life?



The #1 reward that I want most out of life is to know that my children have good lives and are happy.

*NEXT QUESTION;

How many times have you tryed to succeed at something and failed, will you continue trying and what is it?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;How many times have you tryed to succeed at something and failed, will you continue trying and what is it?*



I have tryed to have a good relationship with a man but have never made the right choices in men or reasons for being with them... I guess...

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your worst nightmare?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your worst nightmare?*




My worst nightmare was watching someone die right before my eyes, and not being able to do a thing about it.


*NEXT QUESTION: if you had the opportunity to change careers, would you?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: if you had the opportunity to change careers, would you?*



Depends. If I could be my own boss, then yes. 

*NEXT QUESTION: *If aliens came to visit the earth, what movie do you think would most closely resemble what would transpire?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *If aliens came to visit the earth, what movie do you think would most closely resemble what would transpire?



The Day The Earth Stood Still would most resemble what would transpire if aliens actually did land on earth. I think that if it isn't something that people are used too, they are afraid of the unknown and would open fire on anything unfamiliar or from outer space especially.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Let's just say that late at night, an alien space craft landed right behind your house and you actually saw aliens coming out of the craft towards your house..... what would be your first reaction?*


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Let's just say that late at night, an alien space craft landed right behind your house and you actually saw aliens coming out of the craft towards your house..... what would be your first reaction


I'd realise that I was dreaming and try to wake up!

*Next Question:* What word or phrase do you overuse?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 8, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> *Next Question:* What word or phrase do you overuse?



The F-word. Unprofessional and shows a limited vocabulary but it just comes so naturally.

*NEXT QUESTION: *How do you think your life will be different 10 years from now?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *How do you think your life will be different 10 years from now?



In ten years I will have more grandchildren and be older, I see no other changes unless something happens that I don't expect.
*
NEXT QUESTION;

What have you always wanted to do with your life but never had the chance too?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> In ten years I will have more grandchildren and be older, I see no other changes unless something happens that I don't expect.
> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What have you always wanted to do with your life but never had the chance too?*



I've always wanted to travel, and theres still time! i'm working on that though!!

*NEXT QUESTION:* Would you stop being friends with someone whom you knew would always be "the other person" As in, your friend would only date those that were already married, engaged, commited, etc??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Would you stop being friends with someone whom you knew would always be "the other person" As in, your friend would only date those that were already married, engaged, commited, etc??




I wouldn't stop being friends with that person, but I certainly wouldn't cover for them if they asked me too. Our friendship would certainly be in jeopardy if such friend would even expect me too, wouldn't be much of a friendship if this happened.....

*NEXT QUESTION;

Would you ever eat something if you didn't know what was in it just on the say so of a friend or aquaintance? If you did, what was it?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Would you ever eat something if you didn't know what was in it just on the say so of a friend or aquaintance? If you did, what was it?*



Sure, I've eaten quite a few things that I didn't know much about. If it tastes okay and it doesn't make me sick, then I don't really care if there's horse manure in it.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you remember what your first word was? If not, what would you guess it was?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *Do you remember what your first word was? If not, what would you guess it was?



if I had to guess, I would say it was "why". I was always a curious child and as a curious adult, I am always asking "WHY." 

*NEXT QUESTION: If you find someone attractive and would like to ask them out on a date, what are some things that you do or say to get their attention?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you find someone attractive and would like to ask them out on a date, what are some things that you do or say to get their attention?*



Well, first I tell them hello and I see if they respond, then if they do respond well, I strike up a conversation with them and see if indeed I would like to date them, as the conversation goes along, I might ask them out for coffee or lunch and then whatever happens later.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever asked someone that you didn't know if you could date them and what was their reaction?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever asked someone that you didn't know if you could date them and what was their reaction?*



Nope, can't say that I have ever done this. If it did, I don't know for sure what my reaction would be.
*
NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever stayed in a relationship that was not suited for you just so you wouldn't be alone? *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Nope, can't say that I have ever done this. If it did, I don't know for sure what my reaction would be.
> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever stayed in a relationship that was not suited for you just so you wouldn't be alone? *



No, that just makes someone a little more miserable, imo. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: If someone asked you to have a kid with them, but you dont know this person too well and they dont want a relationship, they just want a kid, would you have their kid?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, my eggs are very near their expiration date, but, even if they were Egglands Best...ummmmmm...no. I cannot imagine how that scenario would benefit me...at all..and..can't imagine ever knowing anyone who would ask that..well, except for all the incarcerated men I write.



Would you change the appearance of your feet, if given the chance?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Would you change the appearance of your feet, if given the chance?



No, I like my feet just the way that they are, if I were to have anything done to change them, it probably wouldn't be beneficial anyway.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you were to change anything with your appearance, what would it be and why?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _If you were to change anything with your appearance, what would it be and why?_[/B]




I would change the appearance of my feet.. I don't like them because I have hammer toes. Yuk! I tried to have one fixed many years ago, but it grew back in crooked.


*NEXT QUESTION: What is the 1st thing you notice about the opposite sex?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What is the 1st thing you notice about the opposite sex?*



I like a nice butt on a man...... but there is alot to say about the man's eyes, you can melt in them if they are indeed the mirror of the soul......

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite thing about the opposite sex? Why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite thing about the opposite sex? Why?*



I really don't have a favorite thing about the opposite sex.

*NEXT QUESTION;

When looking for a relationship, what do you look for first in a partner?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I*NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> When looking for a relationship, what do you look for first in a partner?*



Honesty, communication, playfulness


*NEXT QUESTION: If you could turn back time, what era what you like to have lived in?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If you could turn back time, what era what you like to have lived in?*



I would like to live in the pioneer times, yes, those times were hard, but at the same time, so much less complicated than they are now.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you had a choice, what person would you like to be and be able too do that you cannot do now?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you had a choice, what person would you like to be and be able too do that you cannot do now?*



I would like to be someone that can change the goverment and take away most of these silly gas and other taxes that are eating America alive. I feel that I could be like Robin Hood and steal from the rich land barrons and free my people from their rule. LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

Out of all of the different things that you can do in your lifetime, what would you want to do that would make your mark in the world if you could?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I would like to be someone that can change the goverment and take away most of these silly gas and other taxes that are eating America alive. I feel that I could be like Robin Hood and steal from the rich land barrons and free my people from their rule. LOL
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Out of all of the different things that you can do in your lifetime, what would you want to do that would make your mark in the world if you could?*



Id want to be a counselor. Just helping people, even if its just one person, making them feel better would be good enough for me..

*NEXT QUESTION*: What is your opinion on open relationships? Would you or have you ever been involved in one?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: What is your opinion on open relationships? Would you or have you ever been involved in one?



I don't agree with the idea of Open relationships. If I was in any relationship, I would want to be the only one and not one of the few in that relationship. I would never because I am selfish, if I indeed were in a relationship with a man, I definately would never share him!
*
NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever been in a relationship that was abusive, what did you do?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever been in a relationship that was abusive, what did you do?*



I haven't but I know some people and have heard of others who have. In some cases, they wised up and just left. In other cases, they stayed, insisting that their abusive partner still loves them. My current partner had to go so far as to call the cops and have her abusive ex-partner locked up. After he was out of jail, he continued to stalk her, even attacked her in the hospital. I'm not sure if he's ever been in jail for more than a week at a time and people like that need to stay away from society for much longer (or have their legs broken, I really don't care). One of the many reasons I have trouble having faith in the justice system. She eventually had to retreat to another state before ending up here with me.

*NEXT QUESTION: *What do you think is the most important trait for any given person to have?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 18, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *What do you think is the most important trait for any given person to have?



That's tough...I know I could list at least 10...but since you only want 1...I'd have to say COMPASSION towards other people. That's one trait that is very important to me.


*NEXT QUESTION: IF YOU COULD COMMIT MURDER AND GET AWAY WITH IT, WOULD YOU CONSIDER IT?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: IF YOU COULD COMMIT MURDER AND GET AWAY WITH IT, WOULD YOU CONSIDER IT?*



I would have to be seriously provoked to commit murder, even if I could get away with it.... 


*NEXT QUESTION: If someone you were dating had bad breath, how would you tell them?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: If someone you were dating had bad breath, how would you tell them?*




Yes, I would tell them that he had bad breath, especially if he wanted a kiss. You can be nice about it, but clear that they need to do something about it before getting that close.
*
NEXT QUESTION;

Not to be indelicate but, if your date belches or farts loudly, how do you react too it?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Not to be indelicate but, if your date belches or farts loudly, how do you react too it?*



Have a good laugh but quickly and quietly, as I'm sure she would be embarrassed.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Can you think of a time when you went out of your way to do something nice for someone and didn't get the thanks that you felt you deserved, even though that's not the reason you did it? What was your reaction? (Sorry, that's technically two questions.)


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 21, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Have a good laugh but quickly and quietly, as I'm sure she would be embarrassed.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: *Can you think of a time when you went out of your way to do something nice for someone and didn't get the thanks that you felt you deserved, even though that's not the reason you did it? What was your reaction? (Sorry, that's technically two questions.)



Yes I can, several times actually. But, then I try to remember that I did it because I wanted to and shrug it off.. then I vow to never do a nice thing again, LOL. Which ofcourse I still do anyways. 
*
NEXT QUESTION: *Ever wanted someone so bad, but knew you couldn't have them? How do you deal with that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION: *Ever wanted someone so bad, but knew you couldn't have them? How do you deal with that?



Yes, that has happened to me in the past, but then again, I just figure that it wasn't meant to be, just like all of my interests in men and I get over it. LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;**

What would you do if you were taken advantage of and/or cast off in all of the relationships that you have ever had, and then in your later years get an offer of a relationship or marriage? 
How would you react and would you take a chance again or be cautious of the same thing happening all over again?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> What would you do if you were taken advantage of and/or cast off in all of the relationships that you have ever had, and then in your later years get an offer of a relationship or marriage?
> How would you react and would you take a chance again or be cautious of the same thing happening all over again?*





I would take that chance.... because I always say it is better to have loved and lost, then to never have loved at all!! If you dont take a chance, you may be missing out on one of the best relationships you could have had....

*NEXT QUESTION: What would you do if you met someone and you seemed to get along, but then you don't hear from that person again?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I would take that chance.... because I always say it is better to have loved and lost, then to never have loved at all!! If you dont take a chance, you may be missing out on one of the best relationships you could have had....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What would you do if you met someone and you seemed to get along, but then you don't hear from that person again?*



Well its happened to me, once too many times, I just shrug it off. Besides, it wasn't meant to be. 

*NEXT QUESTION: *Are you addicted tot he internet? Can you go more than a week without internet access?


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 21, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Well its happened to me, once too many times, I just shrug it off. Besides, it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: *Are you addicted tot he internet? Can you go more than a week without internet access?




I definitely could go a week without the internet....if I was on vacation or traveling, but for everyday life, and work, it's pretty much impossible to go that long without checking my email.

NEXT QUESTION: What model was the first car you ever bought with your own money?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What model was the first car you ever bought with your own money?




The first car that I bought with my own money was a 1968 toyota stationwagon when my husband left me for another woman and not means of transportation for myself and kids. Long story, not worth rehashing anymore. LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

Out of all of the cars that are manufactured these days, which on would you most like to have?*


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 22, 2008)

OOOH I want a Nissan Titan!!! They are HUGE and sexy!!! (or maybe a man that drives one...haha)!

Question: if you could up and move anywhere in the world...where would it be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> OOOH Question: if you could up and move anywhere in the world...where would it be?




I like it here, I don't think that I would want to be anywhere else.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

What is your dream come true thought?*


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Having a bbw for my wife (no not for my wife, i don't have a wife really, it's what we brits say....)

Question: Showering or having a bath, which do you prefer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Having a bbw for my wife (no not for my wife, i don't have a wife really, it's what we brits say....)
> 
> Question: Showering or having a bath, which do you prefer?



I completely understand you.... You would like your wife to be a BBW!! 


I prefer to take showers... 


*NEXT QUESTION: What is the oldest and youngest a person can be that you would consider dating?*


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Well if i was thinking about it quickly, i'd say so long as she's fat she's mine!

But i guess if your looking for a dead serious answer i'd say no older than 30

Question: Are you are morning person or not?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Question: Are you are morning person or not?




I use to be a morning person in my 20's and 30's.... but not now...


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you have a preference of race when seeking someone to date?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I use to be a morning person in my 20's and 30's.... but not now...
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you have a preference of race when seeking someone to date?*



Nope, I'm pretty open about race. 

NEXT QUESTION: Would you consider yourself a people person??


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, i like people, fat people mostly but yeah i am

Question: What's your lifelong ambition?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Question: What's your lifelong ambition?




To be the best person I know how to be, and to continually strive to improve myself! 


*NEXT QUESTION: Would you consider moving to another state or country if you fell in love or would you want that person to move to your state?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> To be the best person I know how to be, and to continually strive to improve myself!
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: Would you consider moving to another state or country if you fell in love or would you want that person to move to your state?*



It all depends on where I am in life... as in, do I have a good job, am I in school? Also, where the other person lives, I couldn't live in a small town with no walmart near lol... to say the least lol. But technically, I would. 

NEXT QUESTION: Are you scared of anything? If so, why?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Sharks. Duh, their really scary 

Question: Are you a nervy flier?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Sharks. Duh, their really scary
> 
> Question: Are you a nervy flier?



Nope, I'm not, I like to fly. 

NEXT QUESTION: What is one interesting fact about you?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

I know someone who went into space :happy:

Question: Are you an outdoors or indoors person?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> I know someone who went into space :happy:
> 
> Question: Are you an outdoors or indoors person?



Totally an indoors person. Thought the outdoors is pretty nice sometimes. 

NEXT QUESTION: Would you consider yourself optimistic or pessimistic?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Optimistic mostly, depends what sort of mood i'm in.

Question: How would you describe yourself, outgoing or not?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Optimistic mostly, depends what sort of mood i'm in.
> 
> Question: How would you describe yourself, outgoing or not?



Umm.. no I wouldn't say I'm an outgoing person, I do tend to keep to myself a lot. The only way I'm outgoing is if I'm comfortable around the people sorrounding me. 

NEXT QUESTION: Are you a sub or dom?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know what those are .

Question: Could you explain what those are?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> I don't know what those are .
> 
> Question: Could you explain what those are?



Well do you tend to be more Dominant, take over, lead, give commands, orders, or Submissive, you submit into everything, like orders to be given to you, etc. 

NEXT QUESTION: So which one?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Bit of both really

Question: Preference in a partner, compassionate, caring or dirty?


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 25, 2008)

compassionate

Your favourite food, what is it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

flabby_abbi said:


> compassionate
> 
> Your favourite food, what is it?



My favorite food is a good beef steak with a baked potatoe and fresh green peas.
*
NEXT QUESTION;

What kind of food to you really like but haven't had for a long time, why haven't you?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What kind of food to you really like but haven't had for a long time, why haven't you?*



I have what I want, when I want, so this one doesn't apply.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Who would you most like to date right now?
*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _Who would you most like to date right now?_
> [/B]



The guys I would like to date all live too far away from me to even consider right now. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Would you ever consider putting out a hit on someone?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Would you ever consider putting out a hit on someone?*



I could never put a hit out on anyone.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite thing to do on a first date?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite thing to do on a first date?*




I would like to go out to dinner and maybe sit by the river and talk.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*What do you want to do most of all with your time this week?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *What do you want to do most of all with your time this week?*[/SIZE]



I want to relax and have the weekend all to myself.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Why isn't anyone posting here lately?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _Why isn't anyone posting here lately?_[/B]



Because I could not think of anything to say


*NEXT QUESTION: What do you think of John McCain's choice for VP?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What do you think of John McCain's choice for VP?*



I don't follow any of the governmental nonsense, so I am not sure...... probably the choice he chose is just as unqualified too.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you follow the elections, do you vote and if so or not, what is your opinion of it all?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you follow the elections, do you vote and if so or not, what is your opinion of it all?*



I avoid governmental issues like the plague.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite subject to have a discussion about here? Why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite subject to have a discussion about here? Why?*



My favorite discussion here is one that people participate in....

*NEXT QUESTION;

On a scale of 1 to ten ( least and best), what are your favorite foods?*


----------



## bunzarella (Sep 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> My favorite discussion here is one that people participate in....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> On a scale of 1 to ten ( least and best), what are your favorite foods?*



Prime Rib 10
Corn 10
Broccoli (cooked) 10 (raw) 1
spinach 9
gobble (bagel with turkey, onion, russian dressing, provolone cheese baked open face.....mmmm) 10
carnitas 10


blue cheese 1
vinegar 1
lamb 3
duck 2
tongue 2


QUESTION: What's the most EMBARRASSING thing you have done in the past year or so?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> QUESTION: What's the most EMBARRASSING thing you have done in the past year or so?



The most embarassing thing that I have done in the past year or so was when called work too see what time a client was supposed to be at thier appointment and found out that I had the day wrong in the first place.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What would be the most embarassing thing you can think of that could happen too you?*


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> The most embarassing thing that I have done in the past year or so was when called work too see what time a client was supposed to be at thier appointment and found out that I had the day wrong in the first place.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What would be the most embarassing thing you can think of that could happen too you?*



Getting pregnant at my age (mid 40's). :blush:

*Question:* What is the one thing people would be most surprised to know about you?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 1, 2008)

BigBawdyDame said:


> *Question:* What is the one thing people would be most surprised to know about you?



Probably that I once mooned a total stranger in public. Bourbon St tends to bring out the worst in people. Lord, I apologize...

*NEXT QUESTION: *Have you ever done anything that you once swore you would never do?


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

Have you ever done anything that you once swore you would never do?

Yes, I went "Green" and stopped dying my hair and using the AC. :doh:
(sweaty with dark roots...yay)


QUESTION:* Ever not returned a movie or book, and are ya scared the CIA knows about it?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> QUESTION:* Ever not returned a movie or book, and are ya scared the CIA knows about it?*



No, I don't check books or movies out, I think that it is because I am afraid something will happen to them and then I would feel obligated to replace them.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever broke something in a store and replaced it on the shelf and just walked away instead of fessing up too breaking it?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever broke something in a store and replaced it on the shelf and just walked away instead of fessing up too breaking it?*




I can only think of one time that I broke something in a store... it was a glass jar in a grocery store and I did report the spill... However they did not charge me for it. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever had your groceries delivered?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever had your groceries delivered?*



No, I live so far from any store that would deliver groceries. It would be nice, but at the same time, going grocery shopping myself is better for me anyway.

*NEXT QUESTION;

About how much a week do you spend on your groceries?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> About how much a week do you spend on your groceries?*



I shop monthly, and spend about $200.... so that would average about $50 a week. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you like the convenience of online shopping?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you like the convenience of online shopping?*



Yes, I do like the convenience of online shopping. It saves me the gas for my car and having to wander all over a store just to find something that I am looking for.

*NEXT QUESTION;

When was the last time you tryed something on in a department store?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> When was the last time you tryed something on in a department store?*




I would have to guess about 2 years ago


*NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite cereal?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite cereal?*




My favorite cereal is good ole, plain cheerios without sugar.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite breakfast?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite breakfast?*



I like an New York Style Bagel and cream cheese for breakfast.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What are you craving right now?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What are you craving right now?*



PIZZA! and cheese fries


*NEXT QUESTION: What was your favorite cartoon as a child? *


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> PIZZA! and cheese fries
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What was your favorite cartoon as a child? *



Probably Tom and Jerry

*Question* whats your favourite colour?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> *Question* whats your favourite colour?




Lavendar/purple



*NEXT QUESTION: Do you pay all your bills at one time, or do you pay them as they come in the mail?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you pay all your bills at one time, or do you pay them as they come in the mail?*



I used to pay them as they came in the mail until a few years ago when money became really tight. Now I just pay them when I can afford to (usually not all at once).

*NEXT QUESTION: *If you were a hotdog and you were starving to death, would you eat yourself?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *If you were a hotdog and you were starving to death, would you eat yourself?



That is just nonsense, I don't see why you couldn't think of a more intelligent question to ask intelligent people.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you ever have trouble getting your prescriptions on time or when you go into the drug store to get them?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you ever have trouble getting your prescriptions on time or when you go into the drug store to get them?*



It used to happen only occasionally... But after Medicare institued the new prescription drug program, it made things alot worse, and now it happens quite frequently that my prescriptions are not ready on time. 

*NEXT: How do you pay the majority of your bills, via regular mail or through the internet?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: How do you pay the majority of your bills, via regular mail or through the internet?*



Regular mail. I may be a dying breed but floating checks can help to prevent overdraft fees, as long as you keep good track of them.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Am I out of line if I try to lighten the mood a little bit on occasion?


----------



## runnerman (Sep 7, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION: *Am I out of line if I try to lighten the mood a little bit on occasion?[/QUOTE]

Of course not. Laughter keeps us feeling young!


NEXT QUESTION (from the soggy east coast): 

How hard does it have to be raining before you turn your headlights on?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

runnerman said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *NEXT QUESTION (from the soggy east coast):
> 
> How hard does it have to be raining before you turn your headlights on?



I turn my headlights on as soon as I cannot see through my windshield because of water build-up.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you dislike most about other drivers?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What do you dislike most about other drivers?*



Ignorance of turn signal procedures! Turn it on when you're turning and turn it off when you're not! It's not a difficult concept, people!

*NEXT QUESTION: *What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *What is your favorite time of day?



I like the mornings because I can get my day started and done and spend the rest of the day doing whatever I want, after I am home from work.

*NEXT QUESTION:

Do you have a favorite program on TV.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Do you have a favorite program on TV.[/FONT]*




I have a few.... CSI, ER, Cold Case, Ghost Whisperer


*NEXT QUESTION: What show are you looking forward to the most this coming fall season?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What show are you looking forward to the most this coming fall season?*



I don't watch a lot of TV, but the one I really would like to start watching the new ones of is BONES, I love that show!

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you could write a program for TV, what would it be about and who would you have star in it?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you could write a program for TV, what would it be about and who would you have star in it?*




I would revive "90210" with all the original cast members, but instead of having it set in a high school, it would be written on how their lives turned out after high school. And of course still have the family hang-out at Nat's Peach Pit. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever traced your family history? Did you find anything exciting?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever traced your family history? Did you find anything exciting?*



Yes, my sister and I found out that Ben Franklin is one of our ancestors..... at least there was one smart on in our family! LOL
*
NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever wished that you could meet a celebrity from the past? Why and Who is it?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever wished that you could meet a celebrity from the past? Why and Who is it?*



No, I don't really have anyone in mind.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you want to do most of all, right now!?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What do you want to do most of all, right now!?*



I would like to not be the only poster here....

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you were to ask a question, what would it be and who would you want to answer that question?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION: have you ever tried any internet dating site? if so, which one, and did you have any luck?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: have you ever tried any internet dating site? if so, which one, and did you have any luck?*



I have looked through some of them and even did a couple of profiles, but the only offers I got were sexual ones and nothing more. It was a waste of time, I don't think any serious relationship would come of any of them..

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*Have you ever had an online relationship?*_


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I have looked through some of them and even did a couple of profiles, but the only offers I got were sexual ones and nothing more. It was a waste of time, I don't think any serious relationship would come of any of them..
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> _*Have you ever had an online relationship?*_



Yup... sure did when I was yiounger. Was a waste of time. 

NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever been outside to experience a hurricane?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever been outside to experience a hurricane?



The closest I ever came to anything like that was when I was a little girl and lived there in Oregon City when the Columbus Day Storm hit.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Would you open your home to storm survivors?*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Would you open your home to storm survivors?*

*Yes I would in a heartbeat*

*Next question:*
*What is your favorite time of day and why? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

FONT=Arial]What is your favorite time of day and why? [/FONT][/I][/B][/QUOTE]

I like the ealy mornings because I like to get my work day started early so that I can have the rest of the day to do what I want too do.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Out of all of the jobs that there are available out there, if you could which one would you like to have?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> FONT=Arial]*NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Out of all of the jobs that there are available out there, if you could which one would you like to have?*[/FONT]




I have so many interests it is hard for me to pick just one. Anyway.... I would like to be a nurse. I have had a strong interest in nursing for many years, but was never able to go back to school to earn a degree for it. Another choice would be a forensic specialist because I like the mystery and trying to solve the puzzle.


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you think long distance relationships work?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you think long distance relationships work?*



I think that the only way that a long distance relationship would work is if there were a lot of effort made on both person's parts. They would have to travel to see eachother on occasions and to get to know as much about eachother as they could. 

In the other light, I don't think that a long distance relationship would work for anyone if they only talked online, the telephone or emailed eachother. Physical contact with another person works the best in any relationship.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Would you or have you ever gotten involved in an online or long distance relationship and how would/did go about it?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Would you or have you ever gotten involved in an online or long distance relationship and how would/did go about it?*



I did kind of half by accident. We met online but started out being in San Antonio and Austin, which doesn't really qualify as long distance. We were only dating for a few weeks before she moved to Tennessee and I moved to Nebraska. We dated long distance after that for about two years before she moved to Nebraska. We talked through email on occasion and on the phone almost every night. We rarely got to see each other in person but one of us would make the 11 hour drive when we got the chance and we made the most of the time we did get. She even had kids which made it even more difficult but we found a way and today, we're married so we're living proof that it does work. Yet, the naysayers persist...whatever. 

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you think everything is predeterimined or do you think we have the power to shape the future?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *Do you think everything is predeterimined or do you think we have the power to shape the future?



I think that we can shape our own future and make our own choices, but I don't think that we can change the world's or someone else's future.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Of you could do anything right now with your life, what would it be?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Of you could do anything right now with your life, what would it be?*


*
I would find a fullfilling job that utilized all my decades of skills, from Microsoft Word,Excel, PowerPoint, to my 25+ years of print production, graphics, scheduling, My awesomeness as a bookkeeper using quickbooks, that is a casual environment, with very cool progressive thinkers, in an interesting field with potential to GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and a salary that makes me feel worthy!

NEXST QUESTION

What do you do for Income?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> NEXST QUESTION
> 
> What do you do for Income?*



I drive for The Senior Services here as my job, I transport people to appointments, shopping or anything else that they need to do. I use my own car and I have been doing this now for the past eleven years. It is a county based service for the low income as well as the elderly and I take all ages of people. Sometimes I work six days a week and drive anywhere from 200 to 800 miles or more a week.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What would you do if someone offered you a different job, but you had to move somewhere else to except it? Would you move away from your family for that job?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What would you do if someone offered you a different job, but you had to move somewhere else to except it? Would you move away from your family for that job?*




*That's a great questions, as I am looking for a job, and so many companys want to know if I would relocate? I think I would for the right opportunity.
*
*NEXT QUESTION*
*
What is your favorite software on your computer?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 16, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *That's a great questions, as I am looking for a job, and so many companys want to know if I would relocate? I think I would for the right opportunity.
> *
> *NEXT QUESTION*
> *
> What is your favorite software on your computer?*



Hmm.. my favorite software would have to be Access... I love working with it, manipulating the data, and creating the databases. 

NEXT QUESTION: I finally got my power back due to Hurricane Ike!! How long have you gone without power?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: I finally got my power back due to Hurricane Ike!! How long have you gone without power?



*YEAH ((((BEC))) glad you got it back...I have gone maybe a week during bad storms and it is crazy.....amazing what we miss when we don't got it like tv/internetz/LIGHTS/FRIDGES/ HOT WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEXT QUeSTION:
What are you most grateful for TODAY?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUeSTION:
> What are you most grateful for TODAY?*



I am greatful that today's trip to town to take my clients so early in the morning was uneventful and I made it home safely.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What would you really like to do this weekend?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What would you really like to do this weekend?*



*This weekend what I really want to do is kidnap bf from his motorcycle shop and take a road trip to the grand canyon of PA 

NEXT QUESTION:

what is your dream job?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> what is your dream job?*



Actually, at my age, my dream job would be to be the boss and not have to work anymore and still be able to make a living by hiring employees to run the business. Maybe a nice restaurant......

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever quit a job because of your boss's incompetence?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever quit a job because of your boss's incompetence?*




*HAHAHA that's a funny one...I was the boss until I decided I needed to quit...and try real estate, (last laugh on me, for choices of careers .....everything happens for a reason)..but the owner / broker was INSANE..changing her mind 20x a day....but thank god she was NOT, my immediate boss......

NEXT QUESTION:

What is your favorite food?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HAHAHA that's a funny one...I was the boss until I decided I needed to quit...and try real estate, (last laugh on me, for choices of careers .....everything happens for a reason)..but the owner / broker was INSANE..changing her mind 20x a day....but thank god she was NOT, my immediate boss......
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What is your favorite food?*



My favorite food would have to be a toss between hamburgers and pizza. Too bad I can't have any at the moment.. Nothing is open and grocery stores are barely opening.. its a madhouse!! 

NEXT QUESTION: What is one food you could live on for the rest of your life?


----------



## Tracy (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HAHAHA that's a funny one...I was the boss until I decided I needed to quit...and try real estate, (last laugh on me, for choices of careers .....everything happens for a reason)..but the owner / broker was INSANE..changing her mind 20x a day....but thank god she was NOT, my immediate boss......
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What is your favorite food?*



Ice Cream- So many flavors and so many ways to eat it :eat2:

NEXT QUESTION:

Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 17, 2008)

Tracy said:


> Ice Cream- So many flavors and so many ways to eat it :eat2:
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Do you believe in love at first sight?



I say no.. but deep inside, I want to say yes. I guess I'm hopeful lol. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Have you ever had your house ruined caused by a natural catastrophe?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tracy said:


> \
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Do you believe in love at first sight?



*no I think NOT.. I DO believe in *LUST* at first site though

NEXT QUESTION:


Have you ever been sexual with someone and realized, YOU really didn't like him / her that much??/*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *no I think NOT.. I DO believe in *LUST* at first site though
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> ...



Yes... and its not such a great feeling either... 

*NEXT QUESTION*: Have you ever had your house ruined caused by a natural catastrophe?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: Have you ever had your house ruined caused by a natural catastrophe?



No, we rarely get bad storms in this area of the states. I am lucky to live here and feel sorry for those people that have their homes taken from them in their areas.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

If you had your home destroyed by a natural catastrophe, would you rebuild there, or if you could, would you move to another state to avoid having it happen again? *


----------



## Kouskous (Sep 17, 2008)

If I could have something given to me for free, anything at all- It would be one last conversation with my Grandmother who has passed.

Question for next person: If you were stranded on an island and you could only bring 1 person (living or dead) and 6 survival (Things YOU need to live) items- what and who would they be?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, we rarely get bad storms in this area of the states. I am lucky to live here and feel sorry for those people that have their homes taken from them in their areas.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> If you had your home destroyed by a natural catastrophe, would you rebuild there, or if you could, would you move to another state to avoid having it happen again? *



Rebuild.. no question about it. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* What is your favorite cuisine, and why?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Rebuild.. no question about it.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION:* What is your favorite cuisine, and why?



I would have to say Italian because I totally love pasta and alfredo sauces and such. 

Next Question: If you were a major chocoholic, but then developed an allergy to it, nothing super bad..but like...major itching of the hoo haa or something, would you still eat some now and again despite the hoo haa itching just to have some of what you love so much? lol


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 17, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Next Question: If you were a major chocoholic, but then developed an allergy to it, nothing super bad..but like...major itching of the hoo haa or something, would you still eat some now and again despite the hoo haa itching just to have some of what you love so much? lol



I'm thinking not but that is easy to say, since that hasn't happened to me. I guess it depends on how severe the consequences were. I probably would endure some itching but not something like painful lesions.

*NEXT QUESTION*: Why do you think certain people tend to push the limits all the time but then act shocked when someone actually crosses the line?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: Why do you think certain people tend to push the limits all the time but then act shocked when someone actually crosses the line?


]

Because they are selfish, self-centered to the core, and it's all about them, and they LOVE ATTENTION, and don't like to share it with anyone else.

*NEXT QUESTION:* How can men turn off their emotions in a relationship, as in, tell you they love you, but are unavailable ?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> NEXT QUESTION:[/B] How can men turn off their emotions in a relationship, as in, tell you they love you, but are unavailable ?



I am not sure if I can answer this one, but here is my oppinion such as it is worth....... I think that men turn off thier emotions only when it suits them........ Sometimes I think that men only show their emotions when it will benifit them too do so.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever told someone a secret and trusted them enough to keep it too themselves and they didn't?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I am not sure if I can answer this one, but here is my oppinion such as it is worth....... I think that men turn off thier emotions only when it suits them........ Sometimes I think that men only show their emotions when it will benifit them too do so.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever told someone a secret and trusted them enough to keep it too themselves and they didn't?*




That's a perfect answer, and pretty much EXACTLY WHAT I THINK...or as I used to say.....men use love to get sex...and women use sex to get love

I haven't had someone break a secret though....i have I am sad to say and it was a valuable lesson when i did.......
*
NEXT QUESTION:*

have you ever been depressed?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION:*
> 
> have you ever been depressed?



Not clinically but yeah, I feel that way quite a bit. It's part of life for anyone who actually cares about anything.

*NEXT QUESTION: *What steps have you taken in the past to relieve financial strain?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION:* 

What steps have you taken in the past to relieve financial strain?

Funny you should ask......I have been unemployeed since Mid May, and I sold a house I own, as an investment, to live on til i get employeed again......

*NEXT QUESTION:*
Do you believe in God / Higher Power or anything like that?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 19, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:*
> Do you believe in God / Higher Power or anything like that?



It took most of my life thus far to come to even a tentative conclusion but yes, I think everything is a little too convenient for nature not to have some sort of driving force behind it. I only hope a being that powerful truly is merciful, not like in the Old Testament.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you ever feel like you're not living up to your full potential? And have you taken any steps to change that?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT QUESTION: Do you ever feel like you're not living up to your full potential? And have you taken any steps to change that?

Wow, interesting you ask. After 28 yrs in my family printing business, I realized I found my calling, REAL ESTATE. I went and took the class, and then left my cushy lifestyle to work for COMMISSION ONLY. I lasted about 10 months and got tired of living on hardly any $. 
*
NEXT QUESTION:*

What is your life calling?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION:*
> What is your life calling?



My life calling is and always has been to be a caregiver and to take care of those who need me.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What are your negative and plus ideas about marriage and dating?*


----------



## Haunted (Sep 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What are your negative and plus ideas about marriage and dating?[/SIZE][/FONT]*



Negative: realizing later on that you where wrong about true love and thought this is as good as it gets ... the positive finding that perfect someone that feels like they where made for you and sharing a lifetime and a family together!!

Next Question 

Do you believe in soul mates... in your perfect match


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Next Question
> 
> Do you believe in soul mates... in your perfect match



No, I do not believe in Soul Mates, nor do I believe that there is anything even resembling a perfect match. Never been for me, so I don't see it working for anyone else, unless a miracle was too accure.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you were to find a perfect match to compliment you and your life, how would you know?*


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 20, 2008)

She would have to be similar to me, but also slightly different

NEXT QUESTION:

Do you prefer a moonlit walk or an early morning stroll? (Random i know, but who cares?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 20, 2008)

Moonlit stroll. It is easier to pick a persons pocket if the light is low.

---

If you could grab only one item from your burning house ( not talking about living, breathing things ).... what would it be.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 20, 2008)

If you could grab only one item from your burning house ( not talking about living, breathing things ).... what would it be.

My wallet. Irreplaceable stuff in there.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Have you ever been with someone and later found you weren't as attracted to them as you had been previously? What changed?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever been with someone and later found you weren't as attracted to them as you had been previously? What changed?

ABSOLUTELY...the last man I lived with....

I realized I wasn't really attracted to him..long story short...it was all ABOUT sex initially..then once I really got to know him, I realized we should have JUST been friends.........

*NEXT QUESTION:*

Do you have a DEAL-breaker list for your significant other?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:*
> 
> Do you have a DEAL-breaker list for your significant other?



Nope, I don't have a significant other, nor am I in the market for one, so I may not be the best one to answer this one.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you are looking for a significant other, what traits are you looking for?*


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 21, 2008)

She has to be nice, caring, kinda funny, sweet and hot!

NEXT QUESTION:

What's your lifelong ambition


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What's your lifelong ambition



My lifelong ambition has always been to take care of those that need me and to not worry about other's oppionions of me, I live my life the best way that I can and prove them wrong.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you think that you could be better at what you do if you applied yourself more in your relationships?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you think that you could be better at what you do if you applied yourself more in your relationships?*



Not really. Certainly, there are areas I can improve on but I'd say I've put significant effort into relationships. Even when I screw something up at work, I'm still a good husband and father and that's a bit of a consolation. As far as working relationships, I try my best to pull my own weight and then some so I don't think that's the area I need to concentrate in most.

*NEXT QUESTION: *If your past self from 10 years ago could see where you are today, do you think he/she/you would be happy?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *If your past self from 10 years ago could see where you are today, do you think he/she/you would be happy?



Yes I do think that I would still be happy, I make my life what I want it too be and so far, I like it just the way that it is.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you had a thousand dollars right now, what would you do with it if you had to spend it or loose it?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you had a thousand dollars right now, what would you do with it if you had to spend it or loose it?*



Apply it toward one of my debts, probably the one I can avoid interest on if it is paid by the end of January.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you think the universe has an edge and if so, what do you think is beyond it?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. I think it is the slightly burnt cheese that has spilled over. What the cheese...is....is up for discussion. Sorry to get all profound.
----


For a man only. If your significant other asked you to wear a pair of high heels in bed for her...would you do it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION;*

How far would you go to make your partner happy in the relationship?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> How far would you go to make your partner happy in the relationship?



:Yikes.....I am embarassed to say the lengths I have gone to...

*NEXT QUESTION:* Is anyone else, besides ME, a PEOPLE PLEASER?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> :*NEXT QUESTION:* Is anyone else, besides ME, a PEOPLE PLEASER?



Well, I like to make people happy, but I wouldn't say that I go out of my way.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What would you do for someone that you normally wouldn't do if it were up too you?*


----------



## mossystate (Sep 23, 2008)

I see this thread has a strict schedule...* salutes *. *L*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

NEXT QUESTION;

What would you do for someone that you normally wouldn't do if it were up too you?

Hmm good question, go out of my way, for instance yesterday, I went up to my friends office to meet him, rather then just meeting him at the restaurant for lunch.

*NEXT QUESTION: *

Do you admit to going out of your way for some friends more then others?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *
> 
> Do you admit to going out of your way for some friends more then others?




No, first of all, I don't have any close friends here and even if I did, I would treat them as I have always treated my children, evenly. I can't see treating anyone that you care about any differently than the other.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever been so mad at someone that you started a bad roomer about them that was not true, and if so, what happened?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever been so mad at someone that you started a bad roomer about them that was not true, and if so, what happened?*



ABSOLUTELY NOT...........

*NEXT QUESTION:* are you a gossip?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* are you a gossip?



No, I am not a gossip, I wouldn't ever talk about someone behind their back or spread rumors about them or what they did. I wouldn't want someone doing that too me either.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever tryed tricks to get someone to eat something that they didn't like, what was it and did it work?*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> No, I am not a gossip, I wouldn't ever talk about someone behind their back or spread rumors about them or what they did. I wouldn't want someone doing that too me either.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever tryed tricks to get someone to eat something that they didn't like, what was it and did it work?*



Nope.

Next question - Favorite movie and why?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever been so mad at someone that you started a bad roomer about them that was not true, and if so, what happened?*


*
I think i have disguised TOFU which is pretty easy..and not told someone til after the fact...hehehehe.....nothing happened but my dad said he wouldn't have eaten it IF he had known.......*


Grandi Floras said:


> No, I am not a gossip, I wouldn't ever talk about someone behind their back or spread rumors about them or what they did. I wouldn't want someone doing that too me either.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever tryed tricks to get someone to eat something that they didn't like, what was it and did it work?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 25, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Next question - Favorite movie and why?



Team America: World Police.

Reason: It makes fun of just about everyone equally and the style of humor is varied, ranging from complex political satire to something as simple as a celebrity just saying his own name that comes off as comical. 

*NEXT QUESTION: *Why do you think it's fun to watch a movie that you've already seen before?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *Why do you think it's fun to watch a movie that you've already seen before?[/QUOTE
> 
> Funny you should mention that, I never understood why people BOUGHT movies? I can't personally imagine watching them over again and again.
> HOWEVER, I taped THE RED DRAGON, with one of my favorite actors, EDWARD NORTON, and I had previously seen it. I watched it again, and HAD NO IDEA what the plot was....I suffer from CRS, so for someone like me, watching them again is fun...as I have no recollection. I have read the book and gone to see the movie and still had no idea what would happen....ya...smoke a little too much pot, ate too much LSD in the day..:doh:
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Jazz Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Next Question: Did you ever use drugs, and if so, what was / is your drug of choice?*
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever saw someone else shop lifting? Explain......[/SIZE][/FONT]*



I used to competitively shoplift with friends / siblings........we were in England during a black out around the holidays, and we were having a frenzy in LIBERTYS OF LONDON 

*NEXT QUESTION:*

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:*
> 
> Have you ever been arrested?



No, I have never been arrested for anything, I am a coward and try not to do anything suspectful....

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever talked your way out of being arrested?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever talked your way out of being arrested?*



WEll....I don't think being stopped while intoxicated would count...as I have never gotten ticketed for that.....so NO

*Next QUESTION:*

Have you ever been intoxicated?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Next QUESTION:*
> 
> Have you ever been intoxicated?



Yes, I have been intoxicated, when I was young and stupid.... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you like to do the most when you go out for the evening?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What do you like to do the most when you go out for the evening?*



Ultimately I love to go hear awesome LIVE MUSIC thats my fun time....otherwise a movie is great....or a sweet motorcycle ride with the one i dig .....on a beautiful nite....
*
NEXT QUESTION: *

When did you go out last for a FUN NITE..and what did you do???


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Ultimately I love to go hear awesome LIVE MUSIC thats my fun time....otherwise a movie is great....or a sweet motorcycle ride with the one i dig .....on a beautiful nite....
> *
> NEXT QUESTION: *
> 
> When did you go out last for a FUN NITE..and what did you do???



The last time I went out for a fun night was back in May and it was to celebrate my graduation. I went out with friends to a country club and had lots of drinks!!! 

NEXT QUESTION: Have you decided who you will vote for president? if so, who?


----------



## goodthings (Sep 26, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> The last time I went out for a fun night was back in May and it was to celebrate my graduation. I went out with friends to a country club and had lots of drinks!!!
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Have you decided who you will vote for president? if so, who?



I am Canadian, so I will be voting Jack Layton for Prime Minister.

Have you ever laughed so hard you cried out of mirth and then out of sadness??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

goodthings said:


> Have you ever laughed so hard you cried out of mirth and then out of sadness??



No that has never happened too me, I have laughed till I cryed, but never gotten sad after.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Have you ever walked out of a movie theater if you see that a movie that you wanted to see is not what you thought that it would be?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Have you ever walked out of a movie theater if you see that a movie that you wanted to see is not what you thought that it would be?*



NOPE..I love going to the movies and even bad movies...it's just ENTERTAINMENT to me....

*NEXT QUESTION:
*
Do you go to the movies, and what was the last one you went to see?


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> *
> Do you go to the movies, and what was the last one you went to see?



I don't go to the movies as much as I'd like. The last movie I saw was SpeedRacer with my kid.

*NEXT QUESTION: What is the best television premiere you've seen this fall? If it hasn't come out yet, which one are you looking forward to the most?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> *
> Do you go to the movies, and what was the last one you went to see?




No, I don't got to the movies, I don't care to have to push through crowds or not be able to hear for the noise of crowds when I am trying to listen to a good movie.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your favorite thing to do on the weekend when you are alone and go out by yourself?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 26, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I don't go to the movies as much as I'd like. The last movie I saw was SpeedRacer with my kid.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What is the best television premiere you've seen this fall? If it hasn't come out yet, which one are you looking forward to the most?*



Hmm.. the best television premiere I've seen this fall has got to be the Office. 



Grandi Floras said:


> No, I don't got to the movies, I don't care to have to push through crowds or not be able to hear for the noise of crowds when I am trying to listen to a good movie.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your favorite thing to do on the weekend when you are alone and go out by yourself?*



My favorite thing to do alone on the weekends is to go to Starbucks and read....
*
NEXT QUESTION:* Do you prefer to do things alone or with someone else?


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 26, 2008)

With someone else

NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever kissed someone of the same sex?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Have you ever kissed someone of the same sex?



I have never kissed another person of the same sex, I just wouldn't do that because I am not interested in that sort of thing.

*NEXT QUESTION;

How old was the oldest person you have ever kissed and why did you kiss them?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Hmm.. the best television premiere I've seen this fall has got to be the Office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

NEXT QUESTION;

How old was the oldest person you have ever kissed and why did you kiss them? 

83 or 84....cause he's MY DAD!!!!!!!

*
next Question: DOES ANYONE watch Greys Anatomy???*


----------



## goodthings (Sep 27, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I don't go to the movies as much as I'd like. The last movie I saw was SpeedRacer with my kid.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What is the best television premiere you've seen this fall? If it hasn't come out yet, which one are you looking forward to the most?*




Answer: Heros was the BEST!!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> BrownEyedChica said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. the best television premiere I've seen this fall has got to be the Office.
> ...


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 27, 2008)

The GOOD genre....

NEXT QUESTION: What was the last film you saw?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What was the last film you saw?[/QUOTE
> 
> Last nite I watched *SMART PEOPLE* it was akward and intriguing with ellen Page...she rocks (from JUNO)
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: Last band you saw?*


----------



## FayeDaniels (Sep 27, 2008)

NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK! bahahahahahahahahahahaha


What colour sock are you wearing?


----------



## bexy (Sep 27, 2008)

black with pink hearts on

QUESTION-What was the last thing you put in your mouth?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> black with pink hearts on
> 
> QUESTION-What was the last thing you put in your mouth?



you dirty girl you....shocking I tell you.... hehehehee

a bottle of water....just finished SPIN CLASS + BODY PUMP at the gym.....HYDRATING MY BODY..... 

*NEXT QUESTION:

What do YOU wish you had in your mouth RIGHT NOW?*


----------



## bexy (Sep 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> you dirty girl you....shocking I tell you.... hehehehee
> 
> a bottle of water....just finished SPIN CLASS + BODY PUMP at the gym.....HYDRATING MY BODY.....
> 
> ...



A huge, greasy KFC fillet burger...dirty girl yourself lol!!

QUESTION-What are you doing tonight? Its Saturday yey!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> QUESTION-What are you doing tonight? Its Saturday yey!



*It's a dreary rainy day here..but a friend that I ride motorcycles with is celebrating 9 years of sobriety today..so probably go out to dinner with a big group of people then on to an AA meeting to celebrate 

NEXT Question: What would you do tonite if you could do / afford anything you dreamed of?
*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> QUESTION-What are you doing tonight? Its Saturday yey!



My daughter came today to steam clean my carpet and then after that, I am not sure..... She is staying the night and I get to stay in with my youngest daughter and two grand daughters.


----------



## bexy (Sep 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *It's a dreary rainy day here..but a friend that I ride motorcycles with is celebrating 9 years of sobriety today..so probably go out to dinner with a big group of people then on to an AA meeting to celebrate
> 
> NEXT Question: What would you do tonite if you could do / afford anything you dreamed of?
> *



9 years?? Congrats to them, its an awesome acheivement!! Makes me feel bad that the answer to your question is I would go to London, with my best friends, go to the best gay club there G-A-Y, order lots of champagne and dance the night away. OR get on a plane and go to America to visit people lol!

QUESTION-When was the last time you were drunk and did anything funny/cringeworthy happen?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> QUESTION-When was the last time you were drunk and did anything funny/cringeworthy happen?



That would be in July when my crew and I were celebrating the end of a flight streak at the club in Japan. I didn't really do anything cringeworthy but one guy on my crew started popping out Phil Collins songs on the jukebox and almost got his ass kicked by a P-3 crew. 

*NEXT QUESTION: *How often do you balance your checkbook?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *How often do you balance your checkbook?



I keep my checkbook balanced, but I rarely use checks anymore and use my debit card, but at the end of the day when I am home, I will balance my checkbook. 

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you got one, what did you do with your stimulous check from the government?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _If you got one, what did you do with your stimulous check from the government?_[/B]



Paid bills with it.


NEXT QUESTION: Did you watch the political debate on Friday night?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Paid bills with it.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Did you watch the political debate on Friday night?



Answer-Nope.

NEXT QUESTION: Who is your favorite stand-up comedian?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Who is your favorite stand-up comedian?



Jeff Dunham... no question about it!!! I can watch his shows over and over and laugh as if it was the first time I had ever watched his shows. 


NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite snack food?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Jeff Dunham... no question about it!!! I can watch his shows over and over and laugh as if it was the first time I had ever watched his shows.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite snack food?



Ice Cream,if I can afford a nice brand.

NEXT QUESTION: If you could take anyone out for dinner,who would it be (and why)?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Ice Cream,if I can afford a nice brand.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: If you could take anyone out for dinner,who would it be (and why)?



My brother as its' his birthday this week and American Express sent me a $50 coupon for Ruth Chris Steak house 

*Next QUESTION:

Favorite time of day?*


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Next QUESTION:
> 
> Favorite time of day?*



When my kiddo wakes up in the moring (at least when I wake up before him) or just after he gets home and is showing me his school stuff.

*next question:*
What is the worst tasting food you've eaten (or attempted to eat)?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> *next question:*
> What is the worst tasting food you've eaten (or attempted to eat)?



That british stuff called MARMELITE..i think that's the spelling YUCK-O

*NEXT QUESTION:
Favorite Vegetable, prepared how?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> That british stuff called MARMELITE..i think that's the spelling YUCK-O
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION:
> Favorite Vegetable, prepared how?*



I'm not a vegetable fan at all.. but I do like corn... which to some its not even a vegetable but a grain.. or who knows what else. I like corn with mayo mmmm and cheese... thats how I like mine prepared :eat2:

NEXT QUESTION: Are you a picky eater?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 28, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Are you a picky eater?



Of course not. We all know food = awesome. Besides, I've had almost 30 years to get used to the variety and learn to appreciate it.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Have you sufferred through what you might refer to a mid or quarter life crisis? How would you describe it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *Have you sufferred through what you might refer to a mid or quarter life crisis? How would you describe it?



I am 56 years old and have not had that problem, but know of others that do. I think that it depends on the person's Psychological make-up whether they suffer from any life crisis.

*NEXT QUESTION;

On a scale of 1-5 how organized are you?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 29, 2008)

On a scale of 1 to 5, 1 being the most organized, Id have to say I'm a 2.

*NEXT QUESTION*: Currently, whats in your TBR (to be read) pile?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: Currently, whats in your TBR (to be read) pile?



I don't read much, so I can't answer this one. Now if you were to ask my teenaged daughter, she could tell you, she loves to read.


*NEXT QUESTION;

What annoys you about living where you live now?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I don't read much, so I can't answer this one. Now if you were to ask my teenaged daughter, she could tell you, she loves to read.
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> ...



The humidity, no question about it. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: Do you like kids and have patience for them?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: Do you like kids and have patience for them?



I love kids and have lots of patience with them (but not with ill behaved kids), I adore my grand kids even more.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your opinion on the opposite sex in general?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> [F]*NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What is your opinion on the opposite sex in general?**[/FONT]*



I honestly think women are more rational than they get credit for. They may get upset when you offer a solution to a problem, which seems silly, but all they really wanted was validation that they had a right to be upset and for someone to just listen. That's reasonable if you think about it. That's just one example of how I think they are misunderstood by men sometimes. On the same token, they tend to misunderstand us because we generally don't like to wear our emotions on our sleeve. We don't like seeming vulnerable because we're not quite as trusting but they see that as stubbornness. I wish people would realize, though, that there are more differences within the sexes than between them. Not all men refuse to help out around the house and not all women are helpless when a tire goes flat.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you ever give in in an argument, not because you realize you are wrong but because you just don't want it to go on?


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *Do you ever give in in an argument, not because you realize you are wrong but because you just don't want it to go on?



No. I will argue until my throat bleeds. 

Question: Can you draw a simple bunny and make it actually look like a bunny?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> Question: Can you draw a simple bunny and make it actually look like a bunny?



Yes, I am an artist and I like to make things look like what they are supposed to look like.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What was or is your favorite subject in school and are or were you any good at it?*


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What was or is your favorite subject in school and are or were you any good at it?[/SIZE][/FONT]*



My current favorite subject is photo-manipulation and I'm quite good at it with improvements being made all the time. 

Question: What is the most you would ever spend on a digital camera?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> Question: What is the most you would ever spend on a digital camera?



I spent $450.00 for my digital camera.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you came into a lot of money all of a sudden, what would you buy with it as soon as you could?*


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 1, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you came into a lot of money all of a sudden, what would you buy with it as soon as you could?[/SIZE][/FONT]*[/QUOTE]

(I'm new.) I'm a total dork, and I would actually have my house remodeled (and/or put it in savings, depending on how much it was). 


Ummm.....
*Do you like long or short fingernails on yourself?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you came into a lot of money all of a sudden, what would you buy with it as soon as you could?*



Depends how much money. I'd probably use it to pay down some debts. They're not going away fast enough. 

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you think there's any particular group of people that the world is too rough on?


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 2, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you think there's any particular group of people that the world is too rough on?[/QUOTE]

Yes the marginalized. I work with at risk youth and street people and find that the poor and those with problems in the areas of addiction, poverty, of another race or that are somehow "different" from what society considers normal have it rough. This of course includes us fat folks. I hate the fact that people feel they have the right to taunt, physically harm others and try to keep folks in their place that are different. One of my biggest pet peeves.

*If you could change one thing about yourself, what would that be and why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: **If you could change one thing about yourself, what would that be and why?*



I think that the only change I would like to make is that I wouldn't have to live from paycheck to paycheck and still be able to retire and not worry about the bills.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you think you have habits that annoy other people?*


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you think you have habits that annoy other people?[/FONT][/SIZE]*



Oh yes. 

Question: Do you ever have homicidal tendencies towards strangers?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 2, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Question: Do you ever have homicidal tendencies towards strangers?



Uhh.. no I can't say that I do. 

NEXT QUESTION: What is one interesting fact about you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: What is one interesting fact about you?



I was the first legally blind student to attend Moore College of Art .


NEXT QUESTION: Would you date outside your race?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I was the first legally blind student to attend Moore College of Art .
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Would you date outside your race?




Yes, and I do it all the time. Actually, I have hardly dated within my race. 

NEXT QUESTION: Do you prefer to be in a long term relationship, do casual dating, or none of the above?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you prefer to be in a long term relationship, do casual dating, or none of the above?



None of the above.......

*NEXT QUESTION;

What annoying habits does your best friend have? *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> None of the above.......
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What annoying habits does your best friend have? *



She always burps while I'm talking to her on the phone.. lol.

NEXT QUESTION: If you could have curly or straight hair, which would you chose?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Ify ou could have curly or straight hair, which would you chose?




Curly... I have wavy hair now but would really love to have more curls


*NEXT QUESTION: Does you family and/or friends give you a hard time about dating outside your race?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Does you family and/or friends give you a hard time about dating outside your race?*



Nope, I don't date.... never came up... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

Who is the most annoying person you know? Why? *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Curly... I have wavy hair now but would really love to have more curls
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: Does you family and/or friends give you a hard time about dating outside your race?*



When I first started dating, my family would remind me not to date out of my race. But eventually they changed their minds. They dont care anymore. They realized its me dating, not them. But they do care for religion. 

NEXT QUEsTION: Do you consider yourself a photogenic person?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUEsTION: Do you consider yourself a photogenic person?



I think that I take a good picture.....

*NEXT QUESTION;

Who is the most annoying celebrity? Why? *


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Who is the most annoying celebrity? Why? *



At first, I was thinking Paris Hilton but the fact that pretty much everyone hates her makes her less annoying. Instead, I'll have to go with Tom Cruise. All those years of attention and yet, you are so starved for more that you lower yourself to jumping on a couch and screaming like an idiot on national TV...foreshamed.

*NEXT QUESTION: *What celebrity (if any) do you look up to the most?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: *What celebrity (if any) do you look up to the most?



I am not sure how to answer that, but that I don't look up to any celebrity....

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you have one, is your partner affectionate to the degree that I expected?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you have one, is your partner affectionate to the degree that I expected?*



Don't have one, don't care.... LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

Are you friends with your latest ex or do you dislike them with a passion?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Are you friends with your latest ex or do you dislike them with a passion?*



You'll like this answer, Grandi. I don't have any exes and if I did, yeah I'd probably hate them. LOL Now for the part you may not like: I stuck with the first one I was serious about, hence not having an ex.

*NEXT QUESTION: *If you believe in the second coming, how soon do you think it will come? If you don't, how do you think the world will end?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 5, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> You'll like this answer, Grandi. I don't have any exes and if I did, yeah I'd probably hate them. LOL Now for the part you may not like: I stuck with the first one I was serious about, hence not having an ex.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: *If you believe in the second coming, how soon do you think it will come? If you don't, how do you think the world will end?



Hmmm... I dunno. I'm sure closer and closer... I would hope not though! I try to not think about those kinds of things, hehe. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Woman: Have you ever been denied sex by a man? Man: Have you ever denied sex to a woman (and be honest, lol)?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Woman: Have you ever been denied sex by a man? Man: Have you ever denied sex to a woman (and be honest, lol)?




No... but I have denied giving sex to a man 


NEXT QUESTION: How old were you when you lost your virginity?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> No... but I have denied giving sex to a man
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: How old were you when you lost your virginity?



I was 15.

NEXT QUESTION: Do you think virginity status is important in a relationship? Like should a woman really be a virgin when she marries?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I was 15.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION: Do you think virginity status is important in a relationship? Like should a woman really be a virgin when she marries?



I think that is an individual decision... but I think it would be really hard in today's society to find a woman who is a virgin. I know couples who have refrained from sex until they were married. 


*NEXT QUESTION: What is your opinion of long-distance relationships?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I think that is an individual decision... but I think it would be really hard in today's society to find a woman who is a virgin. I know couples who have refrained from sex until they were married.
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What is your opinion of long-distance relationships?*



I dont think that a lot of long-distance relationships work; its very rare when they do. I believe a lot of work is needed on both parts to have a successful long distance relationship. I've had them before, not sure if I'd have one again. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Do you consider yourself picky when it comes to the opposite sex and dating?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Do you consider yourself picky when it comes to the opposite sex and dating?



I know for a fact that I am way too picky when it comes to the opposite sex and dating. That is prolly why I continue staying alone and have for all of these years. Besides, I don't think that any man could deal with my independance for very long anyway. :happy:

*NEXT QUESTION; *

_*Do you or have you ever had a celeb picture hanging on your wall?*_


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I know for a fact that I am way too picky when it comes to the opposite sex and dating. That is prolly why I continue staying alone and have for all of these years. Besides, I don't think that any man could deal with my independance for very long anyway. :happy:
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION; *
> 
> _*Do you or have you ever had a celeb picture hanging on your wall?*_



Hmm.. I think just once when I lived in the dorms I had a poster up of Nsync or Backstreet Boys, can't remember. 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Are you registered to vote?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:* Are you registered to vote?



No, I still need to do that. And also fill out an absentee ballot. That has been pushed toward the bottom of my priority list, as I have had a lot of other things on my mind here lately.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you ever feel that all too often, you're having to choose between your job and the welfare of your friends and family?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> No, I still need to do that. And also fill out an absentee ballot. That has been pushed toward the bottom of my priority list, as I have had a lot of other things on my mind here lately.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: *Do you ever feel that all too often, you're having to choose between your job and the welfare of your friends and family?



No... plus I'm not even employed at the moment, lol. Plus I'm single with no kids, so I can choose my job if I wanted to... 

*NEXT QUESTION:* Do you vote in every single election and will you be voting in this years presidential election in November?


----------



## Kareda (Oct 6, 2008)

Not every single one, though I should. Always presidential though so you betcha Ill be voting in November


Next Question: What is a characteristic of yourself (physical, mental etc ) that others may find as a fault but you find actually as your strength?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Not every single one, though I should. Always presidential though so you betcha Ill be voting in November
> 
> 
> Next Question: What is a characteristic of yourself (physical, mental etc ) that others may find as a fault but you find actually as your strength?



Hmmm... maybe being a little too quiet. People want me to participate more, talk more, etc. People may find that as a fualt because they may feel I dont speak my mind. I find that as a strength because this way my mouth wont get me into trouble and I wont get on peoples nerves! I'm not super quiet though... just quiet enough. 
*
NEXT QUESTION:* We all know who the presidential candidates for November 4th are, if you could have the power, would you change the candidates? If so, to who?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *
> NEXT QUESTION:* We all know who the presidential candidates for November 4th are, if you could have the power, would you change the candidates? If so, to who?



I definately would change the candidates for the presidental elections.... That is the big problem, at this point, I don't know who I would choose either. I don't see anyone that is running as that qualified to hold that possition. That is scarey in itself......

*NEXT QUESTION;

Why is it that so many people nowadays seem to be perpetually single?*


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 7, 2008)

_Why is it that so many people nowadays seem to be perpetually single?[/SIZE][/FONT]_[/B][/QUOTE]

I think it is seeing all the game players and wanting something more than that for themselves. Many people I know that are single have been hurt many times over and therefore are cautious about dating and starting new relationships. It may be something that they want, yet they don't want to have to pay a heavy price for the chance to be with someone.

*What do you feel you have to offer in this world??*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> _
> *NEXT QUESTION*
> *What do you feel you have to offer in this world??*_


_

I can only offer the world the true person that I am and that I do the services of transporting those that cannot otherwise get to the appointments that they need to go too. That is the service I provide and gladly do it because I like to help those that need it.

*NEXT QUESTION;**

WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE IS TRUE EVEN THOUGH YOU CANNOT PROVE IT?"*_


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;**
> 
> WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE IS TRUE EVEN THOUGH YOU CANNOT PROVE IT?"*



The theory of evolution. I belive there is evidence to prove it beyond a reasonable doubt but you can never know 100% and super religious types refuse to believe it, not realizing that it could be the answer to how, if not the answer to why.

*NEXT QUESTION: *Do you ever feel guilty for having it better than some? Or feel cursed for having to struggle so much more?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> The *NEXT QUESTION: *Do you ever feel guilty for having it better than some? Or feel cursed for having to struggle so much more?



No, I take life as it comes, my phylosophy is; "No matter how hard life seems, it can always be worse". You need to make the best of the life you have because only the Good Lord knows why it is the way that it is. 

I change the things that are in my power to change and I don't worry about that things that I cannot, I deal with them as best I can, that is all anyone can do in their lifetime. 

Life is the Trials and Tribulations that are set for us and it is up to us to live our life the best and most honorable way we all can.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*Are you more or less outgoing online than you are in the real world?*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> _*Are you more or less outgoing online than you are in the real world?*_



I think that I am a lot more outgoing online than in real life because in the real world, it is hard for me to face someone if they are being inappropriate like so many online are. I can tell the online jerks off a lot easier. LOL

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you asked a friend NOT to put you in the spot light for any reason, and they did it anyway, would you be upset? *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I think that I am a lot more outgoing online than in real life because in the real world, it is hard for me to face someone if they are being inappropriate like so many online are. I can tell the online jerks off a lot easier. LOL
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you asked a friend NOT to put you in the spot light for any reason, and they did it anyway, would you be upset? *



Yes I would, but I get over it anyways. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: What are your plans for this weekend?



My plans for the weekend are to relax here at home after working all week. There is nothing better after driving almost 800 miles in one week, than to stay home and veg out all weekend. Nothing better..... 

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do your closest friends tend to be men or women?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> My plans for the weekend are to relax here at home after working all week. There is nothing better after driving almost 800 miles in one week, than to stay home and veg out all weekend. Nothing better.....
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do your closest friends tend to be men or women?*



Women. 

NEXT QUESTION: Do you normally use a pc or laptop?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you normally use a pc or laptop?




Computer


*NEXT QUESTION: Do you follow recipes exactly as they are, or do you take bits and pieces of different recipes, combine them, and make a new recipe all your own?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Computer
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: Do you follow recipes exactly as they are, or do you take bits and pieces of different recipes, combine them, and make a new recipe all your own?*



I rarely use a recipe at all, I usually see what it in the recipe and put my own amounts in. After cooking in restaurants for twelve years, you pretty much get used to knowing what ingredients are needed and in the right proportions too.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you find that you make fewer friends or more as you get older?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you find that you make fewer friends or more as you get older?*



I have never made friends easily, so this question is not one for me....

*NEXT QUESTION;

A hand shake, a hug, a kiss on the cheek or a simple hey. How do you greet your friends?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> A hand shake, a hug, a kiss on the cheek or a simple hey. How do you greet your friends?*



"Hey" is a little too simple. Usually, it's somthing like "what's up" or "how's it going" is more appropriate. If it's someone I haven't seen in awhile, there might be a handshake involved.

*NEXT QUESTION: *If you were God, would you make your presence a bit more obvious? Would you intervene more (i.e. less subtly)?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> NEXT QUESTION: [/B]If you were God, would you make your presence a bit more obvious? Would you intervene more (i.e. less subtly)?




I would probably keep things as they are, if you help too much, the trials and tribulations that are set forth in your life would be meaningless. You have to do the right things to live your life for the best, and you have to make the right choices in life to do so. Too much intervention would defeat the purpose from the beginning.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you had 3 wishes, what would they be?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you had 3 wishes, what would they be?*



If I had 3 wishes, I would want a man that loves me more than anything else, enough money to live on for the rest of my life and to own my own home so that I don't have to rent one anymore.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Are you attracted to people whose personalities are similar to yours or very different? *


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Are you attracted to people whose personalities are similar to yours or very different? *





I think it really depends on the person. 


NEXT QUESTION: Do you always know when someone is taking advantage of you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you always know when someone is taking advantage of you?



Oh yes, I would know is someone is taking advantage of me, I wouldn't allow it, ever..

*NEXT QUESTION;

In the process of growing older, would you say you've grown apart from some who you used to consider really good friends?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> In the process of growing older, would you say you've grown apart from some who you used to consider really good friends?*



I have never had any close friends, so I can't answer that one.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you fit in here? Why or why not?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> In the process of growing older, would you say you've grown apart from some who you used to consider really good friends?*



I have one very close friend that has been my best friend for 18 years. Even though we don't see each other often because of differing schedules, we do keep in touch and get together when we can. She is the best friend a person could have and I am so glad that she has been a part of my life.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you fit in here? Why or why not?*



with certain people I do, and then there are certain people who really annoy me or I just don't care for their personality or language. 


*NEXT QUESTION: Are you finding it harder to get your medicine approved from your heatlh insurance?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Are you finding it harder to get your medicine approved from your heatlh insurance?*




Yes, sometimes I hate it when I go too get my medications and they tell me at the counter that it wasn't approved for refill yet and I and the drug store people have to wait until they do. I hate that!

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you find that relationships are more fragile this day in age?, would you agree that people "cut each other loose" to quickly? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> Do you find that relationships are more fragile this day in age?, would you agree that people "cut each other loose" to quickly? *



Yes, I do think that relationships are very fragile in these days and times, many people get into them before they even know much about eachother to know if they are compatable. Everyone wants to rush everything nowadays and noone wants to wait or be alone for too long, that is why most relationships fail or are only short term.

*NEXT QUESTION;

How can you gain the trust of someone who has been emotionally scarred?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> How can you gain the trust of someone who has been emotionally scarred?*



By being a good friend, listening, and a whole lot of patience.


*NEXT QUESTION:* Have you ever tried to help someone overcome an addiction?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> By being a good friend, listening, and a whole lot of patience.
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION:* Have you ever tried to help someone overcome an addiction?



Yes, I had a daughter that had a problem with an addition and I did try to help her, but eventually, she had to make the choice to get the help that she needed. You can't force someone too do what they are not willing to do until they are ready. Ultimately, she still has issues with being ByPolar, but at least she is off of the substance abuse. I have not spoken to her in several years but someday, I hope that she will come back to the family, but that also has to be her choice.


*NEXT QUESTION;*

*Whats the first impression people have about you?* 
I'm often labelled as the Independant but Intellectual and Interesting woman.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> *Whats the first impression people have about you?*
> I'm often labelled as the Independant but Intellectual and Interesting woman.



Already answered...

*NEXT QUESTION;

How would you sum up your best friend in 3 words?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> How would you sum up your best friend in 3 words?*




I don't have a close friend, so I can't answer that one.

*NEXT QUESTION;

When does an online friend become a real life friend? When you meet in person? Or is it possible to consider an online friend a real life friend too, even if you will never meet each other in person?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> When does an online friend become a real life friend? When you meet in person? Or is it possible to consider an online friend a real life friend too, even if you will never meet each other in person?*




I have an online friend that I have been chatting with every morning for the past four years, yes, you can be friends with someone that you have never met.

*NEXT QUESTION;

As far as finding a new friend, not romance, what are you drawn to more; charisma, curiosity, character, charm, confidence?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> When does an online friend become a real life friend? When you meet in person? Or is it possible to consider an online friend a real life friend too, even if you will never meet each other in person?*




I have been chatting with a man who lives in California for over a year and consider him a friend, even though we have never met in person. I think you just get a feeling of who is a friend whether online or in person.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> As far as finding a new friend, not romance, what are you drawn to more; charisma, curiosity, character, charm, confidence?*




as for new friends, I tend to find people that I have something in common with, and that our personalities click. 



*NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite candy?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> as for new friends, I tend to find people that I have something in common with, and that our personalities click.
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What is your favorite candy?*



Hersheys with Almonds. 

*NEXT QUESTION*: Do you feel stressed over the whole election this year?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*: Do you feel stressed over the whole election this year?



No, I will just be glad that it is all over, I am sick and tired of listening to them all put eachother down and making all the empty promises that I know that most of them have no plan on keeping.

*NEXT QUESTION:

Who was the last person who said something that made you smile, made you blush or just brightened your day? *


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> Who was the last person who said something that made you smile, made you blush or just brightened your day? *



My niece, who is 18 months old, is the one who made me smile yesterday. She is just so adorable and does the cutest things. She always brightens up my day when I see her. 

NEXT QUESTION: Do you prepare your own meals or do you mostly eat frozen dinners?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Do you prepare your own meals or do you mostly eat frozen dinners?



I cook all my homecooked meals and don't make hardly anything out of cans, boxes or bags.

*NEXT QUESTION;

How many of your friends can you honestly say you really trust? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> How many of your friends can you honestly say you really trust? *



I don't have any close friends because I probably don't trust anyone enough to trust them with my personal thoughts and or feelings, so this I cannot answer...

*NEXT QUESTION;

Do you get nervous when an online friend wants to meet you in real life? *


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Do you get nervous when an online friend wants to meet you in real life? *



I have this situation going on at the moment, and a friend that I have been chatting with (and also talking with on the phone) wants to meet in November. I am not nervous at the moment, but I may be when the time gets closer. 

*NEXT QUESTION: What would it take for someone to become a trusted friend in your eyes?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have this situation going on at the moment, and a friend that I have been chatting with (and also talking with on the phone) wants to meet in November. I am not nervous at the moment, but I may be when the time gets closer.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION: What would it take for someone to become a trusted friend in your eyes?*



For me, it would take someone that would not judge me and to except me for who I am. I would also want that person to not abuse the trust that I had in them either.

*NEXT QUESTION:

What is your best advice for making friends? *


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> What is your best advice for making friends? *



Be Yourself. People will either like you for who you are, or they are not worth being friends with.


*NEXT QUESTION: Would you go out to the dinner with someone you just met that day?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Would you go out to the dinner with someone you just met that day?*



I don't see that there would be anything wrong with it, especially if you went to dinner at a public place and took your own car. You can't be too careful in these days and times, so taking your own car would be a smart thing too do, at least until you got to know the new person better.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Are you introverted or extroverted? Do you like group activities or one on one activities?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> Are you introverted or extroverted? Do you like group activities or one on one activities?*



I think that I am introverted because I only get out and mingle with people when I am working, otherwise, I do not socialize in larger groups of people.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What are some difficult questions to ask in a relationship and how do you go about ascertaining answers? *


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I think that I am introverted because I only get out and mingle with people when I am working, otherwise, I do not socialize in larger groups of people.
> 
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What are some difficult questions to ask in a relationship and how do you go about ascertaining answers? *



*How do you handle conflict? You have to wonder if there is a chance to kiss and makeup quickly OR is the person going to stew over this awhile*

* Next Question:
Are you a risk taker? 
*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Next Question:
> Are you a risk taker?
> *


*

No, I have never been a risk taker, I am a big coward.... LOL

NEXT QUESTION;

Is there anything that you would like to do that you wouldn't normally do if you could get away with it? What and how would you do it?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> Is there anything that you would like to do that you wouldn't normally do if you could get away with it? What and how would you do it?*



Nope, I don't do anything as I am too much of a coward to even try.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If your life was turned into a movie, what actor would play you?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If your life was turned into a movie, what actor would play you?*




I would like Kathy Bates to play my role, just because I like her style and I feel she would best portray my life.


*NEXT QUESTION: Has your life turned out the way you invisioned it 10, 15, or 20 years ago?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: Has your life turned out the way you invisioned it 10, 15, or 20 years ago?*



No, not at all, my life is nothing like I wished it would be so many years ago when I had hopes and dreams for my future. But I guess we can't have everything in life that we want. My life has been what I made of it, although alone, I am happy.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What were your worst and best dates ever...... explain?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> What were your worst and best dates ever...... explain?*



I think that the best date I have ever had was my first date when I was 16 years old. When went to the movies in his beat up old car and had a good time, while we had other stow away in the trunk and under the seat so that they could get in free. We weren't alone, but it was sneaky, exciting and fun. Before and after that, I was never brave enough to do something that daring, I am a big coward in my own right. :blush:

*NEXT QUESTION;

What's the worst lie you ever told? Did you get caught?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> What's the worst lie you ever told? Did you get caught?*



I don't tell lies, I am to afraid of getting caught, like I have said in the past, I am a big old coward. 

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you suddenly found yourself turned into a Woman/Man, how would you spend your day?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I
> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you suddenly found yourself turned into a Woman/Man, how would you spend your day?*



I would spend the day wondering what the heck happened and how can I fix it! 


NEXT QUESTION: do you cry easily at movies?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: do you cry easily at movies?



I wouldn't say that I cry easily at movies, but if the movie that I am watching is a good one that is done well, I have been known to cry at emotional parts or endings.

*NEXT QUESTION; 

If you could have dinner with any three people from any time, fictional or non-fictional, who would they be and why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If you could have dinner with any three people from any time, fictional or non-fictional, who would they be and why?*



I would like to have dinner with The Three muskateers, only I would not be a wench, I would be an equal...

*NEXT QUESTION;

Would you rather be smart and ugly or dumb and beautiful?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> Would you rather be smart and ugly or dumb and beautiful?*




I would be smart _AND _beautiful! Since beauty comes from within, no matter what people see on the outside, it is the inside that counts!! 


*NEXT: Is there something that you have a phobia of?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: Is there something that you have a phobia of?*



No, I don't have any phobias.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you could change the age at which you lost your virginity, would you? Would it be younger or older and why?*


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _If you could change the age at which you lost your virginity, would you? Would it be younger or older and why?[/SIZE][/FONT]_[/B]



Yes, I'd be much older. It probably would've been more fun.

NEXT QUESTION:

*Which ninja turtle do you most associate with and why?*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 31, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> Yes, I'd be much older. It probably would've been more fun.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> 
> *Which ninja turtle do you most associate with and why?*



I don't know any of the Ninja turtles...

What one place in the world you would like to visit the most and why?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> What one place in the world you would like to visit the most and why?



Ireland... to learn a little about my ancesters


*NEXT: What cartoon character do you most associate yourself with?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: What cartoon character do you most associate yourself with?*



I don't watch much tv or cartoons, but if I did, maybe I would associate myself with Wilma Flintstone.

*NEXT QUESTION;*

_*What's the hardest thing you've ever done?*_


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;*
> 
> _*What's the hardest thing you've ever done?*_



Told my husband that it was okay for him to let go and die peacefully. 


NEXT: How would you deal with a person who is always condescending?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: How would you deal with a person who is always condescending?



If I were to be around someone that is always condescending, I would not be around them for long. Someone like that makes me really uncomfortable and I don't like someone treating like that.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If you could travel through time and meet someone from History, who would you want it to be and what would you say them?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> If you could travel through time and meet someone from History, who would you want it to be and what would you say them?*



I would like to meet Abraham Lincoln, I think that he would have been a fun person to get to meet. He had a sense of humor and was a great president and served with good intentions.

*NEXT QUESTION;

If your house was on fire and you could only save one thing, what would it be?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;
> 
> If your house was on fire and you could only save one thing, what would it be?*



My dog.... she wouldn't be able to get out herself. 


NEXT: Who is your favorite fictional writer?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Who is your favorite fictional writer?



I really don't read a lot, so this would be a hard one for me. Would Steven King be one, I like his work.....?

*NEXT QUESTION;

What do you think the opposite sex likes about you the Most? The Least?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;What do you think the opposite sex likes about you the Most? The Least?*



I have been told that men like my long hair...... but online mostly.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Where would you travel if you could go anywhere in the world? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;Where would you travel if you could go anywhere in the world? *



I would love to go too Scotland and visit the castles there, one of them is in my ancestry.

*NEXT QUESTION;

What is your idea of a perfect date?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;What is your idea of a perfect date?*



The perfect date would be with someone that I like, blind dates just aren't my cup of tea, I would want to know a man before I dated him.

*NEXT QUESTION;

Who would you date if you could? Famous Celebrity that is......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEXT QUESTION;Who would you date if you could? Famous Celebrity that is......*



I think that it would be neat to go on a date with Anthony Hopkins, if he weren't married that is. He is a great actor and I love his style!

*NEXT QUESTION;

Who do you think is more romantic, men or women? Why?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm closing this thread too for inactivity, I would rather spend my time in the other threads that are more productive and fun.
Thanks to those who did come in from time to time, but it is boring being here most of the time alone.
See ya on the more interesting and fun threads! ​


----------

